# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Free Lucid Dream Induction Mp3/cd - Download

## phoenelai

I&#39;ve posted a free Lucid induction cd that I&#39;ve created here at Dream Views. I have allot of success from folks who tried at LD4ALL.COM. I_ would like to make one important note that I think people missed. They had a tendencies to play this at the beginning of the night which is a mistake in my experiences. I&#39;ve had little success when playing this at the beginning of the night._ The ideal is to wake up around 3AM, play the CD so it Loops or repeats until 6AM or whenever it&#39;s time to wake up. You have to play it a good volume or wear headphones. Eventually the voice on the CD tells you that your dreaming while your in a dream. I&#39;ve had wonderful success with the CD and I hope other people will post their experiences with it.

It contains some excellent lucid dreaming intentions from the Frank D. Young Ph.D, Relax into Lucid Dreaming, A program for designing your dreams. There is also some excellent wave washes and sutle drones from the double cassette: "Space Distortion" by Tamas Laboratorum - which contains Hemispheric Synchronization Signals. 

Running time: 24:05 

Statements are: 
*" I am aware I&#39;m in a dream&#33; "* " 
*"I am aware that I&#39;m dreaming&#33; "* 
*" You will remember to check your reality, and indentify that you are in a dream state&#33; "* 

Cheers&#33;+++
phoen   ::D:  

EDIT new link: http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

----------


## WindsOfPlague

Awsome. Thank you very much. I will give it a try tonight.

----------


## phoenelai

No problem, please post your results here on this page so other users can compare notes. Again, I've had more lucids when I played it around 3-6AM and let the disc repeat. You have to find a comfortable volume where you can hear it but not too loud where you wake up from the sounds. That takes some fine tuning!

_Enjoy!_
 ::cactus::

----------


## WindsOfPlague

is there a certain time period i should sleep for then wake up and play it?

----------


## phoenelai

Yes, at least this has worked for me anyways. The biggest mistake that some people at the LD4ALL site was making was they were playing it at the begining of the night. The first 2 REM periods are way too deep of sleep usually to hear the CD. I would wake up around 3 get some water or be active for about 10 minutes. I would play the CD from 3 - 6 am (or whenever I was to wake up). Those REM periods, you should be in a lighter sleep and the CD eventually gets in your dreams if you have it at a good volume!

 ::wink::  
phoen+++

----------


## WindsOfPlague

Im still confused. you are saying between 3-6am. What time would you have to goto bed or how many hours should you sleep before playing the cd.

----------


## phoenelai

Correct. 3 to 6 AM or when ever you get up. On a usual night I would go to bed around 10 to 10:30 (work night) I would set my alarm to wake me up around 3AM. I would do some minimal task like drinking water or going to the restroom. Then I would go back to bed and play the CD until I woke up (around 6:00AM). 

Does that help?

----------


## WindsOfPlague

Yes it does. I wasnt sure what time you went to bed at. I goto bed around 12am

----------


## phoenelai

The better rested, the more awake you'll be in the late hours.

Cheers!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## WindsOfPlague

are you saying i dont get enough sleep?

----------


## phoenelai

What time do you wake up? I know from reading on different boards they recommend that your well rested. If you're really tired you just coast through dream consciousness, and you will not be very alert to dream signs. I've noticed in my experience the more I sleep, the better chance I'll have in the later hours of the morning to have a Lucid. I'm very alert in sleep around 5-7 AM but I'm still sleeping.

Another example: Lately, due to a new schedule, my wife gets up at 4:30 for work in the morning. I used to get up at 6AM. I had more lucids when I was getting up at 6AM. Why? Because my body was used to hitting the lighter REM periods after 4-6AM.

phoen+++

----------


## WindsOfPlague

I wake up around 10:30am each day. any ideas?

----------


## phoenelai

Try playing the CD around 7:00 AM and let it repeat until you wake up!

Good Luck!
 ::D:

----------


## Nugget75

Could you post a link to the thread on ld4all.com, with others sharing results. Thanks a lot, once i find a stupid blank CD I'll give it a try.

----------


## phoenelai

It's a very long thread, but once you get through some share their experience with results!

Please let me know when you get some results. Even if not lucid, describe vivid dreams!

 ::D:

----------


## WindsOfPlague

By looking at those results....I can not wait to goto bed. Let you know in the morning. Thanks!

----------


## phoenelai

Yes. Anyone who test the CD please post your findings. It will help others in testing it as well!

Thanks!
 :Peek:

----------


## Katie <3

Thanks, i will give that Cd a try tonight! i cant wait   8)  I will let you know how i got on   ::mrgreen::

----------


## WindsOfPlague

No lucid dreams. But holy shit. Gave me the most vivid dreams I have had. I think it put it on to soft, I couldnt hear it in my dreams. But really, wow. That gave me extremely good dream recall also...I'll let you know how it goes the next few days.

----------


## phoenelai

Thats great, I heard at first it does have vivid dream effects. Keep playing week after week eventually if its loud enough it does creep into the dreams. It works for me on most nights!

Cheers!
 :Peek:

----------


## WindsOfPlague

Thanks again. I'll tweek with the sound a bit tonight so hopefully I can hear it. I'll post tomorrow and see if anything new has changed.   ::D:  

Also, I think i'll put about 45 minutes of blank mp3 before the track and then repeat the second half of the cd a few times.. The voices keept me from sleeping a little. I'll see if this has any other effect.

----------


## phoenelai

I guess at 3AM I dont care and I'm out - heheheh!

 ::dreaming::

----------


## Spoof

Thanks a lot. I am going to try that tonight. Hope it works. 8)

----------


## phoenelai

I thought of something last night, this morning I copied the track to my mp3 player, those little earbud headphones are allot more comfortable. Just some ideas for everyone!

Cheers!
 :Peek:

----------


## Sengo

Hello,

    I'll give this a try tonight and report back tomorrow. Does anybody know of a good way to listen to an mp3 player/ipod at night and not accidently smash it? I move around alot when I'm sleeping and I'm afraid I'll break my ipod.

Thanks,

Nick

----------


## h0ju

I tried this last night and didnt have the volume set right, I had started it when I went to sleep and left it on loop so I only had to pick up the headphones and go back to sleep at 3am. I didnt feel like getting up to fix the volume at the time so Ill correct that tonight. 

Oh and Sengo try putting it in your pillow case under your pillow or inbetween them if you have 2 in one case like me

----------


## h0ju

This is the same file as Hemi-Sync's induction track, voice and all.........  ::?:

----------


## phoenelai

I always have my volume louder than quiet. If it's too low, I just sleep right through it. I put my mp3 player next to or under the pillow.

I was pretty drunk last night so when I started the track around 3:00. I was pretty hungover but I did get a Pre-Lucid from the track. I was dreaming that I was working in a gas station but more like those quiki mart etc. I was helping customers at the counter but I couldnt hear them because I heard the induction track. In my dream I was wearing my  mp3 player with earbuds. So my mind tried to explain where the music was coming from. I told the customer "let me take these out I can't hear you" I took out the earbuds but still heard the track. I pushed the power button on the mp3 player and I still heard the track. That should have been the "reality" check right there. I woke up shortly after.

*The hemi-sync part comes from Space Distortion (Tamas Lab). Voices are Samples from a Lucid induction cassette (Frank D. Young Ph.D, Relax into Lucid Dreaming). The last couple of tracks are Plastikman (Consumed albm). I mixed it with a tape player, laptop and mixer.*

*If you enjoy Space Distortion all on it's own it can be purchased from Tamas Labs.
http://www.relax-uk.com/item--Space-Distor...-Lab--spas.html*

:  ::wink::

----------


## Spoof

I couldn't fall asleep with the voices. I did remember three dreams, though. They were pretty cool. One was a huge mini golf course. I guess tonight I will adjust the volume so I can fall asleep better.  8)  :Poke:   Poke! (sorry I had to put it)

----------


## phoenelai

That's good to know. People usually at first report Vivid Dreams. I think at some level the CD is keeping me in a light sleep so I'm more aware to see dream signs. When you sleep deep sometimes getting lucid seems like a tough challenge. Anything keeping you on the edge has to help; although you dont want it to keep you awake either.

eyes wide open  ::shock::

----------


## Sengo

Hey,

    I tried it last night, but couldn't fall asleep with the voices. I'm going to record about 10-20 minutes of silence and try it again tonight. I did record 3 quite vivid dreams, but that may have been because it was a saturday night and I usually get more dreams over the weekend.

Nick

----------


## phoenelai

Yes, some people have a hard time with it but when I play it at 2 or 3 in the morning I fall back asleep so I guess I am used to it - hehehe.

That's cool about the vivid dreams, it seems to have that affect on people right away!

 :tongue2:

----------


## Wolffe

yeah, I had the same problem, with the voices, but I think this was also because I wasnt tired enough, as I'd just attempted WILD, and also was hungry, couldnt breath 'cause of congestion etc. I'll try again tonight!

----------


## brian

A while back I tried returning to this lovely website and realized that my account had been suspended or something, I read it from time to time and now today it says that I'm logged in again.  HI HOWETZER!!!   ::D:  

Hey, this will be great!  I love trying to lucid dream, but I hate how on and off I am at attempting it.  I listened to snips of this clip today and loved the techno-sounding part of it, haha.

----------


## kichu

Wow, this is awesome.  I can't burn anything from my computer right now, so I'm just listening to it from the computer as I read threads here.  Maybe something will sink in before I go to bed.  It's great to hear those words over and over again.

Thanks   ::wink::

----------


## brian

I hate my alarm clock, either it doesn't wake me up at ALL, or it just plain doesn't work.  Although, if it doesn't wake me up, then it doesn't do it's job...which would be not working...

MY ALARM CLOCK DOESN'T WORK!  :Mad:

----------


## Troverman

sweet I got that before I even found this site.

----------


## kichu

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *It's a very long thread, but once you get through some share their experience with results!
> 
> Please let me know when you get some results. Even if not lucid, describe vivid dreams!
> 
> *



I listened to this before I went to sleep last night (can't burn anything yet), and I definitely had more vivid dreams than I've had in a while.  I also recalled a lot more than I have in a while, it was great.  Read my last journal entry if you'd like:

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....1282&highlight=

I don't know if it was the download or not, but there was absolutely a more clear quality to my dreams last night, they've been so.......blurry or something lately.  I've got it playing again tonight, so we'll see how it goes.  I'm going to lay down and just really concentrate on the words.

PS - I love when it gets to just past the middle of this thing, something about the music reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.

----------


## Placebo

I'll have a go at it tonight. From the sounds of things, you had some good success on LD4all, so it's worth a shot  :smiley: 
Now if I could just find the earphones.... the big headphones will annoy me.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by kichu_
> *
> 
> I listened to this before I went to sleep last night (can't burn anything yet), and I definitely had more vivid dreams than I've had in a while. *I also recalled a lot more than I have in a while, it was great. *Read my last journal entry if you'd like:
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....1282&highlight=
> 
> I don't know if it was the download or not, but there was absolutely a more clear quality to my dreams last night, they've been so.......blurry or something lately. *I've got it playing again tonight, so we'll see how it goes. *I'm going to lay down and just really concentrate on the words.
> 
> PS - I love when it gets to just past the middle of this thing, something about the music reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.*



_Just a note, I try to tell everyone to play this later in the night instead of the beginning. The first couple of REM periods are deep sleep. I've had better chances with it after 3 AM--when your in lighter sleep it's easier for the voice to creep in your dreams._

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *I'll have a go at it tonight. From the sounds of things, you had some good success on LD4all, so it's worth a shot 
> Now if I could just find the earphones.... the big headphones will annoy me.*



Yeah, I wore earbuds last night and it worked great. Very comfy!

 :Peek:

----------


## Placebo

[quote]

_Just a note, I try to tell everyone to play this later in the night instead of the beginning. The first couple of REM periods are deep sleep. I've had better chances with it after 3 AM--when your in lighter sleep it's easier for the voice to creep in your dreams._
Yep, that's because the first 5 or 6 hours of your night is spent in deep sleep.
Thereafter you have a lot more dreams and REM sleep.

----------


## Wolffe

Just a thought about the more vivid aspect. It may be that the sound keeps you more 'awake' while asleep, resulting in a better memory of the dreams or whatever  :tongue2:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Wolffe_
> *Just a thought about the more vivid aspect. It may be that the sound keeps you more 'awake' while asleep, resulting in a better memory of the dreams or whatever*



Agreed, it's like your brain somehow unconciously stays tuned to the sounds. So when your brain is listening/focusing to something, the visuals from the dreams are better recorded and seem very clear. 

 :wink2: 

Lucidity Institute\'s lab results on the 3 techniques (spinning, rubbing, flow)

http://www.lucidity.com/NL7.34.RU.SpinFlowRub.html

----------


## brian

thank you so much for this sound file!  It worked the first time I tried it!   ::D:   ::D:  

I would also like to say that I hadn't even attempted or thought about lucid dreaming in a few months.  I didn't even play the tape a whole time at all, even though it should have been 3 hours.  I just turned it off and then went to bed like normal after about 22 minutes of deep listening.  I lost the earbud covers on my iPod's headphones, so it hurt like hell after a while.

Anyway, worked great, had a fun lucid dream.

It was very strange, though, because my alarm clock was on the radio the entire time, I didn't even know it.  It actually seemed to fade into the sound file that I was listening to, and I thought it was part of it.  It really got me thinking because the radio show  was all about myths such as big foot, and I just listened to it subconsiously.  Needless to say, I was freaked out when I turned off the iPod and still heard the radio, but now I solved my alarm clock problem...IT'S NOT ANNOYING ENOUGH  :tongue2:  

I think it's interesting that even though I had the radio playing at the same time that I listened to the track, it still worked excellent.

Thank you!

----------


## phoenelai

Congrats, I'm glad it worked. The Track has already shown some great success. It works for me quite a bit!!!

 ::D:

----------


## kichu

[quote]

_Just a note, I try to tell everyone to play this later in the night instead of the beginning. The first couple of REM periods are deep sleep. I've had better chances with it after 3 AM--when your in lighter sleep it's easier for the voice to creep in your dreams._

I would if I could burn it onto a cd, but our computers a little messed right now and I don't want to be getting up to turn the computer on and waking my boyfriend up.  I'll have to wait until I can get it on cd and then just have it ready to go in my discman when the alarm goes off.  I figure I can at least get a little out of it for now by listening to it before I go to bed.

----------


## Placebo

Sounds like 2 happy customers since the last time I checked .. good stuff  :wink2: 
I couldn't find those earphones, so until I do...

----------


## GypsyRat

Does anyone know a blank song I can put on my CD before the voices? I am having trouble falling asleep.  :Exclaim:   :Question:

----------


## phoenelai

I'm not sure if you can find (bear/share etc) the programs but tools such as Sound Forge and or Cool Edit you can record nothing and create and empty track/mp3. You could copy this song several times over in your playlist/CD Burn until you think you're ready to hear the CD.

Cheers!
 ::D:  

_Just a note: I'm about to rework the end of the Lucid Induction track and just use the Waves, Drones & Tones (Space Distortion) twice. The Plastikman tracks are cool but they can be very jarring and can tend to wake me up. Keep your eyes posted...I'll be fixing it probably tonight and reposting in this thread! If the first version works for you I'll keep the original posted on our server._

----------


## Mr. Deadhead

I'm downloading as we speak (type, whatever) Pretty big file for us poor dial-up users   :Sad:  
This reminds me of another file I would sometimes use as an aid for LD's. It was an interview with Steven LaBerge, it was about an hour long, I believe it was posted on that LD4All site somewhere... it was a good aid because of the shear amount of times that the word "Lucid" was mentioned.

Anyway, I'll give this a go and post results. Cheers.

----------


## Raj

Thanx for the feedback phoenelai .  I've got  a couple of CD's to aid in lucidity, one of which involves binaural beats, and the other is played on an MP3 device and will loop with suggestions similiar to those you've mentioned.  I've typically listened to the CD's before falling asleep, but now I'll try waking at 3:am and then listening.  Interestingly enough, I used to be able to have at least a couple of lucid dreams a week, but over the years the occurence of l/d's has lessened.  I think it may be due to some serious life upheavals, so I'm also programming my mind for more positive thoughts.  (See the movie "What The Bleep Do We Know?" for more info on that subject.) Sure would like to be able to attain lucidity again; the quality of my lucid dreams was outstanding, and the positive energy and happy feelings extended well into my day, even sometimes throughout the whole week!  Any feedback is welcome, of course.  

Be well!              Raj

----------


## phoenelai

Well I was able to complete the edit but I'm having problems FTP from my DSL account. I'm not sure why. I'll bring the file to work and post from there. I think the edit works much better less jarring in the end.

Thanks!  ::-P:

----------


## cool_D_23

cool, maybe I should try this out sometime, I have been distracted from even trying to lucid dream ever since school started, but with thanksgiving break coming up, I think I'll give it a try.

----------


## Mr. Deadhead

I've given this a go on two nights, and during one arvo nap. During the two nights I played this (at a reasonable volume) I did not experience a LD, but did find I remembered several dreams, rather then the usual one. During the nap however, no lucidity but I did remember a dream quite well, I thought this an improvement considering whenever I have naps I never remember any dreams.

Gonna give it a few more goes and see if an LD comes from it, cheers.

----------


## phoenelai

Okay I've have posted the (remix) or edited version. I took out the tracks from Consumed and the first part repeats twice running 31:52. I thought the end was a bit too distracting.

http://www.interstellarwarfare.com/pizo/LucidRemix.mp3

 :Peek:

----------


## WindsOfPlague

awsome, thank you. ill let you know how it goes tonight. I have been listening to that cd everynight since I got it. I really like it.

----------


## WindsOfPlague

I just listened to it. I already like it alot more. Im a big fan of the waterfall? if thats what it is.

----------


## phoenelai

They are ocean waves, that comes from the Space Distortion CD!
Glad you like it, I like this new one much better!

phoen  :Peek:

----------


## WindsOfPlague

my ipod died after i fell asleep. ill listen tonight and let you know. VERY relaxing though, put me to sleep like a baby.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

kool stuff. i just donwloaded the first one, and now im downloading the second one. so youj say that the second one is better? alright i'll try both tho just to compare them myself. ill report the results to boost the popularity and such.

----------


## Mistoffelees

Couldnt manage to fall asleep with it, or back to sleep with it. I will program my computer so that it starts is while i am sleeping.. might work better for me this way.
I'll post the results

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

ok so i woke up last night at 4 (technically this moring, but whatever) and i played the remix on some headphones. i unfortuantely didnt get any Lds, but i oculdn't really expect to get any the very first time i've tried in likle moths. so any what did hapen was, i rememberd like 3 of my dreams. as of late i have only been able to remeber one of maybe two. but anyways this is an improvement and is somehow helping me. so ill try agian tonight and post tomorrow the results. thanks for the file   ::D:

----------


## phoenelai

That's funny, it seems to be the popular vote that it really makes your dreams vivid or you remember more of them. I think because subconciously it's keeping your mind a awake or more alert. I think this is a great start even if it only helps with dream re-call. I've had lots of LD's with the track/mp3 but I've also listened to it for months and months night after night.

 8)

----------


## gibbsman

I tried it out, but I couldn't sleep with it. Everytime I was just about to doze off the voice would wake me up again. I gave it a shot for about a week, and then I gave up. I was loosing too much sleep and it was making it impossible to even get an LD due to the lack of sleep.

I'm glad to hear it was working for others to get LD/vivid/dream recall!

----------


## phoenelai

Well thanks for trying and posting results. Mp3 defintely cannot work for everyone. It does keep you on the edge of sleep which is tough. I only use it a couple of times of week due to I don't get rest when I use it but I do get lucid so its a sacrafice.

----------


## JackSparrow

I'll give it a try tonight, post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Ghazal

I'm going to put this on my old Mp3 player tonight and listen to it. I'll post anything out of the ordinary tomorrow morning.

----------


## phoenelai

I got a wierd OBE/Lucid while listening to the mp3 last night. You can read about it at this thread:  

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=233713#233713

 ::-P:

----------


## Hobus

Hey there

I have the remixed version of the MP3.  I slept for about 5 hours last night, then woke up and pittled around the internet for about 45 minutes reading about dream stuff.  I set my computer to loop the MP3 and then went to sleep again.  At first I had the volume so I could hear the man's voice through the speakers.  This was too loud, as I couldn't fall asleep.  I got up and turned it even lower, so I could barely understand what the hell he was saying.  I STILL woke up when he started speaking, even at a super low volume.

I am  a really light sleeper, and usually wake at the slightest sound/or change of sounds in my room or around the house in general.  I think this has to do with my self defense mind.  Usually I count this as a good thing, but trying to induce a lucid dream with this MP3 just isn't working for me.  I'm afraid to try again tonight becuase I have to wake up early tomorrow for a long day of work.  Any suggestions?

----------


## phoenelai

Hmmm, I'm pretty much a light sleep myself but I have sort of adapted to the mp3. If the voices really bother you that much I'm afraid I dont see how it could work for you. The only chance would be to (if you have one) use alarm clock with CD player that would start playing it around 2-3AM. Even if it woke you for say 20 minutes but you were tired enough to fall back asleep; I think that could work. I've been listening to this mp3 since I created it so I think at this point I'm really used to the voice. But I do know that when I play this, I dont plan to have a good nights sleep; it keeps you on the edge of being awake and sleep which therefore assist you in getting lucid. I usually don't mess with this during the week unless I'm caught up on sleep. Weekends are good for testing; trying taking a late afternoon nap with an mp3 player and earbuds. If you like the hemi-sync sounds (tones and waves,drones) I have them without the voices. Note: when I have lucids with the mp3; its the voice that comes though usually not the waves or tones. Odd huh?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## realcrucial

phoenelai awesome mp3

I tried it lastnight, I went to sleep, woke up at four, put the headpones on, and I had a lucid dream.  I heard the voice in my dream crystal clear, but I only heard it once??? anyway I became lucid.  This was so kool thanks a ton, I have trouble becoming luicd, but this worked and it's easy to do AA++++.  You can read my dream in my dream journal it's the DECEMBER 10, 2005 entry.   ::goodjob::

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by realcrucial_
> *phoenelai awesome mp3
> 
> I tried it lastnight, I went to sleep, woke up at four, put the headpones on, and I had a lucid dream.  I heard the voice in my dream crystal clear, but I only heard it once??? anyway I became lucid.  This was so kool thanks a ton, I have trouble becoming luicd, but this worked and it's easy to do AA++++.  You can read my dream in my dream journal it's the DECEMBER 10, 2005 entry. *



Congratz on the lucid with the mp3. I'm glad it worked for you. I wanted to share it because I've had such great success with it, I hope others can benefit as well. Thanks for posting your results. I hope it brings many more great lucids!

 ::banana::

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Woo! I got a LD too! Now thats 3! I was listening before I fell asleep the first time, at about 11. Then at four I took them OFF. Then I somehow managed to proceed into an LD. SO it did indeed help. Thanks Phoenelai!!!

----------


## GypsyRat

I tried this once before, tonight I am going to try it with a mix of HILD

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5270


Post my feedback in the morning.  ::wink:: 


Edit:  POST  # 50!!!  ::banana::

----------


## realcrucial

Hey I used this method again last night,  I didn't hear a voice in my dream, but I did become lucid so it did work.  I'm going to try to set my computer so that it will play the mp3 at four o'clock that way I wouldn't have to wake up in the middle of the night when I have school the next day.  Like tomorrow.

Hey this makes two lucid dreams in a row when i've been trying for about two months and only have had a couple LD's.

Thanks again for the mp3's  ::mrgreen::

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by realcrucial_
> *Hey I used this method again last night,  I didn't hear a voice in my dream, but I did become lucid so it did work.  I'm going to try to set my computer so that it will play the mp3 at four o'clock that way I wouldn't have to wake up in the middle of the night when I have school the next day.  Like tomorrow.
> 
> Hey this makes two lucid dreams in a row when i've been trying for about two months and only have had a couple LD's.
> 
> Thanks again for the mp3's*



Your Welcome!! 
That's excellent results. Keep those Lucids coming and let me know!   ::lol::

----------


## realcrucial

Hey i tried using the alarm clock feature that comes with xp plus, i have the mp3 setting right, but for some reason it says it's playing the luicd.mp3 but it still plays the stupid alarm sound.  Does anyone know a program that i can use to make the mp3 play at like 4 in the morning.  Please post.

----------


## phoenelai

I dont know much about the alarm clock with XP but maybe you can fool it. Convert the Lucid mp3 to WAV and replace the source wav the alarm clock is using. 

 ::D:

----------


## GypsyRat

HOLY MOLEY!!!!!  ::shock::      Tried the CD for the first time  last night.

Triggered an LD of course. I didn't have it playing during the LD, but I had it playing before(couldn't fall asleep) so i turned it off and went to sleep.

I dunno how I became lucid, I was just more concious I guess, and realised I was dreaming!  ::shock::  

Very long LD too. It was about 5-10 minutes I guess. I can't quite remember. I also remembered about 4 dreams that nigtht! Its all mixed up.  still  VERY GOOOD CD!!!


Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## phoenelai

Very Cool, way to go on the Lucid!!!!

 ::-P:

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Hey Potty thats exactly what happened with me! I didn't have it playing during the LD because I couldn't fall asleep with it on. But then later that night I got Lucid! It even seemed longer just as you stated. Check it out, its my latest entry in my DJ.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Georg Prime

This is becoming an odd pattern...the exact same thing happened to me a few nights ago, and it gave me qutie possibly the best lucid dream I've had yet...

----------


## sblliwi

omg what an amazing LD this cd gave me... my dream was a bit sexual though  :Oops:  

It involved my brother pooing on me.. and thats as far as I'm going with that one heh.

Anyway... awesome CD  :Exclaim:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by sblliwi_
> *omg what an amazing LD this cd gave me... my dream was a bit sexual though  
> 
> It involved my brother pooing on me.. and thats as far as I'm going with that one heh.
> 
> Anyway... awesome CD*



YIKES! But congratz on the lucids everyone! I'm glad the mp3 seems to be working on some of you!

phoen++++  ::mrgreen::

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Alucinor Architecton_
> *Woo! I got a LD too! Now thats 3! I was listening before I fell asleep the first time, at about 11. Then at four I took them OFF. Then I somehow managed to proceed into an LD. SO it did indeed help. Thanks Phoenelai!!!*



Were you listening to the orig version or the remixed?

Thanks!
phoen++

 ::dreaming::

----------


## GypsyRat

BOOH YA!

Tried the CD again.  Had 2 lucids last night.  THATS 3 LUCIDS IN 2 NIGHTS!!!   w00t!


These things are the shit!!  It was funny, I was talking to a dream character and all of a sudden I said "wat r u doin"?  He said " You will remember to check your reality and realise you are in a dream state"   ::lol::  

P.S.  They are long lucids too! TY!  ::D:

----------


## Philman123

I tried this and but i couldnt fall back to sleep. It sounds really good thought and from the previous results im anxious to try. Have a quick question though. Will the CD still work if I sleep through the whole night and have it turn on by itself or have someone turn it on after 6 hours of sleep?

----------


## phoenelai

Yes, I've always had better luck when I played after about 5 hours of sleep. The last couple of REM periods you should have a good chance of hearing the track in the dream or having some effect on your dream/recall/vividness. First of the night is usually deep sleep you probably wont hear it/get a trigger.

 ::D:

----------


## Munk

I attempted using this last night but my head phones fell off, then I woke up about 5 hours later put them back on, and they fell off again. They are even the kind that wraps around each ear  ::cry::

----------


## realcrucial

I found a program that I can set it to open the Lucid Dream MP3 at five in the morning.  The kool thing about this program is that it doesn't play the MP3 in it's own player just once(which doesn't really do anything", but it opens up itunes plays the mp3, so I just set itunes to repeat then just fall asleep and there you go. Everything is perfect.

 ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  

http://www.download-by.net/desktop/clocks-...larm-clock.html


Check it out homies

----------


## Munk

Should help people out, I use a program called gigalarm, works great as well  ::D:

----------


## phoenelai

The program works cool, I tested it. Unfortunately I dont have a computer in my bedroom!   ::?:

----------


## gibbsman

I tried out that MP3, but it just didn't work for me. it just freaked me out and woke me up when it got to the strange music towards the end of the track. 

I've recently been trying the hemi-sync lucid dreaming tracks. It slightly induced one last night, but it was the first or second REM state of the night and so it wasn't very clear. I'm going to keep at it and see how it goes though.

----------


## GypsyRat

I put some soft classical music before it so I could fall asleep before the scary part came up.

----------


## phoenelai

Scary part? You mean those heavy drones towards the end? I suppose that could be creepy but since I absolutely love drone ambience, I think I'm used to it. I guess it's all on the individuals interpretation. Although, some of the music I release I do consider spooky, very dark drones with a touch of post-industrial!!!

http://phoenelai.blogspot.com/


cheers!  ::D:

----------


## three and four

Excellent track! Many thanks indeed. I tried it last night for the first time (the original, not the remix). Didnt get lucid, or have particularly spectacular dreams BUT  the result was interesting: the track got integrated in both dreams I had while wearing my MP3 headphones.

First dream was a false awakening: I dreamt it was morning and I was waking up STILL listening to the recording. During the second dream I was just sitting, listening to the voice on the track in a very serious and concentrated way! I did have a lot of trouble falling asleep while the track was playing though, which for me was the only drawback here (even though the volume was just right in the dream). Ill try again, this time with the remix!

Cheers!

 ::santa::

----------


## phoenelai

Hehehe - I had a similar experience to that one. How funny!   ::lol::  

_I was pretty drunk last night so when I started the track around 3:00. I was pretty hungover but I did get a Pre-Lucid from the track. I was dreaming that I was working in a gas station but more like those quiki mart etc. I was helping customers at the counter but I couldnt hear them because I heard the induction track. In my dream I was wearing my mp3 player with earbuds. So my mind tried to explain where the music was coming from. I told the customer "let me take these out I can't hear you" I took out the earbuds but still heard the track. I pushed the power button on the mp3 player and I still heard the track. That should have been the "reality" check right there. I woke up shortly after._

----------


## seph89

sounds like an efficient mp3! any way i can put in on my iPod?

Thanks

----------


## GypsyRat

The CD hasnt been working for me lately  :Sad: 

Maybe its cuz im going to bed too l8 or im missing my REM cycles....  OH well Ijust try again tonight.

----------


## hdron

I have tried the remix version of the mp3 file two times now, first time i couldn't fall asleep while it was playing but this past night i fell asleep and got lucid =) very, very short lucid dream though but still cool. Actually i have only had one lucid dream before this, i'm new to this. I'm definitely gonna try become lucid with the help of this mp3 file more...

----------


## sss3d

Hey guys, you need to sleep at least at 10 and wake up at 6.

But the waking part can be optional  :wink2: 

The moons cycles correlate with the time.

And between 10 and 6, the body needs to be rested in order to produce hormones, "feel better" energy, etc.

Maybe you've noticed, if you've slept at 9 instead of 12, your dreams will be filled with more, longer events than your usual dreams.

And there's a better chance that you'll obtain lucidity.

Don't sleep past 10, or you won't feel as good.   :wink2:

----------


## Awhislyle

Where can I get the remix edition, i had it on my old computer, and now i can't find it.

----------


## hdron

You can find the remix version on page 5 or something in this thread.

I just wanted to say thanks for the mp3 files. I got two lucid dreams this night..or morning =)

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by sss3d_
> *Hey guys, you need to sleep at least at 10 and wake up at 6.
> 
> But the waking part can be optional 
> 
> The moons cycles correlate with the time.
> 
> And between 10 and 6, the body needs to be rested in order to produce hormones, \"feel better\" energy, etc.
> 
> ...



*Mucho Agreed! My best lucids(with the mp3) and longer lucids came around 4-6 AM. I usually started the mp3 at about 3-4 and let it loop until I wake up. Eventually it creeps into your dreams with ease! You should be able to right click and save-as link below.*

http://www.interstellarwarfare.com/pizo/LucidRemix.mp3

 ::D:

----------


## Ryuartyi

That MP3 worked last night, I couldn't believe it. The results I had is on that link to my dream journal. Feel free to read.

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=242598#242598

----------


## jhk

I also tried it last night, unfortunately it didn't work very well.

I woke up after about 4 hours of sleep and turned it on. I had some troubles falling asleep with it before, so this time I put some calming music before it. Unfortunately it's volume was too high and if I turned it down I wouldn't hear the induction track after it, so I skipped the music, set the player to repeat the induction track and hoped it won't disturb me too much. It did. I couldn't fall asleep for what seemed about 20 minutes, I was about to stop it and give up, but when I turned around I noticed that it's one hour later than I thought it is, so I must have slept, but I felt like I was awake all the time, it was probably very light (and dreamless) sleep. At that time I went to the bathroom and after that I was way too awake to fall asleep with the track on, so I finally gave up. Not a very pleasant night. But I'll try again today, hopefully with better timing.

Just one suggestion, I'd much prefer if it was narrated (is this  the right word?) by a female voice, I think it would be less disturbing when falling asleep. On the other hand it may not penetrate into the dream that well, but it could be better for a start until you get used to falling asleep without problems while it is playing.

----------


## Goldsplinter

Does 1 have to be very very sleepy or tired to listen to this?

Or half asleep?

Cuz  was full awake,  put on, and the voice just kept bothering and making my eyebrows togethor, like when your mad, Kept bothering my third eye.  Even with low volume.

Today in morning tried it, but no LD, and volume was very low, woke up at 9 am, slept 8 minutes later with it on, very low (forgot it had been low from before maybe would be better if louder) and the only thing i got was a very vivid dream.....it was awesome... It was like Aeon Flux kinda thing except im a guy.

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for the input. I plan to do another mp3 with some of the following changes.

(Using binaural beats/tones) I think I will give ther user about 20 minutes to get to Delta hz. At that point I'll keep them in Delta for the remaining 40 minutes for a total runtime of 60 minutes. Theta is dreamless sleep and will not use that. I'll see if I can get a girl to do voice over whispers, placed in the left and right ear and start them about 30 minutes into the recording. I think the statements it has now are good but not simple enough. I open to suggestions but this is what I like so far.

*"You are dreaming"

"This is a dream, do a reality check!"

"The next time I'm dreaming, I will recognize that I'm dreaming!"*

----------


## Goldsplinter

Can ya put a softer voice?  Maybe more femininen? (So it won't bother or startle some1) Unless if the voice how it is now is the optimum.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Goldsplinter_
> *Can ya put a softer voice? *Maybe more femininen? (So it won't bother or startle some1) Unless if the voice how it is now is the optimum.*



Yes, I'm going to try to get a girl to do the voice overs. I like the idea of whispers as well like you hear in self-help CD's etc. Passing them to the left and right ears affects the brain differently as well. I'll keep everyone posted on the new mp3.

 ::D:

----------


## GypsyRat

One suggestion to people with trouble falling asleep: Put it at the very lowest volume and keep going up if it dusnt work. You might be able to hear it while u sleep but unable to hear it awake.  :Eek:

----------


## jhk

So I tried again today, I was much more sleepy when I woke up and fell asleep pretty fast even with it playing, unfortunately I didn't hear anything in a dream  :Sad:  and it wasn't especially vivid either. Gotta try again this night.





> (Using binaural beats/tones) I think I will give ther user about 20 minutes to get to Delta hz. At that point I'll keep them in Delta for the remaining 40 minutes for a total runtime of 60 minutes.[/b]



Just please place one or two statements right on the beginning so we can adjust the volume properly.





> I think the statements it has now are good but not simple enough.[/b]



I think the content of the statements doesn't really matter, as long as you hear and understand it, you'll get lucid anyway, I'd even say longer statements might be better as they are more likely to get registered.

Also, perhaps placing a subtle "beep" before some later statements could help them penetrate into the dream (unless it would wake people up, but it might be worth a try).

And by the way, you're doing a great work phoenelai, thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## Ardor

I've downloaded the remixed version and I will attempt this tonight.  I hope to God this works for me.

----------


## samf

This topic is huge so I'm defenitley not gonna check if this question has been posted.

I'm currently in the middle of like a dry spell..lack of motivation would be that problem.

Well I thought maybe this would be cool to try, but I cannot wake up until morning once I fall asleep. I would not wake up if my house security alarm went off... (it's loud as HELL). I wil probably go to vbed around 2 AM tonight, would it work if I started playing it when I start going to sleep?

----------


## Ardor

Yes it has worked for other people like that but it is more effective to wake up in the middle of the night and go back to sleep listening to it.  Some people have said all they had to do was listen to it for a while, then turn it off and go to sleep.  Or leave it on all night listening to it on repeat.

----------


## samf

> _Originally posted by Ardor_
> *Yes it has worked for other people like that but it is more effective to wake up in the middle of the night and go back to sleep listening to it. *Some people have said all they had to do was listen to it for a while, then turn it off and go to sleep. *Or leave it on all night listening to it on repeat.*



Well hopefully this will get through to me.

btw, does it help that I have had some lucid experiences already?

----------


## Awhislyle

THat sounds like a really good idea for the new version.
Im going to be using the remix tonight, goign to set the alarm clock for 4 and then play it when I wake up

good luck me.

----------


## samf

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *THat sounds like a really good idea for the new version.
> Im going to be using the remix tonight, goign to set the alarm clock for 4 and then play it when I wake up
> 
> good luck me.*



good luck
 :tongue2:

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for the kind words. My work into this is all for the research of lucid dreaming and to help other achieve such a wonderfu state of mind/sleep. I state again, my best results were to wake up around 3 AM. Go get some water, go to the restroom or even have some cereal. Go back to bed and let it loop until you wake up. You'll be better rested and more alert, sometimes it doesnt feel like you go back to sleep but you do. Just on the edge!!!!

 ::D:

----------


## samf

well, I tired it last night.

I have no clue how anyone can fall asleep with the voices and techno. (makes me feel like laughing) Well maybe it will be easier tonight, god knows when I'll go to bed.

----------


## Awhislyle

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Thanks for the kind words. My work into this is all for the research of lucid dreaming and to help other achieve such a wonderfu state of mind/sleep. I state again, my best results were to wake up around 3 AM. Go get some water, go to the restroom or even have some cereal. Go back to bed and let it loop until you wake up. You'll be better rested and more alert, sometimes it doesnt feel like you go back to sleep but you do. Just on the edge!!!!
> 
> *



I dont see how people do so much stuff and get back to sleep. I sat up in my bed and got on my laptop for 30 secs( I played a game of easy minesweeper) and then I was awake as heck, I couldnt get back too sleep.

All I do in the morning is turn off my alram clock and maybe stare at it for a lil bit, and any more than that and Im too awake.

----------


## Ardor

I was so effing close.  I went to sleep for a while, woke up and put the headphones on and slept again.  Well At one point in the dream I could here the guys voice clearly but I thought it was perfectly normal and didn't do anything about it.  I'll try again tonight.

----------


## Xylaphonic

What happens with you cd player, where is it when you wake up and is it safe to keep headphones in your ears whilst sleeping?

----------


## Awhislyle

I keep it in the bed right beside me, and when I go to sleep I out it under my pillow.
As for headphones, I have bud earphones, not the wrap around kind

----------


## Led

should I continue to repeat the track or should I leave it as one?

----------


## Copywritten

you should repeat it, from what I understand.

----------


## phoenelai

My best results was when I woke up around 3AM and played it until I woke up (around 6 AM). Those are lighter sleep REM periods and the track has a good possibility of getting through.

 ::dreaming::

----------


## Goldsplinter

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Thanks for the kind words. My work into this is all for the research of lucid dreaming and to help other achieve such a wonderfu state of mind/sleep. I state again, my best results were to wake up around 3 AM. Go get some water, go to the restroom or even have some cereal. Go back to bed and let it loop until you wake up. You'll be better rested and more alert, sometimes it doesnt feel like you go back to sleep but you do. Just on the edge!!!!
> 
> *



Will do Tonight

----------


## phoenelai

Well I've completed version 3 of the lucid induction track. I took some suggestions from everyone (thank you) and tried to incorporate them.  The only drawback is i'm still using the same samples. I initially planned to get a female voice (suggested as easier to listen to or soothing) but no luck and getting the talent. 

*Note: If any female has decent computer mic and would like to contribute. Please contact me so we can make these changes. Mucho Appreciated!*

The three statements are at the very beginning letting you adjust your volume. The samples now pass between the left and right ear. I used 15-3HTZ binural tones. They ramp every 10 minutes but I think its pretty suttle. The voice samples do not come in until 21 minutes or so. The track is also accompanied by ocean waves and light drones. I think overall it's pretty relaxing. I'll be testing this weekend, primarily to make sure its easy to relax to. If I happen to pop a lucid then even better.

I'll post hopefully after the weekend!

 ::D:

----------


## GypsyRat

I WUB YOU!!!  ::-P:   ::banana::   ::loveyou::   ::smitten::  



Hopefully well be as good as the last.

----------


## phoenelai

_Wow, I have to say this could have just been by chance but this morning I played the mp3 one time and turned it off and just laid there for a few moments. Almost instantly I had some of the best HI (Hypnagogic Imagery) I've ever seen. (Note: I knew I was awake because I could here the television) I was looking at what I thought was New York city in the morning (I could see the sun rising) but it was like I was seeing it through tunnel vision. That lasted about 3 minutes then the visuals changed to underwater which didnt last as long. I started to vibrate which is when sleep paralysis kicked in and shook me up; so I woke up. I feel like this is what it would look like if you were remote viewing. It was the coolest thing.

Outside of that, I have some cosemetic sounds stuff I need to fix but I think were going to have fun with this one folks!_

From yahoo article:
"Evidence for the possible conduciveness of these states to anomalous experiences is discussed with reference to experimental studies (e.g., ganzfeld), spontaneous cases and surveys. Evidence for the possible misinterpretation of hypnagogic/hypnopompic experiences is discussed with reference to experiences with anomalous interpretations found in different cultures (e.g., Old Hag attacks) which have similar phenomenology to sleep paralysis plus accompanying imagery."

 ::D:

----------


## chong

Wow what can i say . I  bought a pillow sonic speaker and hooked up a cable to my computer and set  the perfect  alarm for 3:00 am with this mp3 playing .I had my first lucid dream in 8 months  and then i had my second 2 hrs after that also i had dreams with in dreams that i could remember  unbelievable . Thank you

----------


## phoenelai

Wow, that's great news regarding the mp3...CONGRATS!.

Funny I was about to buy the pillow speaker as well. Where did you purchase yours? 
I was thinking about toolsforwellness.com  http://www.toolsforwellness.com/82058.html (not to be confuse with the other lame site wellnesstools (Bruce). How do you like it? I think even my earbuds are starting to annoy me.

phoen++

----------


## chong

This is the site i got the product from http://www.dreamessentials.com  I like it it doesnt wake my wife  up and its perfect under the pillow of course you can adjust the volume from what  device you hook it up to .Its a nice product.

----------


## chong

also there's the  Deluxe Pillow Speaker can pick this  up at radio shack for under 10.00 .I think pillowsonic has to speakers  built into it. http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for the info. I went ahead and ordered the toolsforwellness one. it's like 19.00 which isnt terrible. I hope the sounds is good, I'll let you know.

 ::D:

----------


## Siav

Hey, I may just be blind, or stupid. Did you post that remix up yet? I looked all over, but I couldn't find it. I'm gonna go ahead and assume you didn't post it yet, but I'm just making sure I'm not missing out on anything.  :smiley:

----------


## Siav

While on the subject of lucid induction tracks, I thought I would show this one I found. For the people who said the techno stuff was keeping them awake, I thought this might be better for them. I am going to try phonelais track tonight, and loop it and this other track together on a CD. I'll post up my results for both, if I get any. I'm getting pretty desperate for a Lucid. 8)

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Siav_
> *Hey, I may just be blind, or stupid. Did you post that remix up yet? I looked all over, but I couldn't find it. I'm gonna go ahead and assume you didn't post it yet, but I'm just making sure I'm not missing out on anything.*



Version 3.2 is not posted, sorry I have some fine tunning after testing it the other night. It will be in this thread so I don't think you'll miss it. Thanks for your interest!

 ::D:

----------


## Goldsplinter

Haven't been able to Lucid Dream yet with the mp3.

Does 1 focus on the track while listening or just put it on go to sleep with nothing in mind?

Any help?

----------


## GypsyRat

You wanna try and fall asleep in that first minute if possible. I also found that if you cant fall asleep and listen to it for a about 20-30 minutes theres still a much higher chance of becoming lucid.

----------


## Ardor

Ok its pissing me off now.  I've tried this MP3 for some time now.  I have no problem falling asleep to it.  Its very very relaxing.  The problem is, in my dream when the voice actually comes through, the words he is saying are blurry and jumbled like he's talking jibberish, then when I realize what it is and strain to hear what he's saying, It will slowly wake me up.

I'll listen to it before I fall asleep just to have it in mind, then I'll wake up at 3 and start it up again on loop.  I've gotten so close but Im thinkin I need to have it louder so it won't be jumbled speech.  Only problem is I have my PSP already set on the highest volume.  ::cry::  

I guess when you release the new version I'll find a way to make it louder.  You've done a great job so far and you've gotten me closer to lucid dreaming than anything so keep up the good work.

----------


## eyestotheskies

Last night I listened to the LucidRemix mp3 and in my dream I was explaining to my family what lucid dreaming was and how to do to reality checks.  I told them about how they could hold their nose and try to breath through it and if they could then that would mean they were dreaming.  Sure enough they did this and told me that they could breath through their nose while holding it closed.  I told them they werent doing it right, because you shouldnt be able to.  I then woke up and realized that it was a dream.  I cant remember if I did an RC, but I never realized I was dreaming during it.  

Im going to listen to it again tonight and see if I can use it to become lucid.  

I have a few questions. 
Are most of you listening to the original mp3 or the remix?
Can you hear the voices in your dream and then you realize you are dreaming?
Can you understand what he is saying most of the time?

Thanks.

----------


## GypsyRat

ya PHOeNELAI!!  wheres the new mp3?!!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Abstract Fire

I'm listening to it right now and it's getting into my head and making me sleepy.

It's good it's getting into my head, because whenever music is going round in my head when I'm awake it does when I'm asleep too, so even if I turn it off *hopefully* it'll work.

NONE of my CD players have a loop.    ::cry::   :Mad:

----------


## phoenelai

Well for me, I've always been able to hear what he is saying. It usually comes through in my dreams as clear as a bell and I go lucid. Again though since I created it, I've always known in what he is saying.

Maybe we should hold off on version 3.2 and get a female with a nice soothing voice to come up with the statments. I think the current statements are too wordy and need to be re-thought. I think the more simple the better. Here is what I would like to hear so far.

1. This is a dream!

2. You are dreaming!

3. Do a reality check now, this is a dream!

Note: I would like all three statements in regular volume and whispers; they blend nice with the white noise of the ocean waves which acts like subliminal messages instead of direct the entire recording.

Any person could send this to me on CD then I can drop in the track. The rest of the new mp3 is fantastic very soothing binural tones and drones!  So guys and gals, get your girlfriends, wives, lovers (whatever) to start recording and send to me. Please private message for mailing address for CD or point URL to mp3 downloads!

Please let me know if you would like me to post as is or wait until we get the correct voice samples! I think if we improve on this we will not require any further changes!!!

Thanks team!  ::wink::

----------


## bluesteel108

hey everyone, i just joined the forum but i'm not new to lucid dreaming;  i've been trying on and off for a few years. anyways, i tried phoenelai's cd mp3, and i've had two lucid dreams in about a week so i would definately recommend it. they were relatively short and the first occured early in the morning, like 7 i think and the other was a nap i had at 4 (even though i played it in the morning and didnt get a lucid dream hmmm......). anyways cant wait for the updated one with a girls voice haha.

----------


## Pokle

I downloaded the Lucid Remix yesterday (31 minute one) and played it once in bed before I went to sleep and tried to set my watch alarm for around 3am. It seemed quite relaxing though the voices tended to start a bit too near the beginning I thought. However, I did not fall to sleep very quickly and actually heard the CD come to a stop (I know this is not meant to make you fall asleep, but I thought I would just listen to it first before sleeping and then play it again on repeat in the morning.

My night was not very restful. First I woke at around 11.30 and felt like I had been asleep for hours. I went to the bathroom and quickly nodded back off to sleep again, but this time had some perculiar and disjointed dreams. I woke again at around 2.30 and decided that by the time I had jotted down the outline for the dream I had just had, 15 minutes had elapsed and decided then to cancel the alarm and put the CD on repeat. It took me simply ages to fall back to sleep. I was tired,  but I found the voices disturbing on the CD to an extent that I turned the volume lower, but this seemed to eradicate most of the background noises. It took me in the region of an hour an a half to fall back to sleep. During this I had such a vague and imcomprehnsible dream I didn't even attempt to log it. I woke wondering what the voice was I could hear for a moment before I realised it was the CD, by which time, at around 5am my dad got up ready for work and as normal sent the dogs (2 small ones) up to kip the rest of the night (one hour-ish) on my bed. By that time I was still drowsy and abandonned the CD and went almost instantly off to sleep, quite tired. During that time though, before I got up at around 6.15 I did have quite a long and vivid dream though not lucid.

I have several theories as to why I had such an apalling night - 1) it was very windy here last night which makes the stuff in the loft rustle about and the wind whips and moans around the TV aerial which you can hear very clearly and uncomfortably in my room especially; 2) I was too excited from the reults I read to rest and relax properly; and 3) I normally have a glass or two of beer in the evening but last night I had s different sort which perhaps didn't agree with me.

I have a few questions I'd like to ask:
1) Is super-dooper crystal clear stereo sound essential? - the layout of my room means I have one speaker on my bedside cupboard but the other has to go on the floor under the bed pointing upwards. I can hear it but is not well balanced. Also I often have one ear on the pillow, so if stereo is essential then I'd better invest in some of those diddy earphones and a portable CD player as mine does not have headphone jack.

2) Is it better to start the CD just before consciousness vanishes into sleep? I fear I may fall asleep before I have chance to press the button.

3) Is it essential to hear all the background noises or are they purely for relaxation and to guide you into sleep?

Many thanks for your time in helping me. It's been a fun experiment but I wish I could have reported more positive results. I will try again though. Oddly, even though I had such a rough night I don't feel as tired as I would have expected to, but maybe I'm still on cloud 9 for finding this forum and the world seems rosy and bright atm - even though it's peeing with rain and I got a wet bum on my bike to work this morning  ::lol:: 

Blessings
Pokle  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Pokle_
> *I downloaded the Lucid Remix yesterday (31 minute one) and played it once in bed before I went to sleep and tried to set my watch alarm for around 3am. It seemed quite relaxing though the voices tended to start a bit too near the beginning I thought. However, I did not fall to sleep very quickly and actually heard the CD come to a stop (I know this is not meant to make you fall asleep, but I thought I would just listen to it first before sleeping and then play it again on repeat in the morning.
> 
> My night was not very restful. First I woke at around 11.30 and felt like I had been asleep for hours. I went to the bathroom and quickly nodded back off to sleep again, but this time had some perculiar and disjointed dreams. I woke again at around 2.30 and decided that by the time I had jotted down the outline for the dream I had just had, 15 minutes had elapsed and decided then to cancel the alarm and put the CD on repeat. It took me simply ages to fall back to sleep. I was tired,  but I found the voices disturbing on the CD to an extent that I turned the volume lower, but this seemed to eradicate most of the background noises. It took me in the region of an hour an a half to fall back to sleep. During this I had such a vague and imcomprehnsible dream I didn't even attempt to log it. I woke wondering what the voice was I could hear for a moment before I realised it was the CD, by which time, at around 5am my dad got up ready for work and as normal sent the dogs (2 small ones) up to kip the rest of the night (one hour-ish) on my bed. By that time I was still drowsy and abandonned the CD and went almost instantly off to sleep, quite tired. During that time though, before I got up at around 6.15 I did have quite a long and vivid dream though not lucid.
> 
> I have several theories as to why I had such an apalling night - 1) it was very windy here last night which makes the stuff in the loft rustle about and the wind whips and moans around the TV aerial which you can hear very clearly and uncomfortably in my room especially; 2) I was too excited from the reults I read to rest and relax properly; and 3) I normally have a glass or two of beer in the evening but last night I had s different sort which perhaps didn't agree with me.
> 
> I have a few questions I'd like to ask:
> 1) Is super-dooper crystal clear stereo sound essential? - the layout of my room means I have one speaker on my bedside cupboard but the other has to go on the floor under the bed pointing upwards. I can hear it but is not well balanced. Also I often have one ear on the pillow, so if stereo is essential then I'd better invest in some of those diddy earphones and a portable CD player as mine does not have headphone jack.
> ...



1. I think as long as the volume is at the correct level this recording doesnt have to be played on High Fidelity systems. I use mine with an mp3 player. If the volume is too low it usually doesnt come through the dream for me. The next version will have 3-15htz binural tones whichi will at least require a nice mp3 player or good cd player and speakers. The low hertz requires some minimal bass response.

2. The induction track has only worked for me when I start playing it in the late morning. I wake up around 3AM get some water and play the mp3 on repeat until I wake up. The later REM periods you'll be more alert and tend to hear the disc in your dreams. When I play it at the beginning of the night, I just sleep through it and not very concious.

3. The gentle drones and wave sounds were produced by Tamas lab "Space Distortion". I didnt create that just merely used it in the mix. I don't know what the htz of those tones are and I'm not sure if they are essential in playing in the lucid aspects. I think those elements simply relax you. The voice is usually the main trigger. I think the next version will show some serious promise with new statements and possibly a female voice. There will be 3-15HTZ binural tones which will assist in getting you lucid and again some light drones and ocean waves for relaxation.

Cheers!   ::lol::

----------


## Pokle

Great  ::D:  I shall wait with baited breath and try again tonight maybe a little louder. 

Would it be better to press the play button when I'm on the very edge of dropping off again?

Perhaps if I didn't wake myself quite so much in the first place as I did last night buy writing for quarter of an hour it would have been more successful....

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Pokle_
> *Great  I shall wait with baited breath and try again tonight maybe a little louder. 
> 
> Would it be better to press the play button when I'm on the very edge of dropping off again?
> 
> Perhaps if I didn't wake myself quite so much in the first place as I did last night buy writing for quarter of an hour it would have been more successful....*



Sounds like a plan. Or sleep a few hours then start it, you'll have some results soon.

 ::-P:

----------


## Cyledehysp

Ok heres my report:

Tried it last night, set alarm clock to ring after 5 hours of sleep, went to the toilet, came back and playd in on my mp3 player + headphones.. It was relaxing, but voice was keeping me awake. After some time I realised that I&#96;m having difficulties with faling asleep. After some more time, decided to lower volume.

Still, the voice was keeping me awake   :smiley: . For along time it seemed I will not be able to fall asleep at al, but  one time I remembered that I did have a very very short dreem, so I must have been sleeping lightly for  a while. Generally I felt tired, but been keept on the edge just before falling asleep most of the time.

At one point, during very weak sleep (and short) /I heard a voice in my ears  telling me It&#96;s a dream  :smiley:  and I reckonized it and, sort of, have done same thing I have done before while ataining lucidity, grabbed new attained conciousness, prepared to hold on and lucid dream, unfortunatly my dream was too subtle and it just woke me up.

All in all, thanks a lot for few hours of restless tortures,  phoenelai, thanx a lot!  :wink2:    But seriously, thank you for making this file, I think its great idea and a very nice helper/motivator for learning LD. Here let me summarise things:

At first it was much too loud for me to let me fall asleep, but even with turning sound down and down, male voice kept me from falling asleep/or waking me. So making it more relaxing/gentle/ with femal voice should improve it a lot. As a side not, I was excited so more time with experimentation should help as well (as you said, voice can not be to quiet/gentle to not be heard through dream. I&#96;m looking forward for new version and see what I can do with geting a female recording. I have a friend, a girl who sings in a band, perhaps she&#96;ll agree to do it and will have a good voice. Well see.

lets keep it up   :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for helping us out. The Dream Views LDrs appreciate the help and I thank you for your feedback as well!

 ::D:

----------


## Cyledehysp

Hey, its a pleassure being here - we&#96;r all explorers of conciousness and wer in this together. Its a wonderful thing such forums can exist and people can exchange ideas, and push each other  in a good direction    ::D:

----------


## Pokle

> _Originally posted by Cyledehysp_
> *Ok heres my report:
> 
> Tried it last night, set alarm clock to ring after 5 hours of sleep, went to the toilet, came back and playd in on my mp3 player + headphones.. It was relaxing, but voice was keeping me awake. After some time I realised that I&#96;m having difficulties with faling asleep. After some more time, decided to lower volume.
> 
> Still, the voice was keeping me awake  . For along time it seemed I will not be able to fall asleep at al, but  one time I remembered that I did have a very very short dreem, so I must have been sleeping lightly for  a while. Generally I felt tired, but been keept on the edge just before falling asleep most of the time.
> 
> At one point, during very weak sleep (and short) /I heard a voice in my ears  telling me It&#96;s a dream  and I reckonized it and, sort of, have done same thing I have done before while ataining lucidity, grabbed new attained conciousness, prepared to hold on and lucid dream, unfortunatly my dream was too subtle and it just woke me up.
> 
> ...



Ditto that! Seems you were experiencing the same problems as myself. One suggestion is that the voice/waves bit is OK while dozing, but perhaps after a decent length of time the waves could vanish altogether and just have the voice but much quieter? This may then be still likely to get through in the silence of a room as it won't be competing against the other sounds.

Would be nice to hear a soft Irish (male or female) or Scottish (female) voice but I suppose that would be a bit too picky  :Exclaim:   ::lol::  (I'm not Irish or Scottish but just like the sound of some of their voices).

The one used at the moment is soft enough but just seems a bit loud to nod off to.

**************
Another question slightly off topic here. My household tends to be a bit chaotic though well enough organised - my mum has a job which starts at 9am. I have a job which starts at 7am, my dad has a job which starts at any time between 4am and 6 am. Consequently we're all up and about at different times. I have two small dogs (Westies) - mine, not the familiy in general. As a result, when my dad gets up, he lets the dogs come up and spend the rest of the night on my bed. I don't mind and it's been like this for the past eight years, and generally I fall back to sleep usually with dreams too. Often I find the gentle sound of them breathing contentedly quite relaxing. It is usually within this period that I LD - the first of which occured some nine months ago - long before I knew what it was called and how fantastic it was even though I thought at the time I was cracking up. Anyway, that's by-the-by. If I knew my dad was going to be up disturbing me at 4am, but the call of nature woke me at 3 or 3.30am I would get the dogs up myself then as I saw no point in just falling back to sleep to be woken an  hour or half an hour later. This is an ideal time to play the CD, but I am a little worried that perhaps it might have some undesirable effect on the dogs.   :Oops:   I know this is a really weird question/thought, but do you think it is possible it may affect them too? They may have LDs too  ::lol:: , but I was more concerned about anything else which may result. Or perhaps during the period they're with me I ought to just see if I can induce LD as it has happened before a few times but not at all lately.

Sorry for waffling on, especially as it's a bit off-key but your thoughts are much appreciated.

----------


## phoenelai

I like the idea of the waves eventually leaving. The more isolated the easier to concentrate.

Regarding the dogs, I couldnt imagine the frequencies would have any affect on them other than annoying them. Again though, these are not high frequencies (which dogs can here) but rather low frequencies which shouldnt really bother them. You could probably research on the web regarding dogs hearing abilities and what ranges they can hear etc.

 ::wink::

----------


## Pokle

Thanks for that  :smiley:  I doubt very much it will annoy the dogs as they listen to so many different things and different styles of music. My youngest hides if any spooky music is played on the television, like when a murder is about to happen, but other than that they usually just listen with me. If I can't get back to sleep, I often play natural sounds CDs, like waves, rainfall, streams etc and they listen and take very little notice.

At least I know I can now play it with confidence that it will not affect their behaviour or anything  :smiley: 

One thing I found out about this morning after I posted here, on another website regarding deliberately trying to induce LDs, was, apart from the method we've discussed at waking after 5-6 hours and then play the CD, was to do it at an hour - hour and a half after sleeping. Apparantly this is also a good time to try. Presuemably it is easier to go back to sleep after such a short spell and therefore drift into lucidity before the mind has had much chance to wander.

Anyway, I'll see what happens tonight and try and leave the light on dim too to see if that helps.

Can't help but laugh at myself to the trouble we must go to, to try and LD.  ::lol::  I can just imagine what some of my boring 'normal' friends would say if they found out  ::lol::  It's almost indescribable the feeling it creates when it works. Have to experience it  ::D:

----------


## Goldsplinter

Only getting a Billion Dreams a night with this mp3. (The remix one)

Maybe should try out the first version?

----------


## Cyledehysp

But its worth the trouble isn&#96;t it  :smiley: 

I&#96;m here to report back - pretty much similar thing happend. Even on a low, hardly hearable volume it kept me awake, and at one piont during half sleep I&#96;v noticed my earphones droped out of my ears, and being already tired I decided that perhaps I&#96;v listened enough and I&#96;ll just go to sleep and if something happens - good - but unfortunatly it didn&#96;t. I had much more dreams thought, and one was very short and very disturbing - I dont connect it to this recording thought.

Yet again I was excited and that probably wasnt helping me to fall asleep,. I&#96;m looking forward for a new version, more sleeping - friendly   :smiley: 

As for female recordings, I&#96;m working on it - Iv talked to a friend of this band=girl, and we&#96;ll probably meet at manday to discuss it all, but I will get possybly another recording from another source, may the best female win !    ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pokle

Just me again reporting back. I decided to try using the CD differently last night - listened to it last night as I nodded off .

I had set my alarm to wake me at around quarter to midnight thinking that perhaps that may work as I would be tired enough to drop off to sleep easily. As it was t he alarm woke me with an unpleasant shock. I had been dreaming before hand but they were vague and incomprehensible. I scribbled some notes but these make no sense this morning  ::lol::  I played the CD but decided not to leave it on repeat (perhaps a mistake now) and I was just on the point of nodding off and was effortlessly repeating in my mind the words spoken on it. I did drop off but was suddenly and unpleasantly woken somewhere near the end of the recording by the voice. (If I had thought about it at the time I would have repeated the track on the CD so there were two identical ones and give me an hour of uninterupted sounds. When the disc gets to the end the CD player does make a funny squeaky whirring noise as it finds the beginning again. Although this is quiet it is quite audible in the stillness of night). I fell asleep before the end of the track, but again woken when the CD came to the end. I think the sudden absence of sound was to blame for this. I played it through a second time and fell asleep quite quickly and long before then end.

I think maybe the sound on the CD ends a bit too abruptly. I have quite a few relaxation CDs with nature sounds on them, one of my favourite being Dan Gibsons Solitudes Ocean Surf which has very gentle wave sounds, but they seem slower than other recordings I have of the sea and seem to fit in with the pattern of breathing and is superb to relax to. Anyway I digress, what I was going to say is that the recording level fades gently over a period of several minutes at the end so that there is no sudden end of sound but just fades away. Similarly, it may take 20-30 seconds at the beginning to achieve full volume - ideal if on repeat.

So now I am in the land of nod once more, and I did have slightly more memorable dreams though my recall seems to be apalling. They were not lucid nor particularly vivid. I awoke around 4am went to the loo and got the dogs up so that I wouldn't be disturbed later on. I didn't play the CD again, but decided just to go to sleep and see if matters improved or got worse. They did neither. I fell asleep, and had another vague and disjointed dream which I only remember  bits of.

As a summary, I think I may be partly to blame for such a hopeless night: Firstly I decided to have a reasonable amount of soft cheese after my dinner (which I know to have given me some vivid dreams in the past and some lucid ones too, though it wasn't the cheese I would normally have had). Recently I read a report by the British Cheese Board (not sure if pun intended or not), and an experiment was conducted to see if cheese giving you dreams was a myth or not. The results were quite startling in that not only did most cheese give dreams, the type of cheese seemed to dictate what the dreams were about. So maybe that didn't help.
Secondly I left the light on very low next to my bed - again I don't know if this had any effect or not. Certainly it didn't disturb me which I was surprised about.
Thirdly, I'm not sure that setting the alarm so near to me going to sleep was such a good idea. I really am wondering whether I should put the CD when I wak up naturally in the night - which is slow and natural rather than being shocked out of a dream. I usually wake at least once or sometimes twice, and it is after these natural waking up periods that all my previous LDs have occured.

The other train of thought which is going through my mind atm, is perhaps I should put the CD on repeat when I go to bed and leave it all night. That way, if and when I rouse enough to hear it in my lighter periods of sleep it wouldn't matter at all and would save being consciously disturbed, and when I'm deep in the sleep I wouldn't hear it at all. That may save all the disturbances. of trying to estimate when I fall asleep and when I need to wake up to put the CD on.

It's Friday today and as such I don't have to work tomorrow and will try to have a slightly later night and a decent lie-in in the morning. Certainly this has helped in the past, so maybe I'll be lucky.....

Would be nice to find a definite recipe to become Lucid again  :wink2:

----------


## phoenelai

You made two good suggestions which should work.

1. Let it repeat all night.

2. Wake up naturally and repeat until you wake up.

I think both of those are great ways to incorporate, especially if an alarm is jarring in the middle of the night.

 ::D:

----------


## Pokle

Amazing how you can say what you mean in four lines and I use about 200!

I'll let you know the outcome tomorrow. I'm already starting to feel drowsy this evening (now about 5 to 9) and to be quite honest I feel a bit low and could do with something to cheer me up, so I'm going to see what other info I can glean off here and hopefully put myself in a better frame of mind before bed  :smiley:

----------


## Pokle

Well another night been and gone and very unsuccessfully  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Played CD all night and did not set any alarms. I woke into consciousness at 11.30, 1.00, 2.30, 4.00 - not suddenly, but gradually, still hearing the same voices on the CD. My dreams were even more fragmented than normal. Between each of these were tiny bits of dreams. Some of these I made brief notes about which are useless now I look back on them. By four in the morning I had enough so stopped the CD and went back to sleep. My sleep still seemed to be disturbed but not enough to wake me fully. I woke properly at around 7.40. During this time I did have more dreams of 'normal' nature, but again I recall very little of them. This is a bit unusual as I normally have fairly good recall of what I have been dreaming about, but it seems all but gone.

As far as experimenting goes this has yeilded less results than some of the other methods I have tried with the CD. In an effort not to give up, the only other thing I can think of doing now is to perhaps play it once as I drift off (as previously this did promote quite vivid dreams) and then if I wake in the night which I often do between 3 and 4, play the CD again - perhaps on repeat, perhaps not depending on how I feel.

I may also drink lots of water before bed as this will force me to wake prematurely when the call of nature arises, and hopefully I'll be still tired enough thento drift back off to sleep without trouble and see what happens.

I've downloaded version 3.2 onto CD - do you think I ought to try this yet or stick with the remix version I have been using?

To be honest, I am surprised at how often I was disturbed last night by it, but so little proper dreams. Not an easy hobby to practice during the rest of the day  ::lol::

----------


## phoenelai

3.2 Hasnt been posted yet. So at the beginning of the thread should be the original. Later on is the remix. I'm not sure exactly what you calling 3.2?

What I would suggest is take a week break, then either wait for the new version or try it again later when you've caught up on sleep. Possibly even try some headphones, that might help, its more direct. I hope we get these voices soon, I'm ready to release the next one!    ::D:

----------


## NitePhlight

I think one of the main issues most people are having (as well as myself) is that the voice is keeping us from truly falling asleep. There are moments in the track when the voice dissapears for maybe a minute or so and during that time I feel like I'm teetering on the edge of sleeping, then the voice comes back and kinda jolts me back to waking. I don't want to turn down the volume too much because I fear I won't hear the voice in my dream (as it is, sometimes when I'm on the edge of sleeping the voice seems blurred already). 

I think like a few other people have suggested, maybe leaving 20-30 minutes of voiceless track? I also think that the binaural idea seems really interesting! Can't wait for the new version to try it out ^_^

----------


## Welshwonder

Just wondering, How Is everyone downloading this? The 2 links I've found in this topic don't seem to work

----------


## phoenelai

Sorry, everyone, I need to contact my resources for my server. I might have to use an alternate server.

----------


## Cyledehysp

> _Originally posted by NitePhlight_
> *I think one of the main issues most people are having (as well as myself) is that the voice is keeping us from truly falling asleep. There are moments in the track when the voice dissapears for maybe a minute or so and during that time I feel like I'm teetering on the edge of sleeping, then the voice comes back and kinda jolts me back to waking. I don't want to turn down the volume too much because I fear I won't hear the voice in my dream **



Amen to that, that seem to be my problem exactly. But if solved this could be very effective tool (it already is quite - for some people)

Two things to help wit that have already beem sugested:

- leaving some time of voiceless track
- having female voice instead of male

anyone got some more?

----------


## phoenelai

Well folks turns out this was much bigger than I thought. The site 4500 hits and 8gigs of transfer which infact closed my server so I'm homeless temporarily. I need to expand to much more transfer space so were on hold temporarily. I apologize about the confusion in not being able to get to the links. 

I'll keep everyone posted on the new site, and let me know about the female voice tracks!

 ::lol::

----------


## cubikdice

PM me a link and i'll download it and upload it on a 1 gigbit server!!!  ::D:  no bandwidth limit or anything  ::D:  you could download it as much and as often as you want  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks, I sent the file to you via yousendit.com. Its about 32 megs so be patient on the download. This is just version 2 (Remix). We are still waiting on some new vocals for the next version (3.2). Dream Views peeps thanks you ever so much for your help!

 ::D:

----------


## Gez

Im not quite sure when to use this  ::?:  
Am i supposed to fall asleep to it or go to sleep wake up then fall back asleep with it  :Question:

----------


## cubikdice

Alright everyone you can grab it here  ::D: 

http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/LucidRemix.mp3

----------


## Philman123

Hey thanks, downloading the remix right now. Goodluck at trying to alter it. I too have attempted to use after about 5 hours of sleep but could not fall asleep. Hopefully it gets adjusted. Keep up the awesome tracks commin and thanks phoenelia

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Well for me, I've always been able to hear what he is saying. It usually comes through in my dreams as clear as a bell and I go lucid. Again though since I created it, I've always known in what he is saying.
> 
> Maybe we should hold off on version 3.2 and get a female with a nice soothing voice to come up with the statments. I think the current statements are too wordy and need to be re-thought. I think the more simple the better. Here is what I would like to hear so far.
> 
> 1. This is a dream!
> 
> 2. You are dreaming!
> 
> ...



[size=18]*Still waiting on some female volunteers to do the voice overs! Any help would be appreciated so we can release 3.2! C'mon people lets get busy.*

----------


## Placebo

What about using a woman's voice with text to speech?
(Apologies if this was discussed, may have missed it)

----------


## phoenelai

I tried that but (at the least the program I had) sounded terrible. It seemed like it would be very jarring because its so unatural. If someone has some good samples please send the links though. Not to mention I still would like some whispers as well.

----------


## Goldsplinter

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *I tried that but (at the least the program I had) sounded terrible. It seemed like it would be very jarring because its so unatural. If someone has some good samples please send the links though. Not to mention I still would like some whispers as well.*



Can i get my lil sister to do it? lol

----------


## Philman123

> _Originally posted by Goldsplinter_
> *
> 
> Can i get my lil sister to do it? lol*



Hmm...A little girl saying "You are dreaming". Might work. Or else listening to it at like 3-4 in the morning it will just sound pretty creepy  ::shock::  I mean when it comes to being scary  you cant get much creepier than little girls.   (no offense).  I would have to hear how it sounds before listening to it because a good female voice would be perfect.

----------


## phoenelai

Agreed it could be creepy but then again it may not. We can always try if not go back to the drawing board.

 ::-P:

----------


## phoenelai

Well thanks to Cyledehysp and her friends we finally got some great female vocals. I think these are going to work well. The girl/woman has an extremely pleasant voice. I think all the men and boys might find it sort of HOT! LOL. Remember your only suppose to lucid dream to this...LOL!

I'll keep everyone posted on the progress of the track!

 ::-P:

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *. I think these are going to work well. The girl/woman has an extremely pleasant voice. I think all the men and boys might find it sort of HOT! LOL. Remember your only suppose to lucid dream to this...LOL!*



Aww. I was about to get myself some pr0n  :tongue2: 
Anyway, good going. I'm sure we're all waiting in anticipation  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

Of course what guy (or girl) wouldnt want a sexy voice whispering in your ear at 3 AM????

 ::wink::

----------


## Cyledehysp

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Well thanks to Cyledehysp and her friends we finally got some great female vocals.*



Hey, Its cool we could help, I am male btw. However voice owner, Kasia, is defintelly a female   :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

Ooops. Sorry about that, yes I mean HIS friends who was a girl. I was typing way to fast!

Sorry again!   ::D:

----------


## Cyledehysp

No problem at all!  cant wait to hear  her voice implemented!

----------


## phoenelai

It's done and sounds great. I've sent the 3.3 version to cubikdice, just waiting for him to post! Tell your friend thanks allot!

 ::lol::

----------


## phoenelai

Okay here is the latest version of the Lucid 3.3. I think everyone will be pleased with some of the changes.

Starts off with voices so you can adjust your volume.
You'll need mp3 player with earbuds or good boombox/stereo with bass response to hear the binural tones/beats. The voices don't come in until around 20 minutes after the track is running. The Waves fade off for a good period and return closer to the end. The new voices are by a female which are very soothing and pleasant.

Good Luck and always post your results!

http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/Lucid3.3.mp3

----------


## Ardor

Awesome awesome I really appreciate your efforts and I will try this version as soon as I can.  It may not be until sunday or monay though.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I've formally Downloaded this, and I'd like to ask about where I could get other stuff along these lines, for I've the want for a little help to get me into this lucid dream state, for I've been having a terrible period of not being able to recall full lucid dreams, I'll only recollect the tail end of it.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

It's been downloaded and I'll listen to it tonight, following your orders. Good night, and sleep well to all.

----------


## GypsyRat

I also have it and am currently uploading to my iPod. Sweed and Lucid dreams!

( I will post my results tommorow)  ::D:

----------


## Pokle

Bother bother bother!   :Mad:  

Downloaded and played it twice last night from 2am and then the batteries went flat in my CD player  :Sad: 

First impressions very good but wasn't sure if the voice was a bit quiet compared to the waves etc, which seemed a little too loud in order for the voice to be strong enough to penetrate my sleep. However, the waves were very clear and I could easily imagine standing on the beach with the waves lapping orund my feet! I nodded off during the CDs second run but awoke when it started to skip about at which point I gave up as I didn't have any spare batteries.

I fell asleep quickly afterwards and did have quite a vivid and long dream which, I believe, was on the point of becoming Lucid after some time but then the dogs jumped on my bed and woke me up  :Mad:  Still sufficiently drowsy and not needing to go to the bathroom, I was able to return to the scene where I left but it soon became passive after that.

How frustrating!  ::lol:: 

I will get some fresh batteries and try again tonight.

Pokle  :smiley:

----------


## jhk

I tried it last night, started playing at 3:40 and set it to loop, unfortunately no lucid dreams, but I do remember couple of vivid non-lucid ones.

The new voices are absolutely great! Very soothing and pleasant, and I love the pronunciation  :smiley: . Many thanks to Cyledehysp and his friend. Though as Pokle already said, they could be a bit louder, or rather the waves should be more quiet as they seem to be the loudest sound from the whole track. And I wouldn't mind if the voices started sooner in the beginning, one can miss a lot of REM sleep in those 20 minutes.

Anyway, great work. Gotta try again tonight, hopefully this time the voices will penetrate into the dream.

----------


## Pokle

One curious thing I did notice was when listening to 3.2 with the male voice, I found myself repeating the phrases in my head immediately he had said them, but with this version I didn't. I wonder if that is because the female voice sounded nothing like  mine, or because I was taking them in as 'commands' from her directly rather than me repeating them to absorb them.

Anyone else have this?

----------


## GypsyRat

I tried it but I didnt get o sleep early enough so I was too sleepy for it to work!  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Bah, slept through it. I'll try going to bed early as all heck and playing it during the wee hours of the morning.

----------


## Pokle

I'm not doing very well here  :Sad:  I played it last night through twice, but as it progressed I became more and more awake. I gave up as it got towards the end of the second time around and then struggled to nod off.

Please don't take these as complaints, for they are not intended to be, but the things which come to mind are: sea is too loud (more about this in a mo), voice very pleasant but could do with some whispering ones too and a longer section for the voice. Sometimes a whisper can bring greater response than a shout (not that she is shouting!). 

Throughout the sea/waves bit (I think it may be at the end of the loops of waves before they are repeated) there is a distant hoot. At first I thought it was some ignorant neighbour hooting their car horn in the middle of the night, but it comes on the tracks several times and sounds like it is outside.

More out of curiosity than anything else but the sea/waves - can I ask why you chose this? I know it can be very relaxing to listen to (and I have about three or four CDs of waves and was surprised how different they can sound),  but  sometimes I find the constant variation in volume from when the waves approach and then recede are not so relaxing. Could it be possible to use, say, a rainfall sound - beating against a window, falling gently on leaves, tapping on the roof? Of course I don't expect you to alter it after all this hard work, but I just wondered if it could be possible or if the more uniform volume of such a track would mask out the important bits?

I shall have another go tonight  :smiley: 

Oh, I forgot to say, after abandonning the disc and taking an age to nod off, I kept thinking of the phrases the voice had said and idly wondered if I would become lucid at all,  when as I nodded off I had the most terrific feeling of flying - then I fell asleep!  ::lol::  (and remembered only fragments of non-lucid dreams). The flying experience was something new to me and felt fantastic and if the CD was responsible for this it was worth it!

----------


## Heckler und Koch

I cannot downloaden the document.

Sadly my English is not so good.

----------


## phoenelai

We can always substitue different relaxing sounds. If you want we can remove them all together and all you would have is the binural tones and light drones (and voices). Light rain could be easier on the ears unlike waves which rush in and bring in higher volumes.

 ::D:

----------


## Pokle

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *We can always substitue different relaxing sounds. If you want we can remove them all together and all you would have is the binural tones and light drones (and voices). Light rain could be easier on the ears unlike waves which rush in and bring in higher volumes.
> 
> *



  :Oops:   :Oops:  I really wouldn't want to put you to any trouble. You have done so much for us already  :smiley:  See what others think first. I think its fantastic that you have gone to so much trouble for us all here already.  8)   ::D:  

------------------------------

Heckler und Koch - Your English is better than my German! I will try to help here, but I'm not very good with PCs as I generally use Macs.  Use the Right Hand mouse button and click here: http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/Lucid3.3.mp3 Choose from the list 'Save target as....' (not sure what this is in German - 3rd down on the list). Choose where you want to save the file - it's quite big so may take a little while, especially if you're not on broadband.

Once it is downloaded save it to your MP3 player or put it on a CD to play on an ordinary CD player.

Hope I haven't made this more compicated!

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## jhk

Tried tonight with a bit modified version of 3.3 -- I shortened the 20 min voiceless beginning, took the voices from the volume calibration, made them ~50% louder and put randomly couple of times in the rest. And finally I had a lucid dream, even though it was very short one. Soon after I started playing it I found myself in the same bed I fell asleep in, just 180˚ rotated. I was still distinctly hearing the track. I probably got too excited and it faded before I was able to get out of the bed. But it was pretty cool anyway  :smiley: .

I'll keep trying, though the earbuds are quite uncomfortable and I found my sleep less refreshing if I play it for too long. But at least I'm getting some progress.

----------


## Pokle

I'm not doing at all well I'm afraid so I'm going to abandon it for a while. 

I find that even when I am tired, the CD seems to wake me up far too much and I am aware of listening to it two perhaps three or more times before I eventually fall asleep, and when I do, I am so tired by then I just sleep through the voices and everything  :Sad: 

My dream recollection seems to be deminishing too which I put down to me being too tired and sleeping too deeply.

So a break for a week or so before I try again I think  :smiley:  If any LDs happen in the meantime I shall have to try and remember the exact circumstances under which they happen  ::lol::

----------


## UnReaL

The male version of the mp3 gave me a lucid dream last night. I first got it months ago and had a lucid dream the first night but then it didn't work for quite a while so I stopped using it. I tried it again on a whim last night.

Here is how it worked for me. I was dreaming that I was in my room sitting around. Some man entered my room and I needed to find out what he was doing there. In the dream I was listening to the dream mp3 on my ipod. I had to take out the ear pieces to talk to this man. I took them out but I still could hear the music then I realized I was probably dreaming and I still had the ear pieces on in real life. I did the nose-pinch breath reality test and it worked, showing I was dreaming. I had to defend myself from that intruder guy, then I went outside to enjoy the lucid dream.

I am not going to use the female version. I listened to it and her voice is nice, but I don't want the 20 minutes of no voice.

----------


## GypsyRat

I seem to never remember how I became lucid, or before I was lucid. I just remember realising I am dreaming : /






> *Edit! *100th POST BABY!!  * * * * ** [/b]

----------


## PhilipJFry

I'm sure a sexy female voice would be VERY relaxing.

Hearing male voices while I try to sleep... a liiiittle creepy  ::D:  You know what I mean?

I'm serious. Consider it.

----------


## PhilipJFry

well look at that! there already is one... heh sorry guys. Downloading...

It's 14 pages so I didn't wanna read it all  :tongue2:

----------


## Pokle

Good luck and let's hear what you think once you have tried it out  :smiley:

----------


## GypsyRat

I find the male voice a bit more _powerful_. I think the mae works better because it isnt as relaxing and has a better chance into penetrating into the dream, or maybe female oice could be louder. Still these mp3 are AWESOME~!  ::D:

----------


## Thorz

I am also one of those people who are disturbed by the background sounds. Last night I woke up at about 3:00am and I turned it on with one headphone in one year and I couldnt fall asleep at all because of the way the waves sounded, I would constantly noticed the other sounds besides the waves and I would notice that alot of the waves sound the same, I was not able to fall asleep because of this.

Today I thought I would try to edit the mp3 and make my own. I downloaded audacity and got rid of all the background sounds and made it have no sound for the first 25 minutes,  enough time for me to fall asleep and I also made the voices louder. I also recorded myself saying "You are lucid dreaming" but I changed the pitch a little so it didnt sound so much like me. I am going to try it out tonight and see how it works. If you are interested in audacity just type it in google and you can easily find it.

----------


## Placebo

If you wish to have silence in the beginning, can I suggest a mild white,brown and/or blue noise?
For example, repeat this in the beginning: White, blue and brown noise I use for napping

Advantages? Very soothing, and cuts out environmental distractions.
Personally, I put it on full volume to prevent distractions, but if it bothers you there's no reason why you can't turn it lower.

And if you don't like it at all, you could simply ignore my advice  :smiley:

----------


## Thorz

That doesnt sound like to bad of an idea. If I dont have good results with what I have just created I will definately add that instead of the soundlessness. Thanks.   ::D:

----------


## PhilipJFry

I haven't tried this out yet because last night I tried B6 for the first time (I'll post results) but I won't probably try it unless it is changed. I listened to it a few times and... I'll just put it out simply:

Duration: Long enough
Female voice: Very good
Waves: Average (not really soothing, but will do)
Background sounds: Awful

I mean how can you guys fall asleep with such noises in your head? It really creeps me out and I know that voice isn't something to fall asleep to. It's like from some 70s psychotriller/horror movie. I don't mean to insult you guys but I'm just wondering how there are so many people who aren't freaked out by it. I don't know how to call the weird part of the background noise (not the waves) but that is the part you really need to change. I guess it's OK once you already are asleep but it's certainly nothing to fall asleep to. There must be a way to keep the 'integrity' of it while making it more friendly and soothing.

The waves could be replaced with light/hard rain (very soothing!), wind and little birds singing or something like that.

I also had an idea of a lucid dream induction program. It would be based on the stuff posted on this thread but the user could choose the details:

Length
Man or Female voice OR custom .wav file
Beginning point of the voice
Background nature sounds
Other background sounds

Once everything is set up, the program would either export it as a mp3 or you could just play the composition in the program.

It would be hard to create something like this but it would fulfill the needs of... everyone?

----------


## phoenelai

Feedback appreciated from everyone. I'm no longer modifying this file due to time constraints but it appears that if you have the software and idea people are now making their own which is great. I just wanted to get people interested in audio stimulation since it worked for me so well. I hope that I contributed something special to dream views. And if anyone creates new files and want to share, that would be great.

Thanks All!

 ::D:

----------


## DopeyGuy

I think this will be useful. =) 

I will give it a try.

----------


## shadowcx

were can i downlaod the firt one version  :Question:

----------


## GypsyRat

> _Originally posted by cubikdice_
> *Alright everyone you can grab it here 
> 
> http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/LucidRemix.mp3*




lazy?

 ::roll::

----------


## shadowcx

> cubikdice wrote: 
> Alright everyone you can grab it here  
> 
> http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/LucidRemix.mp3 
> 
> 
> 
> lazy? 
> 
> ...



that the remix i want the 1 with the techno

----------


## Miskingo

I burned a new LD cd and at first I have two zen meditation tracks that i can listen to while falling asleep then this MP3 begins. I find it much easier to sleep with the relaxing music, does this lessen the effect.

----------


## Justin

I am going to try this one out tonight. I think I am going to burn it onto a CD this time, because last night I tried a different one, and my PC speakers are too far away and I had it pretty low, so I think if I use my CD Player alarm clock, it'll be a lot better, considering its right by my head.  :smiley:

----------


## Beansphil

Can somone repost the link to the mp3. All the links i've tried are dead.

----------


## Axis

> _Originally posted by Beansphil_
> *Can somone repost the link to the mp3. All the links i've tried are dead.*



You probably know this so please don't have a go at me for this, but some of the sites cut the links off after a certain amount of downloads and or time.


- Axis

----------


## phoenelai

I've reposted the original LucidRemix.mp3 here on my new server.

http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

This was modified because the original ending was voted as distracting. I can always repost the original but it even bugged myself (the creator) and that's bad.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Thanks for reposting it. It's going straight to my iPod.
But... what reccomended volume % do you have? I usually listen to music in bed at 20%, because it's so quiet, but should I have it higher while sleeping?

----------


## phoenelai

You'll defintely need to make adjustments throughout the week. When its too low you wont hear it, if its too loud it will wake you up. You'll find the correct volume one day of the week I'm sure. It took me about a week to find the right volume on my mp3 player.

----------


## Torrent

The lucid mp3's i downloaded were too scary for me to listen to, i feel insecure when i cant hear if somethings happening in my room.  I'm also scared of the dark, so losing the only security i have makes me scared.  I even tried listening to them during the day, but they make my imagination make horrible things, and im paranoid for the rest of the day.

The sounds creep the hell out of me, and gave me a nightmare before.

Sorry, but those mp3's have made me worse.

----------


## phoenelai

Yeah, it's funny we get that allot. Some people just think they are too creepy. Understable, and audio triggers in general are not for everyone. 

Of course there are great programs you can use like Brain Studio and Brainwave Generator that will give you the frequency / htz of tones and some soothing white noise like waves or rain. Even without the voices they can produce vivid dreams.

For me personally I've listened to much more creepier that my mp3's while going to bed so these are a light walk in the park. And no they dont cause bad dreams, I rarely have them.

----------


## MisterBubbles

Well your mp3 file has not worked for me so aloha... I will try other induction techniques.

----------


## Xanous

Any ideas on waking up at 3am without disturbing my wife? I have tried something similar but it was at the begining of my bedtime. I think I was entering WILD though, I had all the classic signs but no SP and I pulled out because it was so scary. Anyway I only tried it a few nights and stopped because I keep reading that you have to wake up early and go back to bed. I tried that one night but my wife got so mad because the alarm woke her up as well. It is at least possible to enter WILD at the begining of sleep? I feel that I have gotten close.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Xanous_
> *Any ideas on waking up at 3am without disturbing my wife? I have tried something similar but it was at the begining of my bedtime. I think I was entering WILD though, I had all the classic signs but no SP and I pulled out because it was so scary. Anyway I only tried it a few nights and stopped because I keep reading that you have to wake up early and go back to bed. I tried that one night but my wife got so mad because the alarm woke her up as well. It is at least possible to enter WILD at the begining of sleep? I feel that I have gotten close.*



I can tell you one reason why it would be a little harder than in the middle of the night. Your first REM period will not come as fast as it would in the middle of your sleep cycle. This can make it difficult simply to dream (not to mention WILD into a Lucid). How about a vibrating watch/silent alarm???  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Xanous

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *vibrating watch/silent alarm???*



Yeah I thought of that just after I posted. Do you have any recomemdations? There a so many varieties.

----------


## phoenelai

This is the one I plant to buy, has good review and the alarm only last for 10 seconds. I heard some are 20 which you cant change and is too long. 10 is the shortest I have found.

http://www.toolsforwellness.com/99758.html

----------


## Glorfindel_III

Used your MP3 for the first time this morning with a WBTB combo. Had a couple normal dreams and then a Lucid   ::D:   Thanks a lot man. And for anyone else that reads this i don't recomend playing it when you first go to bed (I know this has been said) it will most likely make it quite hard to get to sleep/deep sleep.

Thanks again for breaking a little dry spell ^^

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel_III_
> *Used your MP3 for the first time this morning with a WBTB combo. Had a couple normal dreams and then a Lucid    Thanks a lot man. And for anyone else that reads this i don't recomend playing it when you first go to bed (I know this has been said) it will most likely make it quite hard to get to sleep/deep sleep.
> 
> Thanks again for breaking a little dry spell ^^*



You're welcome   ::banana::

----------


## Xanous

Hey I wanted to download that but the link you have is broken. can you give me another way to get that? Have you posted that on any bittorent sites?

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *I've reposted the original LucidRemix.mp3 here on my new server.
> 
> http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3
> 
> This was modified because the original ending was voted as distracting. I can always repost the original but it even bugged myself (the creator) and that's bad.*



Heres the latest link (new server)

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I created a blank 30 minute AAC file to go before the lucid remix song (which will loop), so I can fall asleep (I can't fall asleep while listening to music). But, if I'm supposed to use it in the middle of the night, would it work if I increased the blank AAC file to say 5 hours (WOW) so the lucid remix song would start during the middle of the night?

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by megabenman_
> *I created a blank 30 minute AAC file to go before the lucid remix song (which will loop), so I can fall asleep (I can't fall asleep while listening to music). But, if I'm supposed to use it in the middle of the night, would it work if I increased the blank AAC file to say 5 hours (WOW) so the lucid remix song would start during the middle of the night?*



That would seem to work fine. How huge would the file be with 5 hours space?

I'm working on a better program than your standard computer alarm clock but some of the standards would work for you if you have a computer in your room. I'll keep you posted regarding Lucid Clock 1.0 (Windows)

Cheers!
phoen+  ::wink::

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Well.... a 30 minute AAC file was 300 KB. The would mean 5 hours would be.... a little under 3 MB. By comparison my average song file is 3-5 MB.
But, I've decided to set my iPod nano's alarm instead of having a huge blank file on my iPod. Since I've got tons of videos on there my space is _precious_.

I can't use the program though..... I'm on a mac. A PPC mac, so no windows either.

----------


## phoenelai

I'm using a mac as well. But its a mac alarm program for OSX. 

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/MP3...k-for-OSX.shtml

Lucid Clock although will be developed for windows unfortunately.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Ok. Well, now that the nights over.... I can tell you what happened to me. But, instead of creating a huge blank file, I instead set my iPod's alarm clock to play the Lucid Remix song at 8 AM (about 3-4 hours left of sleep). I had my volume at about 20%.

Ok, I went to bed at 2 AM. Yeah I guess it's kinda late, but whatever. So I put my iPod as far away from me as possible, so I don't crush it. I use my big bulky headphones, which have a higher chance of staying in my ears during the course of the night than the apple earbuds.

All is well.... Until I realize I can't sleep. When 6 AM rolls around (yeah, I was lying for 4 hours straight) I think that this is ridiculous. I switch the annoying bulky headphones, and replace them with the apple earbuds. I jam them in my ears. I go back to my bed, and I finally fall asleep at 6:30 AM.

"You are aware that you are dreaming." That is what I hear. I look at my clock at it says 8:02. I look at my iPod and it's about 1 minute 16 seconds into the Lucid Remix song. Thanks to the fact that I'm a light sleeper, even at 20% volume the Lucid Remix song woke me up. Patient, I lower the volume to 15% and set the alarm clock to 9:00 AM. I fall asleep at about 8:40 AM.

"You are aware that you are dreaming." I hear it again. This time I know exactly what's happening. I woke up to the song again at 9:02 AM, exactly at the 1 minute 16 seconds mark. Unhappy, I put my iPod away and fall asleep until 11:30.

So it was a pretty rough night for me, but on the bright side I remembered two dreams during my 6:30-8:02 AM sleep.

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for posting. I think most people will find out quickly whether or not audio triggers are too jarring for sleep. For me, that's not the case, they work for me without waking me. I'm audio freak though, I love sounds and tones and generally music. The voices can keep me up on occasion but its rare, its usually just because I'm well rested and i dont require much sleep.


Thanks!

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Well, I'll try setting it to go off at 2 AM tonight (it's a school night, so I'll be in bed long before then). It might be a little early, but for some reason whenever I set my loud noisy alarm clock to anywhere near 2 AM I manage to sleep through it. Guess that's just my ultimate tired time  ::wink::

----------


## hop_ic

omg that scared the crap out of me!!!!!!  ::shock::

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Yeah his voice is scary, when it pops out of no where.

But I tried the thing again last night. Guess what? I couldn't fall asleep. Since it was a school night, at about 5 AM I just figured "Hey, I've got like 2.5 hours left to sleep or else I'm gonna be pretty tired during school." So I turned off the iPod alarm (which was constanatly set to a later time), took the earbuds off and went back to bed. I fell asleep like 10 minutes later.

Now I know the reason. Whenever I am excited, or something big is going to happen, I can't sleep. I was excited that maybe something cool would happen with the song, and as a result I couldn't sleep until I removed the earbuds and was dissapointed. So, maybe if I keep trying the song, I will get dissapointed, and then it will work!

Maybe.

----------


## GoldDragon

Do you think this would work best with a WBTB? I'm going to give it a shot. Sleep at 10, wake at 4, headphones on, back to sleep, that's my plan.

Cheers, GD

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by GoldDragon_
> *Do you think this would work best with a WBTB? I'm going to give it a shot. Sleep at 10, wake at 4, headphones on, back to sleep, that's my plan.
> 
> Cheers, GD*




*That's exactly why I created it and how I use it. I never created this for begining of the night, that wasnt the reason. Good luck and keep trying, it takes a couple of weeks to adjust but the lucids will start happening.*

----------


## Lucifer the Lucid

I wasn't able to connect to the link to download the newer version of the mp3. It said that the website's name may have changed. Did anyone else have this problem?[/i]

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Lucifer the Lucid_
> *I wasn't able to connect to the link to download the newer version of the mp3. It said that the website's name may have changed. Did anyone else have this problem?[/i]*



This should be the URL:

http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

It's been a while since I've attempted this.... but I'm going to try it again, since last night was the first night I managed to go without the headphones of my iPod coming off. The apple earbuds came off, the black headphones came off, but my Mom's yellow/black headphones manage to stay on me the entire night (or in this case 3 hours).

----------


## GoldDragon

All right, gave this a shot and all went to plan. Unsuccessfully lucid, but it worked.
Freaking insane. SP almost instantly - it kept me concious, at 5 am. Right when I was getting into focussing on LD'ing then the dude said "You are dreaming" and I was right back fully awake again.

I think the sound track would be better without the guy saying anything... or maybe he should only say "You're dreaming" once. Every time he said anything I woke up... and it was like every 2 minutes on a 30 minute track, and his voice was a LOT louder than the actual sound track, and would be really loud at the end and wake me up again.

Yeah, so. I wonder if there's a recording like this, except with less talking?

Cheers, GD

----------


## STi2009

dl'ing now, ill post results when im done. it will be a first time trying a technique for me


edit: this sounds freaky man lol

----------


## spiritofthewolf

too bad ive had that same exact mp3 for like a year now lol hahahaha

----------


## OmnipotentTitan

wow sounds weird

im gonna use that when i wake up in a few hours

----------


## redfiredragon000

wow, that is a *really* freaky track    ::holyshit::

----------


## rose_red

Wow, that is awesome. Two nights ago i tried this method. I couldn't get to sleep with the track on so after an hour i turned it off and went to sleep. Almost instantly i had a lucid dream. It wasn't very long, but it was my first on in half a year. I would have tried last night, but i forgot to set my alarm.   :Oops:

----------


## phoenelai

I think the variance in results we've seen is this. For the ones who it does seem to work for; I believe there are some people where the affirmation statements really work. The person's mind easily accepts and applies these suggestions therefore causing a lucid dream. Not to say its the statements themselves; although bringing up the subject matter of lucid dreaming itself seems to cause a lucid dream. Also these people have to get through the sounds and the file possibly keeping them awake. The file acts like when your setting intention for MILD, it's not much different than that.

For other folks who don't have much luck with audio suggestion, I think music, sounds, voices anything that doesnt fall inline with the types of music they listen to when they go to sleep (if any) it just keeps them awake and really just bothers them. This is very true for those who do not sleep to music, this would just cause problems. 

Thanks for everyone and posting results, this has greatly guided us in new directions.
 ::D:  Keep them coming and lets keep this thread alive for research!

----------


## ZenVortex

Hi Phoen:

I see you are getting excellent results from your MP3.  I'm totally absorbed in a scientific paper that I'm writing so haven't had any time for dreamwork except for my last MP3 track, which triggered an OBE/lucid dream.  I haven't reported the MP3 track yet.  I agree with you that the combination of EFFECTIVE suggestions (commands) plus drones seem to keep one closer to the surface.   I'll update my MP3 results as soon as I finish writing the paper, which has a July 10th deadline.  Later, amigo...

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by ZenVortex_
> *Hi Phoen:
> 
> I see you are getting excellent results from your MP3. *I'm totally absorbed in a scientific paper that I'm writing so haven't had any time for dreamwork except for my last MP3 track, which triggered an OBE/lucid dream. *I haven't reported the MP3 track yet. *I agree with you that the combination of EFFECTIVE suggestions (commands) plus drones seem to keep one closer to the surface. * I'll update my MP3 results as soon as I finish writing the paper, which has a July 10th deadline. *Later, amigo...*



Good luck with your paper and we welcome you back (when your done) to some more great lucid research!   ::wink::

----------


## chong

Has anybody tried this particular  speaker pillow a little pricey. 


http://sleepsonic.com/

----------


## jjm121

> For other folks who don't have much luck with audio suggestion, I think music, sounds, voices anything that doesnt fall inline with the types of music they listen to when they go to sleep (if any) it just keeps them awake and really just bothers them. This is very true for those who do not sleep to music, this would just cause problems. [/b]



Yeah.
I dont find the voice to be particularly soothing.
hahaha.
i listen to some crazy shit at night.
Either fast paced, or slow if im tired, or nothing if im shit-tired.
but, that being said, do you think you could remix it again?
make it a little more soothing? It might make it work for more people.
Thanks. My english is shit right now.
Im going to bed!
hahaha.

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for your interest. Although I'm no longer creating new files / Remixing this one. There are excellent Binural Beat programs you can use that can help you achieve different levels of relaxation and consciousness. Please see below links!


For PC:

http://www.bwgen.com/

http://www.transparentcorp.com/

MAC:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/audi...binaubeats.html

----------


## Kayso_Dias

the mp3 doesnt work for me.... the link, i cannot view it, you think itss the computer or the site? It said like, this could not be found on this page, error 404

----------


## rhythmofthecosmos

right click the link and save as   ::D:

----------


## Luci

I'll certainly be trying tonight! I'll post the result tomorrow (hopefully a good one   ::D:  )

----------


## Kayso_Dias

thank you! i have it on my ipod but i cant do this tonight, but im listening to it to get he fel and this isnt freaky at all, it is a walk ion the park, when you play resident evil watch zombie movies and listen do marylin manson and death metal.... its cake lol

----------


## phoenelai

I know, I don't know why anyone is creeped out by it. It's very relaxing and soothing!  ::D:

----------


## Kayso_Dias

personally its kind of boring, but boring can be relaxing right? it sounds like wind, and just the voices, i couldnt try it because i only got six hours of sleep last night and had to wake up early for the first day of summer school

----------


## OmnipotentTitan

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Thanks for your interest. Although I'm no longer creating new files / Remixing this one. There are excellent Binural Beat programs you can use that can help you achieve different levels of relaxation and consciousness. Please see below links!
> 
> 
> For PC:
> 
> http://www.bwgen.com/
> 
> http://www.transparentcorp.com/
> ...



the sleep induction 1 is nice, the program prevents me from fast forwarding tho, that would help  :smiley: 
i turned on sleep induction......... wich 1 of them STAYS ON the whole time ??

this almost got me a wild, but i need something that can help induce a dild.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Kayso_Dias_
> *personally its kind of boring, but boring can be relaxing right? it sounds like wind, and just the voices, i couldnt try it because i only got six hours of sleep last night and had to wake up early for the first day of summer school*



It's actually ocean waves, drones and voices.
boring possibly, tranquil YES!

----------


## FlipFlops24/7

the link to the mp3 does not work.  could someone email it to me?  thomas.holdren[at]gmail[dot]com

Thanks in advance,

T.J.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by FlipFlops24/7_
> *the link to the mp3 does not work. *could someone email it to me? *thomas.holdren[at]gmail[dot]com
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> T.J.*



http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

----------


## Kayso_Dias

i tried this and failed, but, i did not wake up before i listened to it, i set my alarm on my ipod for 3.00 am and it just aotomatically starts playing on loop, but i woke up and my headphones fell off, i looked and it had been playing about 20 minutes, (could have been longer)  i also dont remember any dreams at all, how can i solve this problem?

----------


## GypsyRat

a) Tape them into your ears.

B) Wake up, then put them in your ear and fall asleep.

c) Get bigger headphones.

----------


## momoshun

Cool!  I will try this with my next WILD.  

Is there any way you can put it on an ipod?

----------


## Kayso_Dias

i put it onmy ipod, i pmed phoenelai, he e-mailed me an mp3, just load it inot itunes and there you go, you might be able to save as or something,

----------


## Marvo

I highly recommend headphones that doesn't sit in your ears, since the sound they make affect your eardrum way more, than normal big "head-beefs"   :smiley: 

And thanks for the sound thing! A calm voice speaking, some weird music and the sound of waves, is a very good way for me, to fall asleep! I will also try this to LD, once I get an MP3 player  :smiley: 

Thanks again

----------


## ZenVortex

What I use are extension loudspeakers.  For example, you can get computer loudspeakers at Radio Shack or any drug store for under $20.  That way you don't have to mess with putting things in your ears in the middle of the night.

----------


## Zophael

This sounds pretty good, I'll give it a try

----------


## Moonbeam

OK phoenelai, I'm listening to your download right now to see how it sounds and to see how loud to put it on.  I'm going all out tonight:  watch vibrating every 15  minutes after 0200, FILD whenever I wake up, and putting headphones on sometime in AM.  (Hope I am not too tired tomorrow).

(I like it; I tried to make my own but I did it while I was driving and I tried it last night and I could hear like sirens and stuff and it didn't sound good at all.)

I shall report results.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Moonbeam_
> *OK phoenelai, I'm listening to your download right now to see how it sounds and to see how loud to put it on. *I'm going all out tonight: *watch vibrating every 15 *minutes after 0200, FILD whenever I wake up, and putting headphones on sometime in AM. *(Hope I am not too tired tomorrow).
> 
> (I like it; I tried to make my own but I did it while I was driving and I tried it last night and I could hear like sirens and stuff and it didn't sound good at all.)
> 
> I shall report results.*



My best results when using any audio triggers was to wake up around 2-3, do a small task (I would eat some cereral and pop 200mg b-6) then go back to bed and let the file loop until you wake up. Typically the voices creep into your dreams and triggers a lucid.

----------


## Moonbeam

[email protected]#$%&* frickin frackin!

How could I possibly sleep thru that 6 times!  And my watch stopped buzzing, I think I went thru another battery.  Oh wait, it's going off now so I guess I slept thru that too.  At least my recall, which has been for s**t, was improved.

Thanks for that tract tho.  I think it is me and my weird almost dreamless dryspell. I'll keep using it and get back in a week or so after it has a chance to work. 

Do any of those other binaural whatever things work?  Or any other subliminal things you can listen to?

(I used some Sony earphones that loop over each ear and those stayed in really good and weren't too uncomfortable).

----------


## phoenelai

Yes actually the track has hemi-sync within. But Zen and I are big believers in using tone frequencies and w/ binural beats for inducing lucid. I just accomplished a lucid using theta waves 7-4Htz and a sleep mask. I still think you have to apply the same sort of logic in waking yourself and going back to bed and playing the sound files. Or as Zen has suggested trying using them during daytime WILDS. 

Don't just sleep through the night, take some b-6 or eat a bananna before going back to bed.

(can't post links) google search

For PC:

Brain Wave Generator

Brain Sound Studio

For MAC:

MACBinauBeats

Cheers & Good Luck!
phoen++++++

----------


## ZenVortex

The problem with hemi-synch and binaural is they work by creating an interference pattern inside the brain from the separate waves.  Although this seems to work, it is not understood why.  I don't like doing things to my brain that I don't understand.  Phoenelai and I think it better to use coherent pulses.

The theory with the waves and voices is that the sleeping brain must process these.  We think that inputting a theta wave and voices during delta or REM sleep may 'wake up' the sleeping brain and trigger a LD.  We're still experimenting and seem to have reached a point where the MP3 files are quite effective.  There's still a lot to be explored so stayed tuned for future episodes.

----------


## Moonbeam

> _Originally posted by ZenVortex+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ZenVortex)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The problem with hemi-synch and binaural is they work by creating an interference pattern inside the brain from the separate waves.  Although this seems to work, it is not understood why.  I don't like doing things to my brain that I don't understand. [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



...so if you need guinea pigs let me know!

(phoenelai I did use it after early morning wakening, probably after 2 or 3 am, although I didn't eat anything or really wake up much other than using the bathroom and putting on the earphones.  I think my main problem overall may be lack of REM time.  I'll keep trying. Got the day off tomorrow yay.)

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Moonbeam_
> *
> 
> ...so if you need guinea pigs let me know!
> 
> (phoenelai I did use it after early morning wakening, probably after 2 or 3 am, although I didn't eat anything or really wake up much other than using the bathroom and putting on the earphones.  I think my main problem overall may be lack of REM time.  I'll keep trying. Got the day off tomorrow yay.)*



I would try to stay up for at least 15-20, but everyone is different.

----------


## ZenVortex

Agreed.  The best way to use these downlaods depends on the person.  You just have to experiment and find what works best for you.  Phoenelai likes to have the download play with a timer, while he is asleep.  I have my own MP3 files (which are currently on the back burner) which I listen to for about 20 minutes WBTB.

----------


## Someone111

I'm sorry, the link does not work... is it just me ?   ::o:

----------


## drewdrummr

I can't download the cd, it say the website cannot be found

----------


## horsesims2000

It won't work for me either.  :Sad:  I hope it starts working soon.

----------


## horsesims2000

Here's the link I found! I was dissapointed when I saw the link didn't work, but this one does. So here yah go! Enjoy!

http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

----------


## drewdrummr

okay, now how the heck am i supposed to download the mp3 file?

----------


## phoenelai

http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

Right Click Save AS

----------


## drewdrummr

thanx

----------


## Moonbeam

Still trying...I've haven't gotten it on every night but almost (if I wake up enough once in the early AM).  Unfortunately no LD's.  I am sleeping unusually soundly which is nice too but not good for dreaming.  Last night I did see what looked like circular waves coming out from various points and overlapping, like ripples in a pond, but they were multicolored.  I imagined them to be the visual representation of the hemi-sync waves in the tract.  I felt like it might be the beginning of an LD that was all there was to it.  Still trying tho!  I like to listen to it anyway, especially they part without the talking, and it helps me get back to sleep.  I think it will work soon.

----------


## :D

I am currently downloading the mp3. The results that I've heard from everyone definately sparked my interest. I am very much, looking forward to listening to this. 
Gonna try to convert it onto my iPod. Haha.

----------


## :D

Wasn't quite a success. I'll give it a whirl again tonight, although lately, I haven't been able to recall any of my dreams. At all. Maybe one or two at times.
It's as if everything's a total blur. 
Hope everyone doesn't crash and burn as I did.

----------


## Xanous

OK, I have been trying this mp3 off and on for some time now. It wakes me up every time. I started using this with other mp3's, basicly to fill up 3 or so hours of time. I fall a sleep just fine but I have to wear headphones so I dont disturb my wife. I either wake up before this file comes on and take the head phone off or as soon and the guy begins to talk I wake up with a start. I tried lowering the sound to were I can barely heard him and still understand what he is saying but still I wake up, however, I dont wake up before the lucidremix file any more because I cant even hear the hemisync file that I use to fill time. 

Why am I waking up and how can I stop it.? If I turn the sound down any more I will hear it but I cant make out what he is saying. Does it matter? Also, I am thinking maybe I should set the mp3 player to start at 4 or 5 hours instead of 3 but I think that will be too long to wear head  phone I will be likely to throw them off at some point. Or, should I try to wake back to bed and then try the MP3? Maybe I just need to get used to the headphones? Actually it has helped him some way. The night I had my first LD, I had been listening to the mp3 but I took it off because it woke me up and then later I had the LD. Anyway, I am going to adjust it a bit and give it another try tonight. Any suggestions?

----------


## phoenelai

Ive been using audio files for the WBTB method, never at the beginning of the night.
I wake up around 3-4AM and do a small task, take some b6. Then I play the file and let loop until I wake up. I created a new file last night and did some testing. Although in the dream I was wearing my mp3 player and that's why I though I was hearing, "you are dreaming". I'm going to adjust it to say, "if you hear my voice, you are not awake". 

Your brain tries to make up a scenario on why you hearing a voice saying "you are dreaming" or what ever the file is saying. I'll change it tonight and let you know how it goes. I've had allot of lucids due to audio triggers so I'm a big believer in them.

Thanks!
 ::D:

----------


## ZenVortex

Hi Xanous:

I feel your pain.  Headphones or earbuds don't work for me either, so I use a loudspeaker above my bed attached to a CD player.  Another possibility is to get an under the pillow loudspeaker.  As far as the volume goes, keep it low you can just hear the words if you listen intently.

----------


## phoenelai

My new file trigger a lucid but I suggest playing this only twice since its about 30 minutes. Brain entrainment can have affects on you as stated on all mind machines and entrainment software sites. I played it for two hours and woke up nautious and light headed. Although it did trigger a LUCID.

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=322129#322129

_Note: the original LucidRemix file (seen on this thread) doesnt not contain strong binural beats and tone frequencies. It does has hemi-sync but I think due to all the effects and changes to the original file they are lost. I've looped that one all night with no affects "physically!" I'll post the new file tonight on this thread. Thanks!_


EDIT: I got an email from Transparent Corp (Brain Sound Studio) and they said other than depending on the program you're using, it can affect your normal sleep patterns. Although when people use it for sleep apnea, and let it loop throughout the night, they have good sleep and has produced great results.

----------


## phoenelai

Here's the latest file I've been using. Again its Theta hz ranging from 10-4 with some white noise and filtering. 

EDIT: Note, I'm starting to notice when ever I hear these files in the dreams I cannot hear the drones or tone frequencies and white noise etc. I only hear the voice. Does this happen with anyone else?

The commands are: (no order)

"You will have a lucid dream!"
"This is a dream!"
"You are dreaming!"
"If you can hear my voice, you are not awake!"

http://www.phoensnd.com/2ndTheta.mp3 Right Click - SAVE AS!


Enjoy!   ::D:

----------


## Xanous

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Here's the latest file I've been using. Again its Theta hz ranging from 10-4 with some white noise and filtering. 
> 
> EDIT: Note, I'm starting to notice when ever I hear these files in the dreams I cannot hear the drones or tone frequencies and white noise etc. I only hear the voice. Does this happen with anyone else?
> 
> The commands are: (no order)
> 
> "You will have a lucid dream!"
> "This is a dream!"
> ...



Hmm..  I think I will give it a shot. The lucidremix only wakes me up. The voice is initialy to loud at any volume I think. I found some comfy headphones by the way. Does it make any difference if one ear is unplugged?

----------


## Marvo

Yes. The "duuu" you can hear has a difference freq of 5 on each ear. It requires a long explenation why this is needed, but without both ears plugged, the duuu sound is pretty much useless.

By the way, wouldn't it be smart, to listen to the track once when awake, and do a reality check everytime the speaker says anything? I believe it would work. Doing it right now  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Marvo_
> *Yes. The "duuu" you can hear has a difference freq of 5 on each ear. It requires a long explenation why this is needed, but without both ears plugged, the duuu sound is pretty much useless.
> 
> By the way, wouldn't it be smart, to listen to the track once when awake, and do a reality check everytime the speaker says anything? I believe it would work. Doing it right now*



Good idea in the aspect of preventing false awakenings (doing reality checks in your room). Outside of that, the mind would wander into new images and scenarios and would most likely return to NOT doing reality checks. Just a theory but please post your results successful or not.

Thanks!

----------


## heshy

when listening to this should i use any particular tech? or just sleep normally and rely on the mp3 to make me lucid?

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by heshy_
> *when listening to this should i use any particular tech? or just sleep normally and rely on the mp3 to make me lucid?*



Wake up around 3-4 AM depending on what time you go to bed, do a small task (get some water, take some b6 etc) Then play the file and let it loop until you wake. Focus on the HI's and try to WILD into the dream. If not, you'll hear the voice in the dream usually anyway which can also get you lucid.

----------


## heshy

hey guys
ok well i d/led the cd last ngiht as it's getting great reviews haha
i woke up at around 6 (naturally) but i was still extremely tired as i get up at like 9 normally. i got out of bed and had some water, then went back to bed and listened to the mp3 on my Ipod. im not sure why, but as tired as i was i just COULDNT sleep with the voices, although many times i would SWEAR i was dreaming (my body was extremely light and tingly) but i did an RC and it failed... so i gave up with the cd and slept normally... i had a go at MILD but it was pretty weak SO I THOUGHT!

BUT!, i soon woke up somewhere (my DR isnt very good so it was a pretty vague recount  :Sad:  )
and i assumed i was dreaming, so i did an RC and yes, i in fact was dreaming...

lately my sleep has been weird because i've been having natural LD's, and my RC's are always by chance, i never actually have a motive to LD they just "come" to me.... 

does anyone have trouble talking in your lucids, i remember in mine i flew around screaming at people saying "IM IN A LUCID DREAM" but i struggled sort of to say it...

----------


## Xanous

> _Originally posted by heshy_
> *hey guys
> ok well i d/led the cd last ngiht as it's getting great reviews haha
> i woke up at around 6 (naturally) but i was still extremely tired as i get up at like 9 normally. i got out of bed and had some water, then went back to bed and listened to the mp3 on my Ipod. im not sure why, but as tired as i was i just COULDNT sleep with the voices,*



Yeah I cant get this to work for me. I keep waking up too and then I cant sleep with it on. I dunno. I think I will give it a rest and try again some other time.

----------


## Marvo

I have the same problem, I even tried lowering the volume, but it didn't help. I think the problem is that you are so excited for your lucid dream, that you just can't fall asleep. The woman's voice could be the problem though, since it's very sharp and robotic. The last track you made with a man voice was way better, but the voice could've been more inviting.
The problem for me could also be that the earplugs I used sucks for sleeping. They fall out and it hurts to have them plugged, when you lie in certain positions   :tongue2:  
I'm gonna try my gamerheadset (which has got better sound and is more comfortable for the eardrums) and see if that works. It will probably work the 3th time, where the excitement has gone a little of. I don't know, but I will keep testing.

Uh, and I also came up with another idea: what if you listened to a very pleasant and relaxing soundtrack, which should be maybe 10 minutes long. Enough to fall asleep, in the morning. Then, once you are asleep, it will jump to the "you are dreaming" track, and repeat that. It should be possible on most MP3 players  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Marvo_
> *I have the same problem, I even tried lowering the volume, but it didn't help. I think the problem is that you are so excited for your lucid dream, that you just can't fall asleep. The woman's voice could be the problem though, since it's very sharp and robotic. The last track you made with a man voice was way better, but the voice could've been more inviting.
> The problem for me could also be that the earplugs I used sucks for sleeping. They fall out and it hurts to have them plugged, when you lie in certain positions   
> I'm gonna try my gamerheadset (which has got better sound and is more comfortable for the eardrums) and see if that works. It will probably work the 3th time, where the excitement has gone a little of. I don't know, but I will keep testing.
> 
> Uh, and I also came up with another idea: what if you listened to a very pleasant and relaxing soundtrack, which should be maybe 10 minutes long. Enough to fall asleep, in the morning. Then, once you are asleep, it will jump to the "you are dreaming" track, and repeat that. It should be possible on most MP3 players*



I agree about the voices, they can be distracting but can also serve the purpose. I'm training myself to use audio without autosuggestion. Just using the tone frequencies and white noise. My lucid before last I was able to use some theta tones without voice triggers. Of course any program such as BWG and NP2 can generate the files. I believe audio hypnosis in general...takes some getting used to.  ::wink::

----------


## EVIL JOE

I haven't had a lucid dream yet. I am too lazy to do RC's all day. I am going to try this tonight. I'll burn it onto a CD and play it on my stereo. I don't think I will have much of a problem falling asleep because I usually have my radio on while I sleep. It's usually turned down low but I can still hear it. Sometimes when I am about to fall asleep I go into a trance type state and I can't hear the music at all. 

So I'll try waking up five or six hours later and play the cd. I'll have to figure out how to get it to loop though. If it works I'll come back tomorrow and post results.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey phoenalai, I think it worked for me.  Last night, I went to bed at about 10:00PM, at about 1:30 AM I woke up and put on my mp3, and took a sublingual melatonin/B6 (low dose).  I listened to almost the whole track without really falling asleep.  It was windy outside, and also I have company, and for some reason I felt very awake and I was a little worried about noises I was hearing, like someone was walking around in the house.  So I took my earplugs off and finally went to sleep.  Then I had a good LD.  I am pretty sure that even though I wasn't listening at the time, the LD was induced by your recording.

So....thanks!  I'll try again tonight.

----------


## EVIL JOE

I have been going to sleep for the past week listening to this. I haven't bothered to wake up five hours later and go back to sleep because I am lazy. Last night I had my first lucid dream and I think it was because of your mp3 because I didn't do anything lucid dreaming related that could have made my mind think about lucid dreaming except for that. The only problem is that I was only lucid in the dream for about five seconds and then I lost lucidity and went back into dream mode. I was barely lucid but I was lucid enough to say out loud, "I am dreaming. So I will be able to climb this rock wall cliff thing (something like that) easily." After that I did indeed climb the giant rock.

Anyways, thank you and hopefully I will have another one (and even better) soon.

----------


## SKA

I've got a 5.1 soundsystem built up around my bed with a little jack cable attatched to it. Tonight I'll put  this MP3  on my MP3 player and plug it in. I'm going to have to figure out how late to set my alarm clock as my sleeping clock is seriously messed up and irregular. But if I'll try to go to sleep at around midnight Would anyone know how late I should set my alarmclock to awake, read something, put the music on and fall back asleep? would 05:30 be a good time to awaken myself when I go to bed at 24:00? I can sleep for as long as I want in the morning.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I usually go to bed at midnight, and wake up at 5:00 am (aka, 5 hours of sleep).

If I focus my thoughts for one second I'm perfectly awake.

I guess it depends on your personal sleep pattern (i'm used to not sleeping much)

----------


## jesse

> _Originally posted by EVIL JOE_
> *I have been going to sleep for the past week listening to this. I haven't bothered to wake up five hours later and go back to sleep because I am lazy. Last night I had my first lucid dream and I think it was because of your mp3 because I didn't do anything lucid dreaming related that could have made my mind think about lucid dreaming except for that. The only problem is that I was only lucid in the dream for about five seconds and then I lost lucidity and went back into dream mode. I was barely lucid but I was lucid enough to say out loud, "I am dreaming. So I will be able to climb this rock wall cliff thing (something like that) easily." After that I did indeed climb the giant rock.
> 
> Anyways, thank you and hopefully I will have another one (and even better) soon.*



It's a good start, now you just have to work on holding the lucidity

----------


## Luci

I can&#39;t install the BrainWave generator... I&#39;ve downloaded it, but now it just says: Please wait while setup is initializing.... I&#39;ve already waited half an hour, did anyone else have this problem and solved it? Thanks&#33;
ow, would it be a good idea to use and the bwgen and the mp3 file? Liek a sort of extra stimulus?

----------


## phoenelai

> I can&#39;t install the BrainWave generator... I&#39;ve downloaded it, but now it just says: Please wait while setup is initializing.... I&#39;ve already waited half an hour, did anyone else have this problem and solved it? Thanks&#33;
> ow, would it be a good idea to use and the bwgen and the mp3 file? Liek a sort of extra stimulus?
> [/b]




I think that would be an overload, too many binurals and tones for the brain to focus on and it would hard to map out "what state of mind" you&#39;re trying to achieve.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Well.... I woke up at 6 today (fell asleep at 12) and I started playing the remix. But yeah.... I couldn&#39;t fall asleep. However, I was so tired I would go into this odd daze thing that I go to, where my mind wanders and I picture things almost like I&#39;m dreaming. Except I&#39;m not dreaming. The remix just soaked into my thoughts  ::roll::  

Any suggestions on ways to fall asleep to this?

----------


## phoenelai

Well as much as I love using autosuggestion (meaning the voice telling you you&#39;re having a lucid) I&#39;m trying to ween myself off of it. I&#39;ve become depended upon it and that&#39;s not good. I&#39;ve recently just been trying WILD playing some Theta tones and white noise. It really helps your focus and intent on becoming lucid although it can be more difficult. I never had a problem sleeping with the Lucid Remix though, that file triggered allot of lucids.

----------


## TacRedline

> I&#39;ve posted a free Lucid induction cd that I&#39;ve created here at Dream Views. I have allot of success from folks who tried at LD4ALL.COM. I[i] ....
> 
> http://www.interstellarwarfare.com/pizo/lucid.mp3
> [/b]



anyone have a working link to this file?

----------


## phoenelai

> anyone have a working link to this file?
> [/b]




I&#39;ve replaced that file located here:

http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

Note, the remix was due to the original file the end was too jarring&#33;

----------


## TacRedline

this link shows

The page cannot be displayed

----------


## Marvo

phoenelai, I have a problem with your files. Despite that the voice speaking is clear and easy to understand, I find it very difficult to fall asleep again. If possible, could you please send me the remix, without the voice? I&#39;ll insert my own voice then  :smiley:

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Last night it soaked into my thoughts again.... Tonight I&#39;m going to create a playlist with easy-to-fall-asleep-to-music for the first 30 minutes, and then a loop of the lucid remix.

----------


## Marvo

Actually, I added 10 minutes of nothing to my playlist, but my headset seems to keep my awake. I will try see if I can get some loudspeakers  :smiley:

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

For me, the problem with that is that I am a light sleeper. Anything will wake me up. So if I fall asleep during that silence (although I would need like 30 minutes of silence) then the mp3 would wake me up.

----------


## phoenelai

> this link shows
> 
> The page cannot be displayed
> [/b]



Sorry, everytime someone post this, it works for me.





> phoenelai, I have a problem with your files. Despite that the voice speaking is clear and easy to understand, I find it very difficult to fall asleep again. If possible, could you please send me the remix, without the voice? I&#39;ll insert my own voice then 
> [/b]



Due to Legal issues, that excerpt was taking from Tamas Lab Space Distortion, if I send that piece by itself it&#39;s not legal and I wouldnt want to get Dream Views in trouble. When things are cut up and mixed it&#39;s a legal purpose (demostration, not for resale) unfortunately I cannot send it by itself due to copyright restrictions. They are worth buying, I would search for it on the web. Also check out transparentcorp.com for making your own files, great software&#33;

----------


## Marvo

Oh, okay. How can white noise and some brainwaves be copyrighted  :tongue2: ?

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Last night I failed to fall asleep again lol, even with different music.

Wow I&#39;m really bad at this  ::content::  

(I used the content smily because I had 2 LD&#39;s last night)

----------


## phoenelai

> Oh, okay. How can white noise and some brainwaves be copyrighted ?
> [/b]



Well its not just white noise, its their recording, a full CD release. It&#39;s like trying to copy a Monroe Institue Hemi-Sync CD and posting it here.  ::shakehead:: 

*SPACE DISTORTION I
Tamas Lab

(Best heard with headphones) 

Two 30 min. Zen-like compositions create an environment for exploration and transformation of the inner space. Train your mental awareness listening to 3-D sound structures. Coded with Hemi-Sync signals*

http://cerebrex.com/strobecd.html

----------


## Marvo

> Last night I failed to fall asleep again lol, even with different music.
> 
> Wow I&#39;m really bad at this  
> 
> (I used the content smily because I had 2 LD&#39;s last night)
> [/b]



Just put in a track of nothing. If you still can&#39;t fall asleep, then it&#39;s because you are using a headset.

----------


## Moonbeam

Phoenelai, I posted this somewhere else too but I wanted to tell you about it and see if it ever happened to you or anyone else.  Last night I was listening to your recording, I thought it was keeping me from falling asleep so I took it off, but I could still hear it loud and clear without my earphones on, so I thought it was coming from inside my head. I was laying in bed thinking, this is bad, this has somehow gotten permanently into my brain, what am I going to do, I won&#39;t be able to work, phoenelai has played a cruel joke on me. (Meanwhile, I&#39;m hearing "you&#39;re dreaming, if you hear this you are not awake, remember to do your reality checks, etc"). I never thought to do an RC, I just laid there freaking out. Until I really woke up.  I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever had an outside thing like that get into a dream so perfectly before.  Very strange.  I&#39;ll try again tonight. 

(Sorry to repeat myself to anyone who has read this story before.)

----------


## Marvo

Hehe Moonbeam, that hillarious and sad at the same time. Better luck next time comrade  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

> Phoenelai, I posted this somewhere else too but I wanted to tell you about it and see if it ever happened to you or anyone else.  Last night I was listening to your recording, I thought it was keeping me from falling asleep so I took it off, but I could still hear it loud and clear without my earphones on, so I thought it was coming from inside my head. I was laying in bed thinking, this is bad, this has somehow gotten permanently into my brain, what am I going to do, I won&#39;t be able to work, phoenelai has played a cruel joke on me. (Meanwhile, I&#39;m hearing "you&#39;re dreaming, if you hear this you are not awake, remember to do your reality checks, etc"). I never thought to do an RC, I just laid there freaking out. Until I really woke up.  I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever had an outside thing like that get into a dream so perfectly before.  Very strange.  I&#39;ll try again tonight. 
> 
> (Sorry to repeat myself to anyone who has read this story before.)
> [/b]




Yeah, this track fools you. It&#39;s happened to me many times where your brain comes up with a reason on why you&#39;re hearing it. It never ceases to amaze me on why it thinks it&#39;s (the brain) hearing the sounds. One time I had a dream I was teaching a class on lucid dreaming and these kids were all listening to the file with headphones lying on the desk with their heads on the table. It&#39;s too funny&#33;

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

> Just put in a track of nothing. If you still can&#39;t fall asleep, then it&#39;s because you are using a headset.
> [/b]



The problem is, I&#39;m a light sleeper, and that would wake me up. And I know it&#39;s not the headset, because I&#39;ve been sleeping with it for 4 weeks now. A few nights ago I tried NOT to use it, but I couldn&#39;t fall asleep for hours.

But I think I&#39;ve found a great use for it. Here is my sleep schedule:

10 PM
Get Ready for bed.

10:10 PM
Play GTA on my PSP W00T

11:30 PM
Put on headphones, with the iPod set to play the lucid remix at 6 AM. Then I try to fall asleep.

12:00 AM
I fall asleep.

6ish AM
I wake up. The lucid remix has been running for 0-10 minutes before I get up. I&#39;m guessing it soaks into my brain. I take off the headphones.

6:20 AM
I&#39;m back asleep.

10:00 AM
I wake up and record dreams.

With this way, I&#39;ve gotten an average of 1.2 lucid dreams a night over the past 5 nights.

----------


## phoenelai

> The problem is, I&#39;m a light sleeper, and that would wake me up. And I know it&#39;s not the headset, because I&#39;ve been sleeping with it for 4 weeks now. A few nights ago I tried NOT to use it, but I couldn&#39;t fall asleep for hours.
> 
> With this way, I&#39;ve gotten an average of 1.2 lucid dreams a night over the past 5 nights.
> [/b]



That&#39;s great, way to go&#33;

----------


## Limitz

Don&#39;t know if anyone&#39;s said this or not, but won&#39;t it get annoying DURING the dream while you&#39;re lucid? I mean I don&#39;t want to be having sex with Jessica Alba with some guy talking in the background. 

Don&#39;t get me wrong, it&#39;s a fantastic idea. It probably has a high success rate, too. 

I&#39;m just picky when it comes to small things.  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

> Don&#39;t know if anyone&#39;s said this or not, but won&#39;t it get annoying DURING the dream while you&#39;re lucid? I mean I don&#39;t want to be having sex with Jessica Alba with some guy talking in the background. 
> 
> Don&#39;t get me wrong, it&#39;s a fantastic idea. It probably has a high success rate, too. 
> 
> I&#39;m just picky when it comes to small things. 
> [/b]



I&#39;ve been able to carry on in the lucid without it distracting me. It&#39;s like watching a movie and hearing a radio in the background. Although it takes practice for sure.

----------


## Drogo

I&#39;m going to try this, it sounds good. When I wake myself up in the night, can I put this on and go right back to sleep or should I read something first? If I read I&#39;m worried I might become to awake and won&#39;t be able to fall asleep again.

I have donloaded LucidRemix and 2ndtheta, is one of the better?

----------


## phoenelai

> I&#39;m going to try this, it sounds good. When I wake myself up in the night, can I put this on and go right back to sleep or should I read something first? If I read I&#39;m worried I might become to awake and won&#39;t be able to fall asleep again.
> 
> I have donloaded LucidRemix and 2ndtheta, is one of the better?
> [/b]



No, I think you could just try out which one works for you. You may want to remain awake for about 10 minutes then focus on the images when returning to sleep. Again this is all preference, the better alert you are, the better chance you can jump on the wave of conciousness.   ::?:

----------


## 061342

the link is not working.

----------


## skybluelucid

> Actually, I added 10 minutes of nothing to my playlist, but my headset seems to keep my awake. I will try see if I can get some loudspeakers 
> [/b]



Marvo...I feel your pain.

Though you won&#39;t get the binaurals from it, you really, really need to check out the Cozy Tunes pillow. For &#036;10, you can&#39;t go wrong. It&#39;s a bit small but it&#39;s pretty comfy and it solves a problem I&#39;ve had for a long time.

For those with partners: My wife can&#39;t hear it even if I have it at max volume. Even better.

PS - Phonelai, I like the remix&#33;

----------


## Pyrox

When i click the link it just goes to the realplayer and plays it.. how do i burn it to a cd?

***EDIT: NVM I went to LD4ALL.com and saw the same topic and got it answered. Thanks

----------


## phoenelai

> Marvo...I feel your pain.
> 
> Though you won&#39;t get the binaurals from it, you really, really need to check out the Cozy Tunes pillow. For &#036;10, you can&#39;t go wrong. It&#39;s a bit small but it&#39;s pretty comfy and it solves a problem I&#39;ve had for a long time.
> 
> For those with partners: My wife can&#39;t hear it even if I have it at max volume. Even better.
> 
> PS - Phonelai, I like the remix&#33;
> [/b]




Thanks for your kind words&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Pyrox

Hey I did play the CD last night, but it ended up not working. But I did download it to my PDA and played it though headphones with a rainforest sounds CD, and I fell asleep right away. My dream wasnt lucid, but I did tell a DC that I had already had this dream before&#33; I&#39;m not sure if it was the CD, but I think it was because I said offtopic "Hey I&#39;ve had this dream before&#33;", then she replied, "So have I&#33;".... Well I&#39;ll try again tonight hofefully this time I will actually realize I&#39;m dreaming when I say something that obvious.

PS - Is there anyway you can put a file I can burn to a disc. When I download it, it is in the MPGA format which isn&#39;t compatible to burn on a CD-R for audio (I think I need a MP3 RW). Thanks

**EDIT- Grammer.. too tired

----------


## phoenelai

> Hey I did played the CD last night, but it ended up not working. But I did download it to my PDA and played it though headphones with a rainforest sounds CD, and I fell asleep right away. My dream wasnt lucid, but I did tell a DC that I had already had this dream before&#33; I&#39;m not sure if it was the CD, but I think it was because I said offtopic "Hey I&#39;ve had this dream before&#33;", then she replied, "So have I&#33;".... Well I&#39;ll try again tonight hofefully this time I will actually realize I&#39;m dreaming when I say something that obvious.
> 
> PS - Is there anyway you can put a file I can burn to a disc. When I download it, it is in the MPGA format which isn&#39;t compatible to burn on a CD-R for audio (I think I need a MP3 RW). Thanks
> [/b]



I&#39;ll see if I can send you the RAW Wave file from yousendit.com. It will take a while to download although. Let me know if you would like me to do so.

----------


## Pyrox

As soon as you can. I have DSL so its no problem. Send it to [email protected]. Thanks, and by the way that track is a perfect thing for me, because it seems like in my dream I never think that I&#39;m in a dream even when I do RCs like crazy throughout the day, but I actually said "I&#39;ve had this dream before", which obviously means I thought that I had the same dream, but didn&#39;t realize that it was a dream. But still really close for the first night.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Lol I also once had I dream sort of like that. I saw this huge spinny thing, and I said "hey I&#39;ve had that in another dream&#33;" and I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming.

----------


## Pyrox

megabenman, when I first came to the forums you only had 2 LDs now you have had 18. How many have you had since using this cd? By the way it says you have 18 LDs but your DILDs says 17 and no others. I dont know why I just noticed it.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I had 0 using this cd because I was never able to get to sleep while using it.

As for the DILD thing I actually have all 18 LD&#39;s as DILDs, I just forgot to update the DILD count lol.

----------


## skybluelucid

There&#39;s been a lot of chatter about this track and to use it later in sleep rather than while falling asleep.

Anyone have a recommendation for a good track to fall asleep to that encourages lucidity? I searched the forums but didn&#39;t find much of value.

(sorry...not trying to change the thread...)

----------


## Pyrox

I&#39;ve found listening to those relaxation CDs (birds chirping, whales singing, ocean sounds, ect) help me to fall asleep fast. And a few time while trying to WILD while listening I actually stopped hearing the noises and noticed it, but quickly came back to reality.

----------


## phoenelai

> There&#39;s been a lot of chatter about this track and to use it later in sleep rather than while falling asleep.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for a good track to fall asleep to that encourages lucidity? I searched the forums but didn&#39;t find much of value.
> 
> (sorry...not trying to change the thread...)
> [/b]



Well your challenge there is you&#39;re trying to attain lucidity in the first REM period. Even the first couple are pretty deep sleep which can be tough to go lucid through. Although...once in blue moon I&#39;ll have a lucid around 1 AM, but again it&#39;s rare. I don&#39;t think anyone particular track will help you acheive this, you just need to be alert when falling asleep. Then again...any Theta tones might assist in this quest. Good luck&#33;

Cheers&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## skybluelucid

I see your point. I think the first REM is only 5 to 10 minutes anyways, right? Good point.

----------


## phoenelai

> I see your point. I think the first REM is only 5 to 10 minutes anyways, right? Good point.
> [/b]



Yes, plus that first cycle is deepest sleep. That doesnt present a big window of opportunity.

----------


## Trogdor

> It&#39;s a very long thread, but once you get through some share their experience with results&#33;
> Please let me know when you get some results. Even if not lucid, describe vivid dreams&#33;
> 
> [/b]



 hey, i just downloaded your mp3. i hope it works. i have some confidence. lol. thanks alot though. ill comment back with my results.

----------


## Trogdor

> It&#39;s a very long thread, but once you get through some share their experience with results&#33;
> Please let me know when you get some results. Even if not lucid, describe vivid dreams&#33;
> 
> [/b]



hey uh, im havin troubles with the download, everytime i try to download it, the song is only 12 seconds long. any ideas?

----------


## Pyrox

The CD I burned the song onto ended up only playing 32 sec of silence. Format I think.

----------


## phoenelai

> The CD I burned the song onto ended up only playing 32 sec of silence. Format I think.
> [/b]



http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3
Right Click - SAVE AS

----------


## Pyrox

I know, but the CD I have doesn&#39;t accept mp3s burned as music.

----------


## phoenelai

> I know, but the CD I have doesn&#39;t accept mp3s burned as music.
> [/b]



Sorry I tried to FTP the WAV file to my server space but having a difficult time due to the size (321 megs).
If you like I can try to send through yousendit.com. Just PM me and I&#39;ll give it a whirl.

----------


## Marvo

> Marvo...I feel your pain.
> 
> Though you won&#39;t get the binaurals from it, you really, really need to check out the Cozy Tunes pillow. For &#036;10, you can&#39;t go wrong. It&#39;s a bit small but it&#39;s pretty comfy and it solves a problem I&#39;ve had for a long time.
> 
> For those with partners: My wife can&#39;t hear it even if I have it at max volume. Even better.
> 
> PS - Phonelai, I like the remix&#33;
> [/b]




Yeah, those would be smart, but I don&#39;t feel like using money on lucid dreaming. I will figure something out  :smiley:

----------


## ohbar

I had success the very first night&#33; I played it as I went to sleep, and it actually ended before I went to sleep(forgot to put it on repeat, too lazy to get up and change it), so I don&#39;t know if I can attribute LDing directly to the music, but my dreams were incredibly vivid, and then lucid, last night.

Yes, that was a huge run on sentence with commas thrown in. It&#39;s 3:20- go figure. Good night.

----------


## Secret Neo

sweet, i just put it on my ipod. trying to get my first lucid dream (ya i know this would be like "cheating" right?) but ive just tested it in my bed (not tired) and i think it really can put me to sleep and have a lucid dream if im tired enough. im not putting it on repeat tho.

----------


## M.Kirk

> im not putting it on repeat tho.[/b]



Then you&#39;ll have to wake up around 3 in the morning to turn it on. The effect isn&#39;t as great if you use it when you first go to sleep.

----------


## Secret Neo

> Then you&#39;ll have to wake up around 3 in the morning to turn it on. The effect isn&#39;t as great if you use it when you first go to sleep.
> [/b]



well, i guess, but im not repeating because of the battery power. itll run out anyway. so if its on repeat or if its not, repeat will drain the batery till it stops but not repeating will stop the sound but the song ends real smooth anyway.

----------


## Tavasion

set the alarm on the iPod then. simlpe solution. fall asleep with headphones in, and the alarm will go off whatever time u want, so u dont have to wake up to turn it on, and it wont play as long.

----------


## Stoat

All of you people seem to be finding it easy to fall asleep listening to music.... 
I like the sound of that cozy tunes pillow though&#33; -Stoat

----------


## halo909090

> All of you people seem to be finding it easy to fall asleep listening to music.... 
> I like the sound of that cozy tunes pillow though&#33; -Stoat
> [/b]



i use my psp  ::D:

----------


## ExoByte

Thank you for this&#33; I tryed it last night, and I THINK I had a lucid dream. I woke up, breathing heavy and heart racing. Problem is, I can&#39;t ever remember my dreams&#33;   ::blue::  

I have a request, make another version, or update this one to do both the Lucid Dream thing, and what I&#39;m about to ask. Have one help remember the dreams. For example, such dialouge as "I will wake up, and remember my dream" playing, or "When you wake up, you will remember to record your dream." Even "Once you awake, you will remember the details of your dream." I dunno, just pitching a couple out there. You could either make another version solely dedicated to that, or even tie it in with the LucidRemix. If you could do this, not just for me, but for others, I would greatly appreciate it&#33;

Thanks&#33;

----------


## Pyrox

> Then you&#39;ll have to wake up around 3 in the morning to turn it on. The effect isn&#39;t as great if you use it when you first go to sleep.
> [/b]



Why not? I have had a LD while listening to it and I didn&#39;t here it at all. No one has actually became lucid, because the voice said "you&#39;re dreaming" from what I&#39;ve heard. It just gets stuck in your mind and when you fall asleep you hear it and its the last thing you&#39;ll hear.


I think there should be a little more in the tape like exobyte said.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

> No one has actually became lucid, because the voice said "you&#39;re dreaming" from what I&#39;ve heard.
> [/b]



Actually I think that&#39;s how it&#39;s supposed to work.... one of the users in this thread asked how to ignore the remix while lucid.

----------


## everlasting gobstopper

After hearing about this i put  the mp3 on my ipod. Followed the instructions to wake up after 5 or 6 hours of sleep then put the lucidremix on repeat for your lighter cycle of sleep.  When i listened to it the sounds didn&#39;t sooth me it rather kind of bothered me, i couldn&#39;t used to the sound of the ocean waves then the loud deep speaking. The remix when two times around and i was still awake. I&#39;ll try it again tonight maybe i will have better luck

----------


## phoenelai

> Actually I think that&#39;s how it&#39;s supposed to work.... one of the users in this thread asked how to ignore the remix while lucid.
> [/b]



Actually the first 2 weeks of trying this file I had 4 lucids all where the voice came in the dream telling me(que/trigger) I was dreaming, this was how I intended on the file working. Althought to each his/her own and they can use it how they wish&#33;

Cheers&#33;

----------


## chzplz

Could someone please post a working link to the newest version of the lucid remix, or at least PM me the link? I recall one being made with female voices, and the voices didn&#39;t come till twenty minutes or so after the song started, and that the voices were softer. I want to listen to this, but I went all over the Internet to find the link to this, but every one of them is either broken, or a link to the original. I&#39;ve got the original. I don&#39;t want that one, just the new one. 
Thanks.

----------


## Hellfire

For anyone having formatting problems, download Audacity. You can open the MP3 file and export it as a WAV.

Tonight I was planning to listen to the Sleep Induction to get me to sleep, maybe I&#39;ll put this on my MP3 player too, just in case I wake up in the middle of the night (I have woken up every night where I attempt a LD)

----------


## chzplz

> For anyone having formatting problems, download Audacity. You can open the MP3 file and export it as a WAV.
> 
> Tonight I was planning to listen to the Sleep Induction to get me to sleep, maybe I&#39;ll put this on my MP3 player too, just in case I wake up in the middle of the night (I have woken up every night where I attempt a LD)
> [/b]



I&#39;m not having problems formatting the file, just finding a working link. Every time I type in the address, it can&#39;t find the site. I am using this link:

http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/Lucid3.3.mp3

Any help? Thanks&#33;

----------


## Hellfire

> I&#39;m not having problems formatting the file, just finding a working link. Every time I type in the address, it can&#39;t find the site. I am using this link:
> 
> http://www.h4x.snipanet.com/Lucid3.3.mp3
> 
> Any help? Thanks&#33;
> [/b]



That link does not exist. What is that link supposed to go to? The link for this MP3 is http://www.phoensnd.com/LucidRemix.mp3

----------


## chzplz

Thanks for your help, but this is the link to the original track. I was told there was another one made with female voices, a version or two after the one you just showed me. Somewhere in this thread even, I saw someone write remarks about it. I know the new remix exists, but I can&#39;t find it. The only link I could find in the forum that related to that particular version was the broken one. I want to know if there is a link to the NEW one. Thanks again&#33;

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Tonight was the first night I successfully managed to sleep with the lucid remix at a decent volume (55% on my iPod nano). I don&#39;t remember exactly if I heard it in my dream or not, but my actual dream is kinda funny. The entire dream (12 minutes on my clock) was spent talking about the lucid remix mp3  ::lol::  

After I woke up 12 minutes later, I put the iPod away and feel back asleep. Shortly after I had an odd lucid dream, though it probably wasn&#39;t caused by the lucid remix. Since lately, I&#39;ve been getting 3-4 lucids in 3 days, and then a period of a week lucid less.

----------


## phoenelai

> Tonight was the first night I successfully managed to sleep with the lucid remix at a decent volume (55% on my iPod nano). I don&#39;t remember exactly if I heard it in my dream or not, but my actual dream is kinda funny. The entire dream (12 minutes on my clock) was spent talking about the lucid remix mp3  
> 
> After I woke up 12 minutes later, I put the iPod away and feel back asleep. Shortly after I had an odd lucid dream, though it probably wasn&#39;t caused by the lucid remix. Since lately, I&#39;ve been getting 3-4 lucids in 3 days, and then a period of a week lucid less.
> [/b]



*I know, I always have dreams regarding the song/CD itself. You&#39;re brain comes up with reasons on why you&#39;re hearing it. I included in my latest script, "if you hear my voice you are not awake&#33;"*

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I tried 75% last night to see if it could fully come through but of course I couldn&#39;t fall sleep. I&#39;ll lower it to 60 or 65 and see what happens. Although this will kind of go against how much you should sleep before trying this, I&#39;ll try waking myself after 2 or 3 hours instead of 5 so I&#39;ll be ULTRA tired, not just garbage tired.

----------


## phoenelai

> I tried 75% last night to see if it could fully come through but of course I couldn&#39;t fall sleep. I&#39;ll lower it to 60 or 65 and see what happens. Although this will kind of go against how much you should sleep before trying this, I&#39;ll try waking myself after 2 or 3 hours instead of 5 so I&#39;ll be ULTRA tired, not just garbage tired.
> [/b]



I&#39;ve noticed on every successful WILD it does have to be near perfect tiredness. Enought to sleep again but not too deeply.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Lyla

It didn&#39;t work...just like MILD, WILD, DILD, CHILD etc etc...Don&#39;t you just love the world?  :tongue2:

----------


## chzplz

I was wondering if anybody still had an answer to my question about the track that had female voices, and the voices didn&#39;t come till twenty minutes or so after the song started, and that the voices were softer. I want to listen to this, but I went all over the Internet to find the link to this, every one of them is either broken, or a link to the original. I&#39;ve got the original. I don&#39;t want that one, just the new one. 
Thanks&#33; ^_^

----------


## Neil.....

im downloading it now... I cant wait... but can you give us a better idea of how loud I should have it... im not sure wat ill hear wile sleeping and im not sure wat I can get to slepp with?

----------


## phoenelai

> I was wondering if anybody still had an answer to my question about the track that had female voices, and the voices didn&#39;t come till twenty minutes or so after the song started, and that the voices were softer. I want to listen to this, but I went all over the Internet to find the link to this, every one of them is either broken, or a link to the original. I&#39;ve got the original. I don&#39;t want that one, just the new one. 
> Thanks&#33; ^_^
> [/b]



Sorry, I have the Lucid_3.3, the one you&#39;re looking for. Give me some time and I&#39;ll send it to you.
PM you&#39;re email address.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Last night, I set the remix to go off at 3, but I couldn&#39;t get to sleep until 4 for some reason...

Though, I have to thank you a lot, phoenelai, you were a DC in my dream and told me I was dreaming  ::bigteeth::

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Ok I need your help on this phoenelai.

I set the lucid remix for 75% volume and the alarm to 5 AM (which is about 4 hours of sleep), which is when the lucid remix would go off. I actually managed to sleep through the lucid remix for 8 minutes (I&#39;m a light sleeper but I&#39;ve been trying to make myself a heavy sleeper). In this time I was dreaming, about some guy teaching me how to chip better in golf. The voice kicked in, faintly. I couldn&#39;t really hear it well, it was almost inaudible. I couldn&#39;t hear what it meant, and I assumed it was a voice going to try and help me chip. I pretty much made up everything he said and failed to get lucid.

Ok now to the questions.

How do you think I can get this to totally come into my dreams, and not be some little faint noise.

How can I stop my brain or higher dream mind or whatever from tricking me into thinking the noise is something else.

----------


## phoenelai

> Ok I need your help on this phoenelai.
> 
> I set the lucid remix for 75% volume and the alarm to 5 AM (which is about 4 hours of sleep), which is when the lucid remix would go off. I actually managed to sleep through the lucid remix for 8 minutes (I&#39;m a light sleeper but I&#39;ve been trying to make myself a heavy sleeper). In this time I was dreaming, about some guy teaching me how to chip better in golf. The voice kicked in, faintly. I couldn&#39;t really hear it well, it was almost inaudible. I couldn&#39;t hear what it meant, and I assumed it was a voice going to try and help me chip. I pretty much made up everything he said and failed to get lucid.
> 
> Ok now to the questions.
> 
> How do you think I can get this to totally come into my dreams, and not be some little faint noise.
> 
> How can I stop my brain or higher dream mind or whatever from tricking me into thinking the noise is something else.
> [/b]



Well in my honest opinion the LucidRemix I put way to much delay on the voice, thus in coming in the dream somtimes as inconprehensible. Sometimes although its come in clear as a bell with the right volume. Outside of Volume and everything else, its really hard not to get tricked by you brain. It will do its best to come up with a reason on why you&#39;re hearing this file. My idea behind this and it worked was to play the file during the day and when you hear it for about a minute do several reality checks. Habit of this will carry into the dream. If you want I have some better files now that I can email you. The voices are more clear I think and not hard to understand as the orig lucid remix.

Cheers&#33;

----------


## pmaragh

I tried the mp3 download a while ago and forgot to mention it wored kinda for me, i wasn&#39;t dreaming but a sleep and woke up in my sleep and was out of body in sleep paralysis, couldn&#39;t move or anything. The problem i have whith it is the headphones staying on think i may have to buy some smaller ones and tape them?

----------


## Luci

I would really like to have those new mp3&#39;s  :smiley:

----------


## kichigai

Ditto~  ::D:

----------


## Casualtie

sounds good. ill have to try it this weekend because i have school on weekdays.

----------


## IamRadical

the mp3 thing just sounds creepy.

----------


## Moonbeam

phoenelai, can you post the new file?  I appreciate your efforts and I hate to criticize what you are sharing with us...but (here goes)I think if it was mostly background with only a rare vocal suggestion it would work better.  It always seems to me like they are talking too much.  I use it as a MILD before sleep because of this, it helps me keep my mind on it; but if I put it on in the middle of the night like you&#39;re supposed to it kind of wakes me up because they keep talking, but I think just one sentence every few minutes would work.  I tried to make my own but like I said I did it in the car and the background just isn&#39;t very nice. I don&#39;t have any trouble understanding them until I go to sleep, then sometimes they say weird things (and there was the time I had an FA and I thought there were voices in my head and I blamed you  ::wink::  )  

Just an idea.

----------


## phoenelai

> phoenelai, can you post the new file?  I appreciate your efforts and I hate to criticize what you are sharing with us...but (here goes)I think if it was mostly background with only a rare vocal suggestion it would work better.  It always seems to me like they are talking too much.  I use it as a MILD before sleep because of this, it helps me keep my mind on it; but if I put it on in the middle of the night like you&#39;re supposed to it kind of wakes me up because they keep talking, but I think just one sentence every few minutes would work.  I tried to make my own but like I said I did it in the car and the background just isn&#39;t very nice. I don&#39;t have any trouble understanding them until I go to sleep, then sometimes they say weird things (and there was the time I had an FA and I thought there were voices in my head and I blamed you  )  
> 
> Just an idea.
> [/b]




Yes, I agree. Versions 1-3 have allot going on which can be distracting for some although I&#39;m used to it I supposed. I&#39;ll do some minimal tones and the occasional affirmation for easing into sleep.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool, thanks.

----------


## wwe101

is it alright if u leave this on all night?  or will it like put u in a trance and give u difficullity waking up?

----------


## phoenelai

> is it alright if u leave this on all night?  or will it like put u in a trance and give u difficullity waking up?
> [/b]



I think the worse thing that can happen is it will not give a good nights rest do to if you constant sound while you&#39;re trying to get restfull sleep. When I do audio induction I usually run from 4-6 AM. One night although I left a theta entrainment file going the whole night and the next morning I woke up nautious. Most entrainment products tell you not to leave on repeat although I dont believe there has been proof of any physical side affects. My incident could have been a fluke because it hasnt happen since. Wierd.  ::roll::

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

ah finaly i can use this&#33; my new mp3 has a battery that lasts longer than 5 minutes unlike my shitty old one  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I got a new lucid dream thing off of warpmymind; not the curse one tho, a different one (cardigan?).  It is like 15 minutes long; I&#39;ll try it tonite and see how it works.

By the way, phoenelai...what ever happened to the new one you were making...  :smiley:  

It&#39;s been a while since I&#39;ve used one so time to try again.

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

Ok im going to try this tonight i&#39;ve been looking for a good technique i can use whenever i need a lucid and i think i found it i&#39;ll post my resaults tomorrow   ::content::

----------


## ZenVortex

Here&#39;s an MP3 file I just recorded. You can use it at bedtime and/or when you return to sleep after waking up during the night. It&#39;s 27 minutes long and consists of random repetition of the commands listed below. The file is designed for active listening and has a 9 second silent period between commands. During the silent periods, you should mentally repeat the command, but translate it into in the first person. For example, when you hear:

"Tonight, when you are dreaming, you understand you are in the dream world." you should mentally say:
"Tonight, when I am dreaming, I understand I am in the dream world." Alternatively, you can visualize yourself becoming conscious in a previous dream. Enjoy the file and post your results.

The link is: http://download.yousendit.com/767995971B9CEBFB

Tonight, when you are dreaming...
You understand you are in the dream world.
You realize you are in the dream world.
You are conscious in the dream world.
You know you are in the dream world.
You are awake in the dream world.
You recognize the dream world.

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks ZV I&#39;ll give it a try&#33;

----------


## FrankyT49

I&#39;m listening to the first one now started playing at 3AM...
I stayed up for that long =/ My sleeping times really outta sync (oh the joys of being unemployed) I usually stay up till 3am and wake up at 2pm =/ I have troubles relaxing but meeh the mp3 is cool... I&#39;ll let yah know what happens...
bow chicka bow wow&#33;

----------


## ZenVortex

Here are TWO NEW MP3 FILES.  You can use them at bedtime and/or when you return to sleep after waking up during the night. Another way is during trance, for example gazing at a plasma lamp or hypnotic spiral or crystal ball.  What I&#39;m personally using is a slide show of a target location.  (See VILD).

The tracks are 27 minutes long and consist of random repetition of the commands listed below. The files are 
designed for active listening and have a 9 second silent period between commands. During the silent periods, you should mentally repeat the command, but translate it into in the first person. 

For example, when you hear: "Tonight, when you are dreaming, you understand you are in the dream world." you should mentally say: "Tonight, when I am dreaming, I understand I am in the dream world." Alternatively, you can visualize yourself becoming conscious in a previous dream. Please post your results.

The first link is: http://download.yousendit.com/767995971B9CEBFB

Tonight, when you are dreaming...
You understand you are in the dream world.
You realize you are in the dream world.
You are conscious in the dream world.
You know you are in the dream world.
You are awake in the dream world.
You recognize the dream world.

The second link is: http://download.yousendit.com/84684BA615A97994

Tonight, when you are dreaming...
You are conscious you are dreaming.
You understand you are dreaming.
You recognize you are dreaming.
You realize you are dreaming.
You know you are dreaming.
You are lucid dreaming.

Enjoy.

ZenVortex

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

i tried the mp3 i couldn&#39;t sleep with it on so i just feel asleep normaly i&#39;ll listen to it tonight

----------


## Moonbeam

I had a nanosecond of lucidity last night after using the file.  Will try again tonight.

----------


## tommo

HEY I WAS JUST WONDERING IF EVERYONE WHO POSTED THE AUDIO FILES IN THIS THREAD CAN POST THEM AGAIN BECAUSE THE LINKS ARE NOW EXPIRED THANKS IN ADVANCE&#33;  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Clark_Bennon

Wow that seems pretty cool. i dont think i would really want to wake my self up and play that every night though.

----------


## ric

holy crap the mp3 on the first page worked&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33  ;&#33; on the first try&#33;

i havent had a LD in more than a year, and last night i had one and it  waas the longest one i had 
thnx&#33;

----------


## tommo

WE STILL NEED UPDATES ON THE OTHER ONES THO THEY ARE EXPIRED PLEASSSE PUT EM UP GUYS&#33;

----------


## GypsyRat

I LIKE CAPS LOCK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  YAYYYYYY

----------


## spiritofthewolf

how the hell can u listen to that? the guy&#39;s voice is so annoying and overly done.. The mp3 is over a year old, i tried it when i first got into LDing and couldnt stand listening to it more then 2 mins..

----------


## tommo

> I LIKE CAPS LOCK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; YAYYYYYY[/b]



I like you to SHUT THE FUCK UP&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; yay....

spiritofthewolf if you are talking about the first mp3 in this thread, then I agree with you, I don&#39;t mind the noise of it but when you put it loud enough to be heard in your dreams, certain parts of it go much too loud and wake you up.  This is why I wan&#39;t Zen to post his up.

----------


## ric

> how the hell can u listen to that? the guy&#39;s voice is so annoying and overly done.. The mp3 is over a year old, i tried it when i first got into LDing and couldnt stand listening to it more then 2 mins..
> [/b]



i use the ipod alarm clock
i get up at 3am and put the alarm clock to go off in 15- 20 mins so im sleeping already and the volume is at like 10 percent

----------


## Descensus

...This is from the Hemi-Sync Lucid Dreaming Series&#33;

----------


## SolarDreamer

Will someone please post a link that works.  This sounds like an interesting technique and I would like to give it a try; however, there are no links that seem to work.  Any help would be greatly appreciated&#33;

----------


## ric

> Will someone please post a link that works.  This sounds like an interesting technique and I would like to give it a try; however, there are no links that seem to work.  Any help would be greatly appreciated&#33;
> [/b]



use the first link

----------


## GypsyRat

Is it already on the iPod or did u download it. Ive got an older Mini iPod and I havent seen an alerm :S

----------


## lespaulsRcoo

the first link doesnt work for me  :Sad:

----------


## ric

> Is it already on the iPod or did u download it. Ive got an older Mini iPod and I havent seen an alerm :S
> [/b]



yea it comes in the ipod. maybe try dl an update?

----------


## mollyrulz9999

Wow. It sounds great, but I have a problem. My computer isn&#39;t in my room, and I don&#39;t have an iPod, only a PSP. There any alarms for the PSP?   ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

This is cool&#33; I made an NLP based induction with my tape recorder last night. I&#39;ve been practicing NLP for a few months so it&#39;s fairly easy for me to go into trance. my induction is under 15 minutes long.

 I actually hadn&#39;t had a satisfying LD in months until last night when i listened to my own induction as i was falling asleep&#33;

----------


## long jetty

My plan is too put this on my iPod and hook it up to some speakers, have it start playing with the alarm around 5.30, hopefully I&#39;ll hear the noise in the dream and BOOm lucid&#33;

Damn, the noise in the background of the waves and stuff almost drowns out the voice&#33; Has anyone got working links of ones of voices only without all that harsh background noise? I might record myself saying it and use that.

nevermind, I changed the EQ qhich helped alot. Hmm, yeah I agree with what everyone is saying, the words are spread apart alot.

Played it last night, way too loud, woke me up instantly.

----------


## dream_to_escape

The link on the first page is not working for me, is anyone else having a problem with it or is it just my computer?

----------


## dreamergirl

> Does anyone know a blank song I can put on my CD before the voices? I am having trouble falling asleep. :&#33;:  [/b]



 

im having the same problem. it kept me up all night til i got to my senses, ripped the friggin things out of my ears and threw my ipod against the wall (hey, i was cranky). but before this, i burnt it to a cd, but it wont wrk on a cd player, it says theres no disk....any ideas?

also, i heard the voice all day......"you realize that you are dreaming"



oh, and if you have a answer to my question or a comment pleese pm it to me, i reely dont feel like hunting this thread for it.







help this site get started.....: www.dreammworld.proboards80.com  not as good as dreamviews, caz its just get in started, pleese help it&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; thxs

----------


## screamation

::o:  This is the Mp3 that got me my first lucid&#33; But the background noise is pretty harsh as someone pointed out. It gets annoying. >.>

----------


## dreamergirl

tried the mp3 again last night and i turned down the volume a little, it wrked&#33; but the only thing is that while i was lucid, i could still hear that guy....how do u get rid of his voice? can u blk him out??? thxs

----------


## Shakingace

Yea I am going to try this tonight and hopefully get my first lucid. I am very intent on getting it to work I am sure i will get it sooner or later.

----------


## Infraredkelp

Hey thats a good idea. I always fall asleep to my radio and I dream about what the hosts are saying  :smiley:

----------


## eclectic_dreamer

i&#39;ll try this tonight, what happens when you become lucid though? do you still hear the song playing..i&#39;m worried that if i do become lucid..the song will snap me out of it and i&#39;ll awake

----------


## Pluto

after spending at least an hour reading through this massive thread, ill try this tonight too. 

ive just set up my 5.1 speaker system around my bedstand with the woofer under the bed. So thats 5 speakers in a circular setup 10 cm from my head, hopefully penetrating my sleep state more effectively.

Anyway, ill report results after a few days or so.





> i&#39;ll try this tonight, what happens when you become lucid though? do you still hear the song playing..i&#39;m worried that if i do become lucid..the song will snap me out of it and i&#39;ll awake
> [/b]



i too am worried about this.
what ill do now is to insert silences after each affirmation or two, effectvely streching the MP3 out to about 3 hours. Even if I do wake up, i should be able to return to sleep easily because the MP3 will go silent for a few minutes.

----------


## Super_Kal

I DLed this, but I can never get it to work.


it&#39;s always just too loud for me, even on the quietest setting on my boom box... is there a version where he whispers it? I think that may help me out better...

----------


## avi907

phoenelai &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; 
I have got my firs LD with your 2ndtheta mp3 thank you very muchh...
i am very happy LD was wonderful&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for the input. I&#39;m glad it worked, great news&#33;

----------


## eppy

do you think if i went to bed at 10:30, woke up at 3:30, and played it then and combined it with the FILD technique, would it work? it&#39;s like you in the dream and you can hear it playing over and over and your like Shut the heck up you...... ha, that&#39;d be funny.

----------


## WindsOfPlague

I have been dreaming while listening to the hemi-sync series and found myself getting annoyed and yelling at the sky telling it to shut up. usually it triggers a LD.

----------


## mollyrulz9999

> do you think if i went to bed at 10:30, woke up at 3:30, and played it then and combined it with the FILD technique, would it work?[/b]



Well, I&#39;m no pro at this lol, but I know that more is better. Although, only if there is a way for you to do it without moving too much.  :wink2:   :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Truffles

Hey this is my first time posting here, I&#39;ve been looking at this but I can&#39;t seem to burn the actual file to a CD or my mp3 player. Could somebody perhaps send me the file through hotmail or just show me how to save it?  Thanks in advance.

----------


## Truffles

Could somebody please help me with that? I don&#39;t know how you all can get it on to CD&#39;s and Mp3 players.

----------


## Nguyen

> Hey this is my first time posting here, I&#39;ve been looking at this but I can&#39;t seem to burn the actual file to a CD or my mp3 player. Could somebody perhaps send me the file through hotmail or just show me how to save it?  Thanks in advance.[/b]



Well to save it, right click on the link, and click on Save As... And save to any directory on your computer   ::wink::  

As for the MP3 problem, I wouldn&#39;t know, because all MP3&#39;s have a different way of putting data on the player.

I&#39;m also thinking of using this song in a bit, in order to achieve my first LD.

----------


## Truffles

> Well to save it, right click on the link, and click on Save As... And save to any directory on your computer   
> 
> As for the MP3 problem, I wouldn&#39;t know, because all MP3&#39;s have a different way of putting data on the player.
> 
> I&#39;m also thinking of using this song in a bit, in order to achieve my first LD.[/b]



When I click on the site name, it goes to it, downloads and then just plays it on Quicktime. It doesn&#39;t ask me if I want to "save as" or "open". How would I do it then? And wouldn&#39;t it just be easier if you sent it to me? I&#39;d like to try this tonight.

----------


## Nguyen

> When I click on the site name, it goes to it, downloads and then just plays it on Quicktime. It doesn&#39;t ask me if I want to "save as" or "open". How would I do it then? And wouldn&#39;t it just be easier if you sent it to me? I&#39;d like to try this tonight.[/b]



All you do is right click and there should be "save link as.." option. You did not right click.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

I&#39;ve tried lucidity mp3s about 5 times. The last of the tries was a saturday morning.
I woke up after a while irked that it didn&#39;t work again, but then looked at the clock and *kaching&#33;* it was a false awakening LD&#33; Then I woke up  :tongue2: 

Moral of the story? Try it at least once...

----------


## ultrasonicsite

What&#39;s the link for version 3+ that I hear has sexy female voices? =P

----------


## phoenelai

> What&#39;s the link for version 3+ that I hear has sexy female voices? =P[/b]



I think I still have the remix we did with a girl doing the voices. She does sound sexy but has an odd but cute accent. It may throw off some users. I&#39;m surpised the original link I posted still works, I&#39;m no longer paying for that server, doh&#33;

 :Oops:

----------


## ultrasonicsite

> I think I still have the remix we did with a girl doing the voices. She does sound sexy but has an odd but cute accent. It may throw off some users. I&#39;m surpised the original link I posted still works, I&#39;m no longer paying for that server, doh&#33;
> 
> [/b]



Could you upload it? I tried the link around page 14-18 but it seems all of them are down, except for the original one in the first post, the Remix one.

----------


## ultrasonicsite

> Could you upload it? I tried the link around page 14-18 but it seems all of them are down, except for the original one in the first post, the Remix one.[/b]



-In fact, the whole website http://h4x.snipanet.com/, is down.

-Edit, found it at http://www.phoensnd.com/Lucid3.3.mp3

----------


## slayer

Hmm...I&#39;ll try this thing out. I hope it&#39;s good  ::D: 

I just listened to that...it kinda scares me o0

I could try this but I&#39;m gonna have to have my TV on (I just can&#39;t get tosleep without it on) and have the volume up some and turn this up some just so I can hear it...

----------


## mollyrulz9999

I played it while I was going to sleep (I don&#39;t think I can get an alarm clock thing that plays the mp3 at a certain time) but at 15 minutes in, I gave up on it. Now I&#39;m here after watching the vid on YouTube about getting yourself hypnotised lol.

----------


## Super_Kal

> I played it while I was going to sleep (I don&#39;t think I can get an alarm clock thing that plays the mp3 at a certain time) but at 15 minutes in, I gave up on it. Now I&#39;m here after watching the vid on YouTube about getting yourself hypnotised lol.[/b]



link?

----------


## Riff

Is there a comp system i can use to play this jank at a certain time?

----------


## Blueman18

the link to the cd doesnt work for me

----------


## Ben_

*The AUDIO link has expired.

Can someone PLEASE&#33;&#33; post some new links with the audio files..
PLEASE...

THANKS///&#33;*

----------


## Developer

> *The AUDIO link has expired.
> 
> Can someone PLEASE&#33;&#33; post some new links with the audio files..
> 
> THANKS///&#33;*[/b]



Yupp, please?

----------


## mollyrulz9999

I looked for it but couldn&#39;t find it. You might&#39;ve seen it so I&#39;ll give you the details. It&#39;s the one where you focus on the dot that the dude (don&#39;t know his name) points out, then you relax your muscles, and you think of a place of peace or something like that

----------


## really

> Yupp, please?[/b]



What&#39;s the request for exactly? The original _&#39;You are dreaming&#39;, &#39;You will remember to do a reality check&#39;_ file? I&#39;ve still got that, I can upload it.


And...





> -Edit, found it at http://www.phoensnd.com/Lucid3.3.mp3[/b]



...awesome&#33; I am nearly finished my audio file, and I&#39;m going to mix these vocals into it&#33; Sweet&#33;   ::content::

----------


## Developer

> What&#39;s the request for exactly? The original _&#39;You are dreaming&#39;, &#39;You will remember to do a reality check&#39;_ file? I&#39;ve still got that, I can upload it.
> And...
> ...awesome&#33; I am nearly finished my audio file, and I&#39;m going to mix these vocals into it&#33; Sweet&#33;  [/b]



The reality check one please  :smiley:

----------


## really

> The reality check one please [/b]



The link&#39;s been fixed now.  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

I tried that LucidRemix 2 times in one night and it didn&#39;t work for me D: Well luckily I don&#39;t have school tomorrow so I can try to take some naps in the daytime to try lucid dreaming...

----------


## Trevor

can you post this in a different format? I want to make a cd or put it on my ipod but it is a MPEG video. Can you make a mp3 or wav file instead?

----------


## really

> can you post this in a different format? I want to make a cd or put it on my ipod but it is a MPEG video. Can you make a mp3 or wav file instead?[/b]



I don&#39;t understand, the Post #1 offers an MP3. I&#39;m confused, what are you talking about? What is everyone talking about, is there another file somewhere?

----------


## dave2245

you guys say play this around 3am, but does it matter if you just let it run from when you go to sleep till you wake up. i mean does it really make much difference, your still hearing it at the 3am+ time but also in the very early hours aswell. in the long run what im trying to say is that i cant be bothered to get up in middle of night since my alarm clock is so loud it wakes the whole house up.

----------


## baronbrocoli

If you  have a computer and you don't wanna bother getting up to turn on the cd player, download citrus alarm clock (google is your friend) it lets you set an hour for a music file to play and you can make several alarms. 

I will try setting my alarm at about 2am with the lucid remix file and well, we'll see how it goes  :smiley: 

Happy dreaming

----------


## luv2dream

> I wake up around 10:30am each day.



yay a late sleeper like me! none of my neighbors or friends or family member sleep in except my brother. they all wake up at 7:30!  ::o:  :p

----------


## Mr. Happy

Hey Phonenelia
I would love to try your mp3 but "all" the links are broken.  Is there anywhere else I can find it.

Thanks in advance

----------


## phoenelai

> Hey Phonenelia
> I would love to try your mp3 but "all" the links are broken. Is there anywhere else I can find it.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Oops I forgot to send to you last night. I promise I will tonight, heh!

----------


## Miskingo

I'd like a copy of it to if possible.

----------


## phoenelai

I need to reimport it... I noticed last night for some odd reason playing it from my HD it wasnt in its entirety. I'll re-import it from my original master copy.
 ::banana::

----------


## foolish

I remember having this on my mp3 player once, but then i deleted it and now all the links are broken D:

----------


## phoenelai

> I remember having this on my mp3 player once, but then i deleted it and now all the links are broken D:



Just send me your email address I can send, I still have my original file.

----------


## Miracle

Can someone re upload this somewhere else? for example rapidshare.com? the links provided do not work, and i need this asap.

----------


## phoenelai

Sorry for the delays folks, I'm not getting notifications regarding personal messages until I log in it seems. I'm trying to catch on sending the files.

----------


## bro

Yaya..I downloaded this a good 3 months ago..if nothing else, it certainly helped to get me into the mood of LD'ing...Thanks and great work Phoeneli

----------


## hapkidoman

Phoenelai,  I am new to lucid dreaming and am very interested in getting a copy of the mix tape that you made.  However, as you already know, all of the links are down, is there anyway that you could send me a copy of the file?  I would really appreciate it.  And thank you for posting on the forum in the first time, it seems to have helped a lot of people.  

Thanks again.

----------


## hapkidoman

Does anybody have a copy of this that they could email to me?  I would really appreciate it.

----------


## Miracle

> Sorry for the delays folks, I'm not getting notifications regarding personal messages until I log in it seems. I'm trying to catch on sending the files.



I sent you my email, and i still didn't recieve the file or email you were going to send me.

----------


## LibLord

Wow, this sounds really good.. I've actually had it on my PC for ages but not tried it in the middle of the night yet.. can't wait to see what happens tonight! But it's only 2pm now.. grr, damn daytime....  :tongue2:

----------


## LibLord

I tried this this morning.. I had silence queued up before it but apparently 20 minutes of silence wasn't enough for me to get to sleep.. so I gave up in the end...


BUT i got lucid anyway  ::D:  so it's all good.

----------


## tsolless

Is it possible that someone can re-up this? I would love to try it.

----------


## Miracle

I am still shocked to see no new links for the mp3 file by Any of the members that have it. Please upload to a File Uploading site so we can all get Lucid dreams  ::D: .

----------


## Tamias

Can someone email this to me? I wouldn't mind trying it ^_^ and if no one else is going to, I'll re-upload it once I have it...

----------


## LibLord

http://rapidshare.com/files/71033982...Remix.mp3.html

enjoy!

----------


## -Almost

Thank you so much. I'm gonna try it tonight.


Edit: Another mirror
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZMK7FP0D

----------


## rhythmofthecosmos

wooo I found the one I got about 8 months ago ... 

I have put it on my ipod and set my ipod alarm for 3am so it comes on and plays the song. 

Day 2 so far  :smiley:

----------


## LibLord

> wooo I found the one I got about 8 months ago ... 
> 
> I have put it on my ipod and set my ipod alarm for 3am so it comes on and plays the song. 
> 
> Day 2 so far



i had absolutely no idea you could do that with ipods! awesome!  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## newdawnnavigator

> http://rapidshare.com/files/71033982...Remix.mp3.html
> 
> enjoy!







> Thank you so much. I'm gonna try it tonight.
> 
> 
> Edit: Another mirror
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZMK7FP0D



tnx !

----------


## rhythmofthecosmos

> i had absolutely no idea you could do that with ipods! awesome!




yeah just wakes me up though ;(

----------


## Miracle

> http://rapidshare.com/files/71033982...Remix.mp3.html
> 
> enjoy!



You are the greatest! much appreciation! Thanks!

----------


## jamesc1994

i would love to try this but the link wont work

----------


## C-lion

I have tried this a few times. Maybe it is me (highly likely), but I have not been able to fall asleep while listening to it. Any recommendations?

----------


## Spiderweb

I went lucid for about 1 second using this method, but tonight im gonne try again see what happens.

----------


## BBTriple

I tried this last night and was also unable to fall asleep while listening too it.  Could anyone out there more computer savy than myself put about 30 minutes of silence before the recording starts and share that file?  

1000 thank yous to anyone who actually does this!

----------


## Surrealist

> I tried this last night and was also unable to fall asleep while listening too it.  Could anyone out there more computer savy than myself put about 30 minutes of silence before the recording starts and share that file?  
> 
> 1000 thank yous to anyone who actually does this!



Well... what do you use for playing it back? If it is an iPod or something, then you'd just need a blank track for 30 minutes. Then you can adjust how long it takes to play by adding that track in the playlist multiple times. If it's your computer that's playing it, then I have a program that I made myself that will play an mp3 at a designated time.

----------


## jamesc1994

can some1 plz send this to me by [email protected]

----------


## BBTriple

It is an Ipod.  How do I make a blank Mp3?

----------


## BBTriple

Nevermind, I figured out how to make my Ipod come on at a certain time.  All the voice did was wake me up.  I am going to try and turn it down a little and see if that works.

----------


## cleef

thanks will give this a try 2nite and then report back

----------


## Meehaw

hello there! this technique sounds pretty good...and the results are great! but for some reason the link isn't working for me. If i right click and save the link as an mp3 and i try to open the file it says that the file can't be played...even with windows media player =S and even if i just open the link it doesn't find the page...anyone else getting this?? 
or better yet anyone have a solution??! =D

----------


## StephenT

The link doesn't work anymore.  :Sad:

----------


## pixiedust

> I tried this last night and was also unable to fall asleep while listening too it.  Could anyone out there more computer savy than myself put about 30 minutes of silence before the recording starts and share that file?  
> 
> 1000 thank yous to anyone who actually does this!



Here you go  :smiley:  I added 30 mins of silence to the beginning - I'll probably use it myself too. If anyone has a request for a different amount of silence to  be added, just let me know and I'll see what I can do.

http://www.4shared.com/file/31592542...ucidremix.html

----------


## tommo

Thanx!

Maybe 5 mins would be better or only a couple of mins.  I say this because if you are meant to listen to it when you wake up a couple hours early, then you're likely to fall asleep within a few minutes.  But I'll try this 30 min one at the start of sleeping tonight, if it doesn't work I'll cut it myself, down to a few mins of silence.  If anyone wants that post here.

----------


## StephenT

Sweet!  Thanks!

I'll try this tonight!

----------


## dfx

Hi!

Success, I think! One definite thing is being able to remember more dreams than I thought I could ever have. More details here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=48368

----------


## goneLUCID

Thanks for the CD, I was seriously in need of something of this sort. 





> Does anybody know of a good way to listen to an mp3 player/ipod at night and not accidently smash it?



Well, what I like to do is sleep with the iPod *locked* (there should be a switch on top of your iPod that will "hold" or "unhold" it making all buttons null). Once its locked and I know that no buttons can be pressed, I like to put the iPod under my pillow. When sleeping, no matter how you move, your head is going to be in one of 3 positions: 
Laying on your left cheekFace lookin straight upward, toward the ceilingLaying on your right cheek
No matter which position you find yourself in, you will see that the headphones remain in the iPod, the iPod remains under the pillow as well. The only issue seen with this method is the rare possibility of the earplugs falling out your ears. My headphones have ear and head straps on them, so I dont have to worry about this. Try this method and let me know if it works for you.

----------


## Lethargica

Hi there, this is my first post. I'm from the UK, i downloaded what I believe to be the creator of this threads 'lucidremix.mp3' file from Dreamport. 
http://www.dreamport.net/dreamportfo...wtopic.php?t=9

(I was reading about it here first but then none of the links on this thread worked for me so I googled it and found that site. I'm hoping it is the same file)

I just wanted to post that after attempting to fall asleep to it from 3 am onwards (thats what time I went to bed last night...late I know but I'm a student!) I woke up and was not too pleased that it hadn't worked and I felt awful. I went to the local 'spar' shop on campus to get some bits and bobs to make my girlfriend breakfast and then went back to bed listening to the mp3 again. Took me a while to get back to sleep I think, but once I had I started dreaming of something to do with school (that bit is vuage) and eventually wound up on a school bus, it was there that I became aware that I was dreaming and the dream became intensely real and 'bright' if that makes sense. Interestingly I found it very difficult to turn round on the bus to talk to the people behind, but managed it and spoke to someone I haven't seen in a few years really then walked off the bus, but alas the vision in right eye started fading and eventually my left after which I woke up...I had forgotten that spinning/looking at the ground were good techniques to stay lucid...

That said, it's fantastic that this is possible at all! So thanks to the creator of the mp3! Peace

----------


## Namio

Hi the link doesn't work anymore, can someone send me the link so i can download it.

----------


## GypsyRat

> Here you go  I added 30 mins of silence to the beginning - I'll probably use it myself too. If anyone has a request for a different amount of silence to  be added, just let me know and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/31592542...ucidremix.html







> Hi the link doesn't work anymore, can someone send me the link so i can download it.



READ.

kthxbai

----------


## Slick

Do you have to go to bed early to do this? I went to bed like at 2 am last night, didn't 
work lol.

----------


## Nickisasleep

Thanks I'll have to see if this works.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Goddamnit!  :Sad: 

The link just redirects you to some random site. If anyone knows the links to any other MP3s that help _induce_ lucid dreams, can you let me know?

----------


## phoenelai

Hello DV! Sorry I've been away for some months! I received allot of emails requesting the lucidremix file. Due to...it would take some time to send to everyone to send via yousendit.com or whatever; I'll go ahead ahead and post on my server space. In most cases you should be able to right click and save as. Clicking on it would attempt to play it or stream.

Thanks for your interest and always post results here!  ::banana:: 

Disregard, there's no need to post when Ninja has posted it on rapidshare: Thanks!
Read here

----------


## heumy

I was pretty excited to try this technique last night, so when my alarm went off at 3 AM, I put the earbuds in my ears and started the track. I still wasn't asleep when the noise started, so I reset it, and continued. At 3:45 AM, I gave up, and rested normally. I fell asleep quite fast. This annoys me to no end, because I really want to give this a try, but due to my earbuds being uncomfortable in my ears when I lie on my side, and for some other reason, I just can't fall asleep. Any tips?

----------


## phoenelai

Since I'm in a studio now by myself I can play music without disturbing anyone. I just have my computer program (mac) to play any file at a certain time and boom I'm off. But when I was married I couldn't disturb my wife at he time and bought this cool pillow speaker. You can hook up an ipod or cd player and place it under your pillow. The sounds came through with no issue. Also if you have to..wake up around 3 am and play it on the couch. That's ideal for lucids, you're not a comfortable as usual and will be more alert and not as deep (sleep). Just like napping!

Pillow Phonic!

and......Pillow Sonic!

----------


## KitsumiChan

> Goddamnit! 
> 
> The link just redirects you to some random site. If anyone knows the links to any other MP3s that help _induce_ lucid dreams, can you let me know?



This got some pretty good feedback. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=35033

Nice sig btw, Halo 3 kicks ass. XD

----------


## phoenelai

> This got some pretty good feedback. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=35033
> 
> Nice sig btw, Halo 3 kicks ass. XD



Wow that is the one where a girl from DV did the voices for me.
I called it Lucid 3.3 I still have that plus the Original LucidRemix when I first started these. If the links don't work let me know I can post on my server, they are quite big files though. Thanks!

Also specify if you want the Orig (mans voice) or 3.3 with girls voice. 3.3 has more binural beats (low frequency) the Original has drones with ocean waves taken from Tamas Lab Space Distortion (i love that)~ ::bowdown:: 

*Sorry its the same girl I used but this is not my file thats pointed on that thread. My file is just light drones her voice and binural beats.
She used to be with DV anyone remember who she was?*

----------


## phoenelai

Okay I'm correcting the link here: LucidRemix

Note: also also be posting (soon) version that I created using a former DV members voice (female). I like that one much better more mellow!

----------


## ninja9578

PM it to me and I'll add it to the audio aid repository.  :smiley:

----------


## phoenelai

> PM it to me and I'll add it to the audio aid repository.



Which one, girls voice 3.3?

----------


## ninja9578

Whichever the new one is  :smiley:

----------


## KitsumiChan

I'm gonna try the lucid remix with the guy's voice...
Sounds a little creepy though, but oh well, hope it works!

----------


## phoenelai

> I'm gonna try the lucid remix with the guy's voice...
> Sounds a little creepy though, but oh well, hope it works!



The 3.3 version is a bit more clear. I think there was too much going on in the Lucid Remix, and the guys voice had too much delay. Yeah he's come through many a dream for me but I made the file and grew quite used to it. I think you'll find 3.3 more effective. I'm happy with the end results. Ninja is posting it in the audio repository!

----------


## Hadyn

I didn't quite read through all of it. Well, actually I only read the very first post, so I don't know if this was already mentioned.

But, has anyone heard of "iDoser?"

http://www.i-doser.com/
Just a note: I have never tried this, so I have no idea that it works.
I remember looking through a bunch of the "experiences"/feedback stuff, and I remember it sounding a bit... rigged.
(Mostly because to these guys there is no such thing as a synonym to the word "skeptic")
So use at your own risk!

EDIT: Also I'm not sure if this is addictive or not.
It can't possible be _physically_ addictive, but it can be emotionally addictive, if you use it to escape stress often, etc.
Or at least I assume.

----------


## Jdeadevil

When I get into relaxation and lucid remixes and stuff, I will try Idoser.

----------


## -C-A-L-L-Y-

Hey. i dont see how to download it.lol
could anyone help im abit knew to all this.
thanks

----------


## halfasleep

Try the sticky located here.

It has the majority of the audio aids found in here.


This is the actual link to the mp3 this thread was about.

Hope that helps =]

----------


## Sleeps

Right, i've finally downloaded the mp3 =]
THANK YOU to everyone who kept re-uploading that to places  :smiley: 

Gonna try it tonight

*fingers crossed*

----------


## Stephanie

Well I tried this last night, I couldn't wake up at 3am to start the music so I just went to bed with them on and woke up naturally. I think I need to wake up a little better than I did heh but my results so far are wonderful. I had two dreams the first one I don't really remember but I do remember pulling myself from it so apparently I didn't like it very much. The second dream I remember better I put a A on my hand earlier in the day so I could look at it in the dream to see if I was sleeping and once I did it wasn't an A but a weird sign which signalized I was dreaming and the dream was extremely vivid as many others have said, that's when I started lucid dreaming for a few minutes. Anyways I'm rambling now lol so anyways thank you very much I appreciate it a lot  and my success rate was pretty high.  ::banana::

----------


## aceofspades

http://69.60.114.192:81/dl/naps/lucid/LucidRemix.mp3


Thats the mirror


enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## whyed-eyed

well.. i played the mp3 last nite just as i was going to bed normally, i nearly drifted off and i got into a prety good state of not being able to feal my body etc.. but found that the voice was just a little too full on for me to sleep.

so i stopped it and went to sleep, when i woke up today i had brekky etc and started my day.. and then something reminded me of my dream and it all started to flood back... i couldnt believe that what i was remembering was my dream from last nite. IT WAS SOOO VIVID! i have never had such vivid dreams,. i remember 4 of them and they are just so detailed and complex, the story line the visuals and the context. 

1 dream: i was at a drum and bass event in a club i know, and i remember fealing the bass vibrate my head as i got closer to the speakers, the feal of broken bottles under my feet on the dance floor, the lights flashing, peoples glances and me feeling pretty Highhhh haha, it was awsome!!!!

WISH i was lucid for that!
doin again tonite!

----------


## little android man

the link doesn't work...

----------


## little android man

nevermind got it. i'm gunna smoke a couple bowls of calea zacatechichi tonight before i do it and then im going to try listening to it before i sleep, and then waking up around 3-4 hours after i go to sleep and fall back asleep to it.

----------


## Jorge

I had a hard time downloading it for some reason, my computer didn't want to download it as a mp3. anyway I did some sexy trick and I got it on my iPod, and I am barely going to bed right no and i already should be in bed, but I just got a computer and I did all the shit I can do...including some porn

but point is that I am going to try this tonight and hopefully it works, I am going to bed a lot later than usual though.

Goodnight!

----------


## Flicker Flare

Im going to try this tomorrow morning, I'll report back here on what happens.

----------


## smcmaho

I downloaded the version with the 30 minutes of silence at the beggining. I fell asleep at 11:45ish and woke up at 3. Drank a whole glass of Apple juice and took a 100mg pill of Choline. I played the Mp3 for about 2 hours. But all it did was keep me in a very light sleep. I didn't even recall a dream.  ::?: 

Ill try again tonight, on a very low volume. And without the Choline pill. Ill repost my results back.

----------


## Flicker Flare

I tried it this morning. I woke up after about 5 hours of sleep and put the track on. It took me a while to fall back asleep but I didnt recall anything.

----------


## little android man

i tried it twice.

first time, it didn't do a thing after i woke up and fell back asleep to it.

second time i tried upping the volume, and it was really hard falling asleep with it playing. the voices were loud and the ambient noise in the background kind of freaked me out and i couldn't take it anymore and just feel asleep without it.

both times i tried it after smoking calea zacatechichi as an aid.

----------


## EchoSun13

Cool, I will try them.

----------


## Immoral Frog Is Dead

I'll try it y not it could be cool

----------


## Jessev

Gonna try this Saturday night. I sleep badly, so is there any way I can customize this? Specifically, implant a suggestion that will help me sleep better?

----------


## Jessev

I can't get the download to work. Can you drop RapidShare, cause they keep error-ing me, saying that the download window has gone, when they made me wait for it to come. I clicked it as soon as it popped up, and I really don't wanna play click as fast as possible today, I want the freakin mp3. Anyone have a WORKING, NON RAPIDSHARE link?

----------


## phoenelai

hey guys I'll also post to Rapid Share it appears to have much more success and no link issues.

RapidShare

----------


## slash112

well i wish i cud hav it but i cant coz that link is crap and that rapidshare is too

----------


## HonerableMoUsE

> Has anybody tried this particular  speaker pillow a little pricey. 
> 
> 
> http://sleepsonic.com/



it works! and you don't feel it at all when its under your pillow.

----------


## Mariano

Hey, why don't create a special thread talking about EXPERIENCES with the free lucid dream induction mp3?

----------


## phoenelai

Well this is a pretty old thread; I would bet 1/2 the users are gone who tested when I started this one here. It may be a good thing to start a poll perhaps on not just this one but anyone's experience using audio tools to induce lucids.

I'll update the link when I can tonight!
Thanks!

----------


## Mr. Poe

Yay, I'm very interested in trying this. I have been searching through this thread for a link that is still working, so if you could upload one, that would be great! You would definitely have my eternal thanks.  ::D:

----------


## phoenelai

Okay here's the new link


Right Click SAVE AS

----------


## torin_93

will try...

----------


## Mkmaster2400

The link is down, can you fix it?

----------


## BigFan

> The link is down, can you fix it?



Actually, I just tried dling it right now and its working  :smiley:

----------


## DreamMentor

*When we wake up at 3AM to start playing the cd, do we need to stay up until 6AM or do we put the headphones on and go back to sleep with the cd looping?*

----------


## ca1um132

^^^I pretty sure you get up, get a drink or go to the bathroom then play the CD through your headphones.

I've just downloaded it and would like to hear some suggestions. During the night when I put my headphones in, they always fall out. Anybody got any ways to keep them in?

EDIT: The last time I used something like this I woke up with a sore head and felt really dizzy. So is this safe, as in it doesn't affect your brain apart from dreams?

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Well i used to always fall asleep listening to music but im trying to really concentrate on upping my dream recall at the moment... I was listening to really poet music trying to SP when i forgot i had shuffle on... ended up listening to some hardcore Avenged sevenfold  :tongue2:  I really want someone to play butterflies and hurricanes to me while i dream... it'd be awesome! PS the quality isn't that good B and H

----------


## HonerableMoUsE

> It's been a while since I've attempted this.... but I'm going to try it again, since last night was the first night I managed to go without the headphones of my iPod coming off. The apple earbuds came off, the black headphones came off, but my Mom's yellow/black headphones manage to stay on me the entire night (or in this case 3 hours).



http://www.3pounduniverse.com/PillowSonic_p/ps401.htm

follow that link.

it will solve all your problems.  I have one and it works very well.

----------


## HonerableMoUsE

> ^^^I pretty sure you get up, get a drink or go to the bathroom then play the CD through your headphones.
> 
> I've just downloaded it and would like to hear some suggestions. During the night when I put my headphones in, they always fall out. Anybody got any ways to keep them in?
> 
> EDIT: The last time I used something like this I woke up with a sore head and felt really dizzy. So is this safe, as in it doesn't affect your brain apart from dreams?



http://www.3pounduniverse.com/PillowSonic_p/ps401.htm

I'm passing this link around to everyone.

I use this and i works wonderfully

----------


## mrdeano

should we combine this with the WILD technique?

----------


## Tech Joe

I just read your post about the Mp3 download for aiding in attaing lucididy.  I clicked on the link but wasn't able to find the download on that particular site.  Is there another site I should be going to, or can you send it to me via email?

----------


## Enlightenment

> Okay here's the new link
> 
> 
> Right Click SAVE AS



Thanks for this  :smiley:  Its just finished downloading and I'm gonna play it tonight :boogie:  Though I don't know whether to have it on my portable CD player with earphones (I've burned it onto a CD btw) or just play it on my normal CD player without earphones? If I do the latter though I reckon I'm gonna have to play it quite loud so I hear it. What do you reckon?

The success rate looks quite high from this. I've just been reading the other thread over at LD4all and quite a few have had LD's while using this. I really hope it breaks my dry spell, its been months now  :Sad:

----------


## Silver Surfer

Hi

Can someone post a new link to the mp3?  The last one is broken  :Sad: 

Thanks

----------


## Sergio965

I just checked in to help out a bit.  :smiley: 

You can download the file at RapidShare. I know, I know. RapidShare pretty much sucks, but it's almost 100% (75%) reliable when it comes to uptime/non-closure.

Here's the link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/99701733/LucidRemix.mp3 

Hope I helped a bit. =)
Enjoy!

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Thanks for the rapidshare link. 

By the way, welcome to the forum.

----------


## Drogo

Has anyone tried using this without earbuds/earphones? I mean playing it in a stereo or something next to your bed. I understand that you won't get the binural beats etc, but could it be helpful with the voice when you're dreaming?

----------


## madeofparts

Hi all...
I have tried the remix (thanks for rapidshare link) but no joy yet. I heard the messages while half-dreaming but just thought 'that'll be the induction message' and carried on dreaming. I am sure persistance will pay off.

BTW, anyonw have a link that works for Lucid 3.3? I would really like to try that one but can find no working link anywhere.... ::roll:: 

Also thanks to the creator of the mp3's they are well done.

----------


## madeofparts

Hi,
I think I found my problem with lucidremix.mp3. 
I was using my Sony Erricson W910i phone with earbuds to listen to it. I recorded a 30 minute silence and then made playlists with various combinations of silence and lucidremix to see what worked - six hours of silence followed by a few lucidremixes was ok, but making me half asleep rather then still dreaming properly.
The problem was that the lucidremix mp3 is so loud it would partially wake me even with my phone on the lowest volume - I think that it is a combination of the volume and the guy's voice.
So I dropped the volume of the mp3 by a few db using wave editing software and that seems to be better. No lucid from it yet but I have been very tired with erratic sleep patterns due to busyness lately and wouldn't expect any reliable inductions until that settles a bit.
Thanks again to all the people on this forum for the useful community and sharing.
BTW, if anyone can upload lucid_3.3.mp3 anywhere and post a link that would be great as the link has been down for a while.  :wink2:

----------


## madeofparts

> BTW, if anyone can upload lucid_3.3.mp3 anywhere and post a link that would be great as the link has been down for a while.



Nevermind, Got it. The link is working again.
Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Realmofmind

Im pretty sure all links to the download do not exist or work anymore. I was so excited reading all the posts about it and I cant download it  :Sad:

----------


## madeofparts

Hi,
Well, I tried Lucid_3.3. 
I analysed the binaurals before plugging my ears in (no distrust, I am just careful like that) and I can confirm binauaral slides from mid-alpha (around 13 or so Hz) to low theta (around 3.5Hz) co-inciding with lesser amplituded slides from around 37Hz down to about 10Hz, although that is just my results. I suppose YMMV and other such disclaimers.....
Anyway, I put it on a 6 hour delay with earbuds and then looped it and then fell asleep.
I was very aware in my dreams and had good recall. I failed an RC or two but that was just me being a muppet.
Thanks Phoenelai! Loved the female voice suggestions! 
I will continue using it and I expect the results to improve as I get used to it.
 ::D: 
<edit> I am pretty sure this mp3 induced a lucid dream for me. See this dreamjournal post<edit>.... Thanks!  :boogie:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> ^^^I pretty sure you get up, get a drink or go to the bathroom then play the CD through your headphones.
> 
> I've just downloaded it and would like to hear some suggestions. During the night when I put my headphones in, they always fall out. Anybody got any ways to keep them in?
> 
> EDIT: The last time I used something like this I woke up with a sore head and felt really dizzy. So is this safe, as in it doesn't affect your brain apart from dreams?



Try wrapping the wire around your ear, and place the earbuds as firmly as you can into your ear.

I just have a question about the music file itself. Do you have to keep it looping for the 3 hours? Or will it work if you just play it once?

----------


## MistowBubbows

Sorry to dig a dusty post out of a dark closet but this just caught my attention!  Are there any active people who have tried this method and succeeded?  I'm going to download it now and try it tonight but I was just wondering if anyone had successes with this...

----------


## HonerableMoUsE

> Sorry to dig a dusty post out of a dark closet but this just caught my attention!  Are there any active people who have tried this method and succeeded?  I'm going to download it now and try it tonight but I was just wondering if anyone had successes with this...



Hey bubbles...I've tried this.
What I recommend for anything of the post hypnotic music genre is to get the pillow speaker: 
http://www.3pounduniverse.com/PillowSonic_p/ps401.htm 
I have it and it works well.

----------


## carolel

hi phoenelai, 

i opened your site but can't find the free download that you are offering.  I'm really interested.

Thanks, Carole

----------


## Lucidness

Link is broken.

----------


## MistowBubbows

Anyone who wants to download Lucid 3.3 here's the link.  I appologize if it isn't phoenelai's.  http://www.mediafire.com/?jnnmzmnmj2z

----------


## LucidDreamer21

Could you try to tie all of this in with the DILD method? WOuld that increase your chances of having a lucid dream?

----------


## ImCool

> Could you try to tie all of this in with the DILD method? WOuld that increase your chances of having a lucid dream?



This is essentially a form of DILD as it is designed to make you lucid while already in a dream. It just increases your chances of becoming aware by giving auditory cues to do a reality check.

----------


## RXC573

The link doesn't work for me either. it takes me to some site, and i can't find the mp3 on there. and if i try to "save as" the link, its an HTMl. wheres the file located?

----------


## Hei

some nice results the first night i've forgotten about lucid dreaming for like 2 weeks then listened to this and got a clearer dream, better recall and a half minute lucid dream again.

----------


## ProdigyRd

> I just checked in to help out a bit. 
> 
> You can download the file at RapidShare. I know, I know. RapidShare pretty much sucks, but it's almost 100% (75%) reliable when it comes to uptime/non-closure.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/99701733/LucidRemix.mp3 
> 
> Hope I helped a bit. =)
> Enjoy!



Thanks, all the other links were dead.
Will try tonight. What are your percentages of this being successful?

----------


## kingofhypocrites

Finally got the recording off RapidShare after 10 attempts. I really hate that site. Thanks for the link!

Levi

----------


## Bluemangroup

Finally got the mp3 after numerous attempts.  So i'm uploading it to another host.  
Link:
http://depositfiles.com/files/lfj3a03oe

----------


## phoenelai

Thanks for Re-Posting Bluemangroup. I loose track of which links I have working and I verified it is my original file.

----------


## Crazydreamergurl

I'm excited to try this.  ::D:

----------


## mdream

I was going to try this yesterday so I put my earphones and I start to wonder and think that you could break the earphones while sleeping or even worse get strangled with the cords

Any opinion or suggestion about this??

----------


## tommo

omg you're not going to strangle yourself with frigging headphones.

Why is everyone so scared of that?  Unless your 4 months old, it's not going to happen.

----------


## mdream

> omg you're not going to strangle yourself with frigging headphones.
> 
> Why is everyone so scared of that?  Unless your 4 months old, it's not going to happen.



Well I tested putting my earphones and moving on the bed like I would do asleep and I got all tangled in cords, and if I moved any further the cable would break. So asleep you don't think "Oh im gonna break the earphones"

----------


## tommo

Yeah you might break em but you're not gonna get strangled.

Put the mp3 player in your pillow and have the headphone cord coming out just enough that it can go in your ears.  Put it under the pillow inside the pillow case.

----------


## StingPT

This MP3 just gave me my first LD in ages... Its kinda weird because when I listen to this MP3 I get nightmares  :Cheeky:  it was more a NILD...

----------


## Spliph

> Well I tested putting my earphones and moving on the bed like I would do asleep and I got all tangled in cords, and if I moved any further the cable would break. So asleep you don't think "Oh im gonna break the earphones"



Well, personally I learned to fall asleep flat on my back and therefore can keep headphones on without tangling the wires or anything. On top of that, I also got very used to my headphones and barely feel them when I lay down.

Up until now, I've only been using audio tracks to try to boost my recall, but now that I think about it, I could easily try this to DILD. 

I'll try this tonight after about 6h of sleep and report back if I get any results.

----------


## slayer

While the song may not work for some, it's definitely relaxing and great to listen to.

However, I would like to see a shorter version of this, something that's no more than 3 minutes long.

----------


## WolfTotem

Been trying this with MP3 player and last night was promising. I edited about eight minutes of very low volume static to the beginning of it so I'd fall asleep first. When I began to hear the original part (which was louder) it was like someone had turned on the lights (and I live alone  :smiley:  ). Then I began to wonder what is going on and slowly woke up.  :tongue2: 

Took the earplugs off and set the player aside and set my alarm to 5.00 AM. Woke up and tried it again. Had some problems with the ear plugs and the way too short cord and couldn't sleep. Going to buy an extension cord today and maybe hang them on my lamp so the earplugs will hang over my head...

Also did a RC. There were my childhood friend, I grabbed his hand and said I'll test if this is a dream and he paniced (which would be unusual behaviour from him). I was going to push my arm through his arm, but the whole idea it might be a dream made the dream fade away and the moment my arm was inside his arm (as a + sign) I woke up again.

Oh and I was false writing to my dream journal = having a dream I'm writing to my dream journal.  ::lol::

----------


## MRooney

tried this around 4AM this morning. didn't help me attain lucidity, but gave me one of the most vivid dreams I've had in a while

----------


## WolfTotem

My contraption made it easier to sleep, but what happened was very unusual. I didn't recall one single dream from the last night! My minimum dream recall is three dreams per night.

The voice on the track does get bit mumbly with my current setting, so that could be one reason. Also, maybe I'm trying too hard.

----------


## WolfTotem

Finally found a comfortable way of listening it. My cell phone (I've been such an idiot trying to build all kind of hanging headphones over my head  ::doh:: ).

Anyway, there has been couple of very promising dreams, even though they were non-lucid, DC were talking about dreams in them. So for me this method might work.

----------


## WanderingMind

Ok. Technically I had a lucid dream, but the control portion was so short, I only consider it a moment.
I listened to this along with the "Ultimate" lucid mp3, and the theta waves and fractals youtube vid (As an mp3) last night, as well as used a WBTB. So six rounds total. I stayed up listening to this as well as the fractals for my WBTB, and started to sleep for the ultimate lucid part.

I fell asleep in the middle of the listening to it the first time, but I was very tired.

I had about five dreams. They were all short, but that's quite and improvement from normal. In the first one I had a moment where I looked around at this city area. Some people walked out, and at one point I said "Ok. Hmmm," Looked at a car, pointed at it, and threw it at someone. Then I said "Cool." lol but then I faded out.  This definitely gave me a lot more hope, so I have to say thanks.

----------


## WscorpioD

i just downloaded the lucid remix file and will try it tonight. thanks :smiley:

----------


## scottiesdreamin

I'm new to the Lucid Dreaming thing. Have had vivid dreams in the past, and usually have rough time recalling dreams, but will give this a try. Thanks for the posting.

----------


## zagabar

Is the link broken?  =( It was for me at least

----------


## ShadowGodd

your link is not working

----------


## Kremnari

Google lucidremix.mp3, I found it on rapidshares.

----------


## SoFLy

Thanks Kremnari - I'm just grabbed it and I'm going to give it a shot.

----------


## prebelfan95

could you update that link it will not let me download it

----------


## Yungen

::holyshit::  He's actually got a really weird voice.
Moving on, I'll try tonight  :Shades wink:

----------


## JohnWilliams

alright i was going to try it last night, but my damn phone alarm didn't go off when i set it to. when i woke up, i had literally no recollection. 
BUT in the carpool this morning, i wanted to take a nap. I put the Lucid dream MP3 in before i closed my eyes. i didn't fall asleep but i began to notice that any colors i imagined, get this, formed in my eyelids. i was certainly in an odd state. any color i wanted, blue, green, orange, i would see blobs of it. when i "snapped out of it", i had vivid recollection of that nights dream, which i had almost no recollection of before. crazy shit, can't wait to try it tonight for real.

----------


## ZeroBoom

I'll definitely try this out and hope for the best. 

Thank you!  :smiley:

----------


## frenchblablabla

_





 Originally Posted by Bluemangroup


Finally got the mp3 after numerous attempts.  So i'm uploading it to another host.  
Link:
Deposit Files



Thanks for the link.

I'm going to try this method tonight. 
phoenelai, you should edit your original post and replace the link with Bluemangroup's._

----------


## phoenelai

Ninja has posted the perm links in the 
"Audio Repository" they usually are always working (updated) there!


Thanks for testing!
 ::D:

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Oh sweet, I'll go there, thanks for the link!_

----------


## phoenelai

you're welcome french....

----------


## shylaplander

I'm looking for the music mixed in *"Lucid dream induction"* (25m) with the same "I am aware that I'm dreaming" voice, but with the weird drone music (god knows what it is) towards the end. It's really atmospheric and I like it, I would love to know where it comes from and if it's available without the "voice" or something!

*what is it?* It comes in 14:40; a slow waving bass, very hypnotic minimal and dark kind of sound atmosphere. I have never heard anything like it! Maybe someone know what the genre is?

And yeah btw, this is my first post on this site. I'm totally desperate for this one, crazy, in the middle of the night..no, morning.  :Eek:

----------


## Quick Silver

I'm trying these tonight. Thanks!

----------


## shylaplander

Found it! HQ Discography Plastikman Consumed 1998. - YouTube Trippy!

----------

